# **February Babies**



## holly2234

*Babies Due In February 2011*

***1st***
*Kailie *

***3rd***
*lauram_92 * *Oliver George Murray 8lb 9 1/2oz Born 1st February 2011 @ 39+5*

***4th***
*bumpy_j **Joel 8lb 5oz Born 12th February 2011 @ 41+1*

***8th***
*kaleighdaisy * *Sapharee Jade 5lb 14oz Born 2nd January 2011 @ 34+6*
*BessiiBoop*

***9th***
*DazedConfused **Te Ariki 9lb 6.5oz Born 20th February 2011 @ 41+5*

***10th***
*amylou1992 **Jack 9lb 10oz Born 15th February 2011 @ 40+5*

***12th***
*Melissa.Feb12 **Mikah 7lb 1oz Born 17th February 2011 @ 40+5*
*Mum2#1*

***14th***
*Sentiment *
*Monkei ** Maisie Born 5th February 2011 @ 38+5*

***16th***
*kandyfloss **Samuel 9lb Born 24th February 2011 @ 41+1*

***17th***
*Inicia * *Conan Mitchell 3770g (8lb 5oz) Born 10th February 2011 @ 39+0*
*Karaax *
*charlene7828*
*20Mommy *

***18th***
*angellita75 *

***22nd***
*Nicolle *
*Marlarky **Aaron 7lb 13oz Born 23rd February 2011 @40+1 *
*Lilys mummy   Maddison Ava Grace Costello 5lb 10oz Born 2nd February 2011 @ 37+1*

***23rd***
*SarahhhLouise * *Robert 8lb 15 1/2oz Born 4th March 2011 @ 41+2*

***24th***
*lizardbreath **Turned ! Katherine Michelle Fletcher 7lb 13oz Born 27th February 2011 @ 40+3*

***25th***
*laurenburch   Kayla 7lb 9oz Born 6th February 2011 @ 37+2*
*holly2234** & Fadesofblack * *Erin 7lb 11 1/2oz Born 4th March 2011 @ 41+0*
*ReRe *
*ashmj92 *

***26th***
*joanneNbabyx **Laylah Born 27th February 2011 @40+1*

*Overdue January Babies*
***29th January***
*Char.due.jan* :blue:*Luke Harry 7lb 13oz Born 6th Feb 2011 @ 41+1*

*Feel free to add this to your signature!*​
https://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/300/4/7/feb_teen_mommy_badge_by_laree826-d31mts2.jpg​*Created by: laurenburch​**​*
*Copy And Paste Code Below.*​
[url=https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/438594-february-babies.html#post7314647][img]https://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/300/4/7/feb_teen_mommy_badge_by_laree826-d31mts2.jpg[/img][/url]​


----------



## lb

me! we have the exact same due date, but i think we've established this twice already >.<


----------



## holly2234

Yeah! Theres a thread for most of the other months so why not one for ours :) Youre having a girl right? Ill add us both for the 25th


----------



## lb

hmm i had noticed that but was too shy to start a thread for us. I could've sworn i saw a couple other february mommies somewhere, but i could be thinking about the 2nd tri forum..


----------



## Fadesofblack

Me!


----------



## lb

oh! and my bump buddy is due the 28th!!


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> hmm i had noticed that but was too shy to start a thread for us. I could've sworn i saw a couple other february mommies somewhere, but i could be thinking about the 2nd tri forum..

Yeah ive seen a few around here too but maybe everyone else has a busier saturday than us :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Ohh whos due 28th?


----------



## lb

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/86704-babyandbumps-teen-due-dates-births.html

there are some listed here!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh thanks. Never thought to look there :)


----------



## lauram_92

i am due on the third of february with a wee boy :D


----------



## holly2234

ill add you :)


----------



## lb

maybe we should all introduce ourselves? :)


----------



## amylou1992

meee, im due 10th feb with a :boy: got moved forwar from 25th feb at my datein scan :D


----------



## lauram_92

here is my introduction..

my name is laura, i am seventeen and twenty four weeks and two days pregnant with a little boy. who i plan to call oliver. i am not with the father and he is not going to have any contact with my son. i still live with my parents and don't do anything like work, college etc. (i got accepted to uni but had to turn it dowm when i got prego) and no one seems to want to employ a pregnant person :( hahaha


----------



## holly2234

My introduction... Im Holly, 17. Im 21+1 with a little girl :) I work in catering and my OH is on here too (fadesofblack). Not much else thats interesting really!


----------



## lb

Here's mine!

My name is Lauren, and i just turned 19. I'm expecting a little girl on feb 25. My fiance is a member on BnB, but i don't think he's active anymore. I'm trying to finish off the semester at a community college so I can go back to the university next fall. I've also been working the same minimum wage job since june of last year, but only because it's the only place that'll give me maternity leave and benefits this late in my pregnancy. I moved out of my parents' when I was 17 and I currently live with my fiance, James, who's 23.

also, i love playing flute and eating red lobster biscuits. mmmm


----------



## holly2234

Mine suddenly sounds way more boring than it did the first time!


----------



## lb

lol i tend to ramble because i'm a bored pregnant girl on a saturday night :p


----------



## holly2234

lol we all are :) i dont really do much other than go to work and come home and go to bed then do it again


----------



## lauram_92

i have been in my pjamas all day, how eventful! however i would like to add it's because i've been ill today but still it's super boring :(


----------



## holly2234

I hope you get better soon! I spent the day in bed too. Was enjoying having a lazy day :)


----------



## lb

I'm enjoying my one weekend day off from work. I did get up and go to babies r us today though, and I fell into a glider! And i've been sitting on my butt since. hehe.


----------



## lauram_92

have you's got much baby stuff?


----------



## holly2234

Ive got quite a lot really. Mostly neutral as we were gonna keep the sex a secret but we decided to find out so im gonna get a few girly bits and leave it at that. Have you got much?


----------



## lauram_92

no i have hardly anything. haha :( got no money though so just have to wait for income support to start!


----------



## holly2234

Ive been going to some charity shops and finding brand new clothes some still with tags and some stuff clearly never been worn so maybe try looking in places like that?


----------



## Inicia

Hey :) havent yet introduced myself..

Im kate, i'm 17 and i am due february 17 :)

We are having a little boy named Conan. I am still with FOB and he is really great. Im graduating grade 12 in four weeks then taking a year off to spend with Conan. It's nice to meet you all :)


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :) Its all the boys first then the girls!


----------



## lb

Aww.. Conan is such a cute little boy's name <3


----------



## DazedConfused

Heyo!
I'm Cree and I'm due Feb 9th with a boy. I live with my 22 year old Fiance Newagedad who's great when I don't hate him.
I live in NZ and am a bit of a hippie to be honest, and I'm a writer/editor :)
:kiss:


----------



## lb

hehe fiance's are always great when we don't hate them! (i.e. when they get us midnight snacks!)


----------



## Sentiment

I feel kinda out of place in the other febuary thread, most of the moms are older. 

Hello everyone


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> I feel kinda out of place in the other febuary thread, most of the moms are older.
> 
> Hello everyone

Me too, a lot of them have children my age already and i felt a bit odd in there. Ill add you to the list if you like? When are you due?


----------



## DazedConfused

I got rid of Feb lovebugs thread. It's so cliquey in there! I just don't feel like a "regular" you know. And I -do- sometimes feel like I'm the only woman in the world who is pregnant and not 40! O_O

But oh well. Yay for teen preggo thread


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> I got rid of Feb lovebugs thread. It's so cliquey in there! I just don't feel like a "regular" you know. And I -do- sometimes feel like I'm the only woman in the world who is pregnant and not 40! O_O
> 
> But oh well. Yay for teen preggo thread

Yeah i feel like that too! Its even the case with my neighbours as a few have recently had babies. They are really lovely and dont treat me any differently but theyre the same age as my mum and i feel a little out of place. Not to mention everyone sort of came through ttc and tww etc together so have got into their little groups in that thread.


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> I got rid of Feb lovebugs thread. It's so cliquey in there! I just don't feel like a "regular" you know. And I -do- sometimes feel like I'm the only woman in the world who is pregnant and not 40! O_O
> 
> But oh well. Yay for teen preggo thread
> 
> Yeah i feel like that too! Its even the case with my neighbours as a few have recently had babies. They are really lovely and dont treat me any differently but theyre the same age as my mum and i feel a little out of place. Not to mention everyone sort of came through ttc and tww etc together so have got into their little groups in that thread.Click to expand...

Maybe we'll fit in more if we TTC the next one? lol!

I feel so guilty for just falling pregnant on here sometimes. All of those women who are trying so hard! It must be awful


----------



## holly2234

I did ttc but obviously the site doesnt support it so i didnt go in any of the sections. It was horrible trying after my loss cause i kept wanting it to happen and its so hard every time it didnt happen. But im lucky i didnt have to wait long and a lot of other people have been waiting years and facing more problems all the time.

I think its just the things we talk about too that are pretty different. The tri sections only really give limited views from people around the same stage as you but i find in here cause its so mixed in terms of how far along people are there are already a lot of people who have gone through the same thing and are in a better position to help


----------



## bbyno1

Congratulations all you February mummys and babies on the ways:Dx


----------



## holly2234

bbyno1 said:


> Congratulations all you February mummys and babies on the ways:Dx

Thanks :) It doesnt feel like 5 mins since i found out now theres people due in june!


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations all you February mummys and babies on the ways:Dx
> 
> Thanks :) It doesnt feel like 5 mins since i found out now theres people due in june!Click to expand...

I know what you mean! I keep saying that to OH, OMG THERES PEOPLE DUE IN JUNE HOW CRAZY IS THAT. I can't believe we're almost 3rd tri!

Almost old timers :rofl:


----------



## Nicolle

22nd :D x


----------



## holly2234

Have added you Nicolle. DazedConfused (i must start to remember names sorry!) i dont know where times gone! I cant believe it when i look at all of my scan pictures and see the progression either


----------



## lauram_92

i always feel more comfortable talking on the teen threads. the trimester threads always seem to be older people that have everything planned out and it just makes me panic.. :(
i can't believe how fast my pregnancy has gone.. :O


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Hey girlies, Im due on the 23rd with a little boy :) I'll introduce myself too :) Im sarah, im 17 (18 on friday). I am 21 weeks and 5 days pregnant. I'm still with FOB, He's been amazing just lately. I know what you all mean about it going really quickly, but im already so excited for him to get here. how far has everybody got with baby shopping :D ?? i have a few things mostly clothes but only the bare essentials atm, got so much more to buy yet, just finished writing my list! xx


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> i always feel more comfortable talking on the teen threads. the trimester threads always seem to be older people that have everything planned out and it just makes me panic.. :(
> i can't believe how fast my pregnancy has gone.. :O

I cant believe how fast mine has gone either. When people ask how far along i am i hardly believe the answer!


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> Hey girlies, Im due on the 23rd with a little boy :) I'll introduce myself too :) Im sarah, im 17 (18 on friday). I am 21 weeks and 5 days pregnant. I'm still with FOB, He's been amazing just lately. I know what you all mean about it going really quickly, but im already so excited for him to get here. how far has everybody got with baby shopping :D ?? i have a few things mostly clothes but only the bare essentials atm, got so much more to buy yet, just finished writing my list! xx

I bought the essentials too and a few extras and i just found out some people are giving me some of their old baby clothes so im gonna have what i already bought and the stuff from 4 other babies! Dont think ill need to get much more now. February is definitely a month for boys :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

mee!!:)..im due feb 26th:)


----------



## lb

SarahhhLouise said:


> Hey girlies, Im due on the 23rd with a little boy :) I'll introduce myself too :) Im sarah, im 17 (18 on friday). I am 21 weeks and 5 days pregnant. I'm still with FOB, He's been amazing just lately. I know what you all mean about it going really quickly, but im already so excited for him to get here. how far has everybody got with baby shopping :D ?? i have a few things mostly clothes but only the bare essentials atm, got so much more to buy yet, just finished writing my list! xx

I've gotten everything for the nursery and a travel system so far. We've also started stocking up on diapers and baby wipes because we know we won't have the money to be buying diapers as they're used. And we have tons of little girl clothes!! I can't stop myself from buying such cute things :3


----------



## holly2234

Im stocking up too every time i see offers i get some. Ive been warned against pampers active fit by a neighbour. They didnt work for him but said the newborn ones are good.


----------



## lb

I've been warned about those diapers too! I was advised to really stock up on the swaddlers.


----------



## holly2234

Ive just got what was on offer! Ill probably keep doing that after LO is born unless i find a particular brand that dont work. Are you getting her any outfits? I think im gonna just have her in sleep suits to start with but i kind of feel like i should get her something else!


----------



## DazedConfused

My mum has gone a bit shopping mad. Along with everyone else!

I'm waiting until after baby shower to get things. Though this thread has now stressed me out O_O
That or the huge scary earthquake I just lived through


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> My mum has gone a bit shopping mad. Along with everyone else!
> 
> I'm waiting until after baby shower to get things. Though this thread has now stressed me out O_O
> That or the huge scary earthquake I just lived through

As long as someone is buying things (your mum) no need to worry! Shes enjoying the shopping and youre enjoying not having the huge expenses :haha: My mum is busy knitting things at the speed of light along with my grandma. Ive got as far as knitting a blanket that ive not even got close to finishing but plenty of time yet :)


----------



## lb

I plan on keeping her in a bunch of onesies all wrapped in blankets up to keep her warm for the first few months. It'll stay cold here until April. I've got a couple cute outfits for visiting, but nothing for the first couple of months. OH got super excited and bought newborn converse. she won't wear them!! I'm getting a LOT of hand-me-downs since all of my mama-friends have daughters.


----------



## holly2234

You sound pretty sorted :) I think im just gonna get a couple of things in the sales after christmas but likely in a bigger size so she'll be a little older when she wears them anyway. It can be cold here on and off all year round so ill always need warm things for those odd days


----------



## DazedConfused

Oooooo of course you're having winter babies! I keep forgetting :dohh:

I'm getting the baby a couple t shirts, he'll be right. Born into 30 degree heat FML


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i forgot youre having a summer baby!


----------



## lizardbreath

Hey I should be in this Thread Hi other Love bugs. Im due the 24th with a Team yellow Baby :D hows everyone doing?


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :) Any feeling towards whether youre having a girl or a boy?


----------



## lb

Aha, I forgot NZ will be hot then! We just had an earthquake too! >.>


Hello!! I think I've seen you on the 2nd tri boards?


----------



## lizardbreath

@laurenburch: probably im on the teen mommy board as well im everywhere lol.
@holly2234 Everyone is saying girl Im starting to lean towards girl but healthy is all that really matters to me


----------



## Sentiment

holly2234 said:


> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> I feel kinda out of place in the other febuary thread, most of the moms are older.
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Me too, a lot of them have children my age already and i felt a bit odd in there. Ill add you to the list if you like? When are you due?Click to expand...

The 14th

Hey, I know this is a werid question, but can everyone describe how their movement feels, I get some big kicks, but not all the time, but a lot of the time it feels like baby is pushing up against my side.


----------



## lb

I have an anterior placenta and a breech baby, so it took me a little longer to feel LO, but it feels like someone is poking me in the tummy or a little bit lower. Occasionally, I get a huge jab and I jump and shriek. it just feels like someone poking me. that's all. sorry i don't really have more description :\


----------



## Sentiment

It's fine, it feels the same for me..lots of poking at the bottom of my belly. 

and the occasional big movements


----------



## DazedConfused

Sentiment said:


> It's fine, it feels the same for me..lots of poking at the bottom of my belly.
> 
> and the occasional big movements

Snap :)
And I have a high anterior placenta


----------



## lauram_92

i have no idea where my placenta is.. :( and now cause you's all know it makes me want to know! i have like nothing for baby. can't wait to get my health in pregnancy money and i'll just spend it all on clothes, nappies, wipes etc :D i think my mum wants to buy me a pram (for my eighteenth birthday) so thats one thing out of the way. and my friend had a boy who is like seven months so i'll get some stuff from her..
i so want a baby shower, looks like so much fun. but no one seems to have them in scotland? :(


----------



## holly2234

I have an anterior placenta too so i dont feel that much. I get kicks but i only feel them if theyre low down and the higher up ones feel like pops if that makes any sense.

And i think its just a thing with the UK in general not having baby showers!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

laurenburch said:


> I have an anterior placenta and a breech baby, so it took me a little longer to feel LO, but it feels like someone is poking me in the tummy or a little bit lower. Occasionally, I get a huge jab and I jump and shriek. it just feels like someone poking me. that's all. sorry i don't really have more description :\

I have an anterior placenta too, what does it mean? the sonographer just told me it up by babys head as he's breech too does that sound right?, she's wrote anterior in my pregnancy notes. 

I cant explain what it feels like everyone keeps asking me and it just feels like someone poking me from the inside out kind of, but i can kind of see him when he does big kicks and OH has felt him now xxx


----------



## lb

SarahhhLouise said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> I have an anterior placenta and a breech baby, so it took me a little longer to feel LO, but it feels like someone is poking me in the tummy or a little bit lower. Occasionally, I get a huge jab and I jump and shriek. it just feels like someone poking me. that's all. sorry i don't really have more description :\
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too, what does it mean? the sonographer just told me it up by babys head as he's breech too does that sound right?, she's wrote anterior in my pregnancy notes.
> 
> I cant explain what it feels like everyone keeps asking me and it just feels like someone poking me from the inside out kind of, but i can kind of see him when he does big kicks and OH has felt him now xxxClick to expand...

It just means your placenta is in front instead of in the back behind your baby. It's nothing bad, it's just harder to feel kicks.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Me Feb 12th


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Im due February 8th with a little girl.


----------



## DazedConfused

lauram_92 said:


> i have no idea where my placenta is.. :( and now cause you's all know it makes me want to know! i have like nothing for baby. can't wait to get my health in pregnancy money and i'll just spend it all on clothes, nappies, wipes etc :D i think my mum wants to buy me a pram (for my eighteenth birthday) so thats one thing out of the way. and my friend had a boy who is like seven months so i'll get some stuff from her..
> i so want a baby shower, looks like so much fun. but no one seems to have them in scotland? :(

Hey hey hey, I'm Scottish! Born and bred :) But I live in NZ now.
I managed to talk my mum round to one because she loves a good party.

try rebranding it as a baby celebration as you need more positive energies about the baby? Haha that one worked with my MIL


----------



## Sentiment

Oh I just realized I forgot to say im going to be team yellow. 

anyone feeling stuff in their ribs? I had a random pain in my rib, and now im feeling some werid stuff up there, but im thinking it might be gas or something.


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Oh I just realized I forgot to say im going to be team yellow.
> 
> anyone feeling stuff in their ribs? I had a random pain in my rib, and now im feeling some werid stuff up there, but im thinking it might be gas or something.

I dont feel much high up really because of the placenta position which is kind of disappointing but as long as shes healthy in there :)


----------



## Sentiment

haha whatever it is, it stings, you're lucky.


----------



## holly2234

It makes me worry like crazy though! Just because i cant feel it, it doesnt mean shes not moving but i really worry when i dont feel anything for a while


----------



## Sentiment

Oh yes, I eat sugar, take warm baths everything to get baby to move if he/she hasnt moved all day. Today baby is really quiet


----------



## DazedConfused

I get the rib pain. Very odd =/


----------



## holly2234

Not much makes my LO move at all. When im shopping is about the only time she moves! Unless of course shes trying to wake me up


----------



## kandyfloss

16th :) 
Team blue :blue: xxx


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :)


----------



## kandyfloss

Now I feel like Im part of this site :)

Boys are looking quite popular haha xxx


----------



## holly2234

Yeah they are! At one time there were all boys up until the 25th. Theres quite a lot of us due in february. Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## lauram_92

oliver doesn't kick much, but then he goes through a period of kicking the whole time!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Oh im team blue too!


----------



## lizardbreath

Thats actually a Good Idea whats everyone going to name their little ones ? If i have a Little boy his name will be Zayden Issac and if I have a Little girl her name will be Katherine Jaxson


----------



## Marlarky

Hi! Im due Feb22 with a beautiful little boyyyy :)


----------



## Sentiment

im getting so much fluttering in my ribs, im so worried. 

=[ is this normal


----------



## DazedConfused

Normal for you I'm sure!

Don't panic too much :) We live in such a panic driven society it's ridiculous! Women have been doing his baby thing forever. Trust your body :kiss:


----------



## Inicia

laurenburch said:


> Aww.. Conan is such a cute little boy's name <3

Thanks! We thought so too! Sorry havent been on here in a while to reply. Haha. How is everyone?? :)


----------



## Sentiment

Conan is really cute.


----------



## kandyfloss

I think were going for Samuel, just something nice and traditional xxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

laurenburch said:


> SarahhhLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> I have an anterior placenta and a breech baby, so it took me a little longer to feel LO, but it feels like someone is poking me in the tummy or a little bit lower. Occasionally, I get a huge jab and I jump and shriek. it just feels like someone poking me. that's all. sorry i don't really have more description :\
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too, what does it mean? the sonographer just told me it up by babys head as he's breech too does that sound right?, she's wrote anterior in my pregnancy notes.
> 
> I cant explain what it feels like everyone keeps asking me and it just feels like someone poking me from the inside out kind of, but i can kind of see him when he does big kicks and OH has felt him now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It just means your placenta is in front instead of in the back behind your baby. It's nothing bad, it's just harder to feel kicks.Click to expand...

ahh i see thank you!

I think we've decided on a name for our LO, Casey Robert, i fell in love with it to be honest. Also bought him some outfits yesterday, and some nappies. is anyone else planning to try using the washable nappies? im getting both, but am gonna try to use the washable ones as it will save money for us. xx


----------



## DazedConfused

SarahhhLouise said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahhhLouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> I have an anterior placenta and a breech baby, so it took me a little longer to feel LO, but it feels like someone is poking me in the tummy or a little bit lower. Occasionally, I get a huge jab and I jump and shriek. it just feels like someone poking me. that's all. sorry i don't really have more description :\
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too, what does it mean? the sonographer just told me it up by babys head as he's breech too does that sound right?, she's wrote anterior in my pregnancy notes.
> 
> I cant explain what it feels like everyone keeps asking me and it just feels like someone poking me from the inside out kind of, but i can kind of see him when he does big kicks and OH has felt him now xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It just means your placenta is in front instead of in the back behind your baby. It's nothing bad, it's just harder to feel kicks.Click to expand...
> 
> ahh i see thank you!
> 
> I think we've decided on a name for our LO, Casey Robert, i fell in love with it to be honest. Also bought him some outfits yesterday, and some nappies. is anyone else planning to try using the washable nappies? im getting both, but am gonna try to use the washable ones as it will save money for us. xxClick to expand...


I'm going to try cloth nappies once LO is a little older. 3months +

Will have enough to bother with without washing nappies straight away!


----------



## Inicia

Thanks. I really love Conan :)

Kandyfloss, we were thinking samuel. Its such a sweet name! I love sam :)

Lol! I am so not game to go for cloth nappies. Definitely sticking with disposables.

Xx


----------



## holly2234

Im sticking with disposables for now. Might try reusable after a while but running the washing machine twice as much might even out the cost compared to just buying disposables. Not to mention if i go out and have to change her and i have to put the used one back in my bag. Itll smell lovely!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

thats a good point actually. never thought of it like that, were getting both in, my oh thinks its better to have them there just in case we run out of disposables, and we dont have to rush out, so like once in a while maybe, but im unsure still i keep changing my mind. just bought this beautiful sleep suit, vest, hat, and mittens set from tesco for 2.25 what a bargin, has anyone got a fav shop they like the babys clothes in? xxxx


----------



## holly2234

What a bargain! I dont really have a favourite place really. I tend to look everywhere i go.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah same here, tesco is really good though, they had lots of little girls stuff on the sale, i need to get him somewhere to out all his clothes soon as the draw i started to put them in for now is full, it looks like a chest of draws will be put forward on the list. Will have to hurry up and put a deposit on the flat we want now, so i can move in and gett sorted so we can buy more stuff for him! xx


----------



## holly2234

Thanks ill have a look next time im there :) Ive put two of those fold down boxes in my wardrobe and ive put her stuff in those (ive got two shelves in the bottom). One shelf has the boxes full of clothes and the other nappies and blankets and sheets. And the bottom shelf has things i bought that already came in boxes like breast pump and bottles etc so im doing good on space for now :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

thats good, i feel like i need to be more organised like that, think im starting to get my nesting now, as my OH rooms is now spotless and organised, cant wait to get everything sorted and ready, i might be able to relax more with it all being ready for when he gets here, its going too fast, i dont feel like im going to have enough time to finish everything, ive got a good 18 weeks yet too! xxx


----------



## holly2234

Youll get everything done! I feel mostly sorted now but theres the few things that worry me like how do i know if shes too hot/too cold?! Im assuming ill just know when the time comes.


----------



## BessiiBoop

im due my 2nd on 8th Feb xx


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :) Any idea if its a boy or girl yet? Or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## lauram_92

everyone seems to have more stuff than i do.. uh oh.. "/ i need to do some serious shopping. is it better online or in shops? just so expensive to just get to the town to shop!!


----------



## holly2234

Id say its best in shops because theres often sales and offers. Ive been buying a few bits every time i went out just to spread the cost or whenever i saw a sale. Im not buying any more now until my OH is back so we'll likely go and get the rest in the sales after christmas.


----------



## DazedConfused

:dohh: The organisation of you lot is amazing! 

I swear I spend my time frolicking around with fairies in the forest, planting herb gardens and buying organic rice.

I literally have a few second hand outfits and new clothes too! Second hand cot and maybe a basket.

I'll get round to renting that car seat..?

I dunno maybe I'm a minimalist? NZ isn't as glamourous as you UK lot lol! Whenever I see photos of friends/family in the UK I'm always like wooowww look how WELL they're dressed! GLAMOUR! Then I go down the road in my flip flops and PJs to get shopping with everyone dressed the same. Swear to god, NZ is hick town of the world.:dohh:


----------



## Sentiment

Guys the father lives across the country and he wants me to give the baby to him, he lives with his sister and she has 2 baby boys and he will have everything the baby needs, and his mother and father are foster parents, and i'm 18 and have no experience with babies, but I don't want to be away from my baby for 2 years, a baby needs it's mommy, more than anything right?

I'm not being selfish am I? ><


----------



## holly2234

Of course youre not being selfish! Why does he want you to give the baby to him? Why not you and the baby go and stay with him or he come and stay with you and the baby. Theres no need to separate you from your baby. Thats unfair. :flower:


----------



## Sentiment

He hates where I live =[ 

I can't move because I'm in college


----------



## holly2234

If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:

Boy doesn't that sound familiar..


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:
> 
> Boy doesn't that sound familiar..Click to expand...

Doesnt it just! This is my OH who is moving to a different country to be with me and our baby. He may not be keen on where we live in England but hes doing it for us.


----------



## Sentiment

awwww, you guys are so cute, congrats to you both.


----------



## holly2234

Thankyou :)


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:
> 
> Boy doesn't that sound familiar..Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it just! This is my OH who is moving to a different country to be with me and our baby. He may not be keen on where we live in England but hes doing it for us.Click to expand...

Anything at all for the ones you love. :)


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:
> 
> Boy doesn't that sound familiar..Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it just! This is my OH who is moving to a different country to be with me and our baby. He may not be keen on where we live in England but hes doing it for us.Click to expand...
> 
> Anything at all for the ones you love. :)Click to expand...

Thats what i mean. It takes two to make a baby so the baby shouldnt be handed over to one parent or the other just because of location. Location can be compromised but the love for your child cant.


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> If he was really that bothered he would put up with living somewhere he wasnt so keen on for 2 years just to be with you and baby. Not try to take the baby off you. The baby is something you both created, not just one. :hugs:
> 
> Boy doesn't that sound familiar..Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt it just! This is my OH who is moving to a different country to be with me and our baby. He may not be keen on where we live in England but hes doing it for us.Click to expand...
> 
> Anything at all for the ones you love. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what i mean. It takes two to make a baby so the baby shouldnt be handed over to one parent or the other just because of location. Location can be compromised but the love for your child cant.Click to expand...

No our baby will be looked after by us regardless of where we get stuck. Their life is the most important issue not where home currently is. At the end of the day who cares as long as you and the baby are happy.


----------



## holly2234

:D See, there are decent men out there. Just have to import them sometimes :haha:


----------



## Sentiment

fadestoblack you need to have a talk with my FOB


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> fadestoblack you need to have a talk with my FOB

He's currently wondering if youre joking or not! 

Have you told FOB thats not what you want?


----------



## Sentiment

I'm too timid to say no to him.


----------



## holly2234

Its your baby in the end too, he cant take it off you without your consent. Have you tried talking to your parents or somebody else close about this? You need support from somebody around you who can help if it does get to the point of him insisting you give up the baby when you dont want to.


----------



## Fadesofblack

Sentiment said:


> fadestoblack you need to have a talk with my FOB

Can if you want not exactly sure what to say however.


----------



## Sentiment

^ I was just joking lol

and yeah my mom hates him, think he's a douchebag


----------



## Fadesofblack

Sentiment said:


> ^ I was just joking lol
> 
> and yeah my mom hates him, think he's a douchebag

Thank god.


----------



## Kailie

I am due February 1st with a baby boy!


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :) Thats my brothers birthday too!


----------



## Kailie

holly2234 said:


> Have added you :) Thats my brothers birthday too!

Thanks, its my dads birthday also. Which sucks for him when the baby is born cause he wont get all the attention lol.


----------



## holly2234

Kailie said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Have added you :) Thats my brothers birthday too!
> 
> Thanks, its my dads birthday also. Which sucks for him when the baby is born cause he wont get all the attention lol.Click to expand...

aww maybe the baby will be a couple of days early or late


----------



## Kailie

holly2234 said:


> Kailie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Have added you :) Thats my brothers birthday too!
> 
> Thanks, its my dads birthday also. Which sucks for him when the baby is born cause he wont get all the attention lol.Click to expand...
> 
> aww maybe the baby will be a couple of days early or lateClick to expand...

Maybe, He is getting big! Like one day I had no bump and now I feel like I am huge!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i feel like that sometimes when i try to squeeze through a small space i used to be able to get through and then i get stuck! Have any names picked out for your LO?


----------



## Sentiment

baby's in a position where I can makeout his/her little arms and legs. 

Not if it's an arm or a leg, but you know what I mean. feels so surreal.


----------



## holly2234

aww i bet its lovely to be able to feel that! I can tell her position from what hurts or how im feeling but i cant feel any limbs or anything


----------



## Kailie

I am naming him Bentley Wayne Sonneville, when me and his father were together he always loved that name so I thought its was perfect.


----------



## Sentiment

cuuuuttteee name. 

I'm going for grace, grayson, or gabriel. 

and im assuming its a limb, it feels like something sliding against the front of my tummy, kinda like when you first feel baby, but bigger


----------



## holly2234

Lovely names youve both chosen :) I get weird shifting feelings where shes suddenly all on one side and ive got a wonky bump


----------



## Kailie

Thanks!
I love the name Grayson.


----------



## Sentiment

Thank yous. 

Any girls experience muscle spasms EVERYWHERE. I think baby is on a nerve, sometimes I kept random sharp pains in my legs.


----------



## DazedConfused

That's IT! I'm not naming him! I can't cope.
I was so set on naming him after Te Awhiroa (OH) but then heard the name Te Ahi Ka which I loved also and my bloody family keep saying "You can't name him after Awhi"

GrRRRR:dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Thank yous.
> 
> Any girls experience muscle spasms EVERYWHERE. I think baby is on a nerve, sometimes I kept random sharp pains in my legs.

Not as such but everything hurts. Got really bad pains in my legs that just feel like pulled muscles


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> That's IT! I'm not naming him! I can't cope.
> I was so set on naming him after Te Awhiroa (OH) but then heard the name Te Ahi Ka which I loved also and my bloody family keep saying "You can't name him after Awhi"
> 
> GrRRRR:dohh:

Both are lovely and original. Go with what you want :)


----------



## Sentiment

it's gone from twitches once and a while, to constantly.


----------



## holly2234

Perhaps just your LO sitting on a nerve like you said. Have you noticed yourself getting really tired recently? I have the past few weeks and can hardly do anything. Not sure if its normal or i need to get my iron levels checked out or something


----------



## amylou1992

hey, sorry not been on here for ages! having massive problems with my internet provider's :growlmad:

for people with rib pains it will just be your litte one sticking its foot/ arm up there, if u think it hurts now, wait til you 30+ weeks!! less room 2 move about means the baby will most probs shove its foot under your ribs 

some lovely names im reading, i love the name jack but everyone
s said 2 me "its 2 common" or "if u name him jack i'll have flash backs ov jack from coronation street" :grr: :grr: starting to annoy me no as i dnt really like any other names 

waitin 4 sales b4 i buy baby clothes even tho i did buy one outfit from asda other day, only alarming thing is the t-shirt (3-6mnths) was near enough the same size as the t-shirt i brought my litte girl in (9-12mnths) :wacko:


----------



## holly2234

Jack is a lovely name! Im not sure that its common for babies anymore. It was when i was at school but these people are having their own babies now so it probably wont matter as a whole generation passed since it was popular. Jack from coronation street is legendary! Surely thats not a bad thing :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

i hateee when people compare names i like to things. if one more person says oliver twist i was punch them! :D


----------



## DazedConfused

I like Jack and Oliver!! Go with that lol

I would love a name like that but we agreed he'd have a Maori name, gah. Which have on average 100000 syables


----------



## lauram_92

oh gosh, what are those names like?


----------



## DazedConfused

All long and super metaphorical.

EG

Te Awhiroa (Tey ah-fee roh-ah) Means the long embrace.

Or Te Ahi Ka (Tey Ah-hee Kah) Means the fire or passion within.

Or they're legendary names which I won't even ATTEMPT to spell haha.
Maori Names


----------



## amylou1992

lauram_92 said:


> i hateee when people compare names i like to things.* if one more person says oliver twist i was punch them! *
> 
> 
> haha that bit made me chuckle!!


----------



## Marlarky

lauram_92 said:


> i hateee when people compare names i like to things. if one more person says oliver twist i was punch them! :D


My husband is the WORST at this.

I liked Jacob, he says "Jacob wears makeup"

I liked Ricky, he says "Ricky the dicky"

I liked Dennis, he says "Dennis the Menace"

I AM GOING TO HURT HIM IF WE CANT AGREE ON A NAME ANYTIME SOON!! :grr:


----------



## Sentiment

DazedConfused said:


> All long and super metaphorical.
> 
> EG
> 
> Te Awhiroa (Tey ah-fee roh-ah) Means the long embrace.
> 
> Or Te Ahi Ka (Tey Ah-hee Kah) Means the fire or passion within.
> 
> Or they're legendary names which I won't even ATTEMPT to spell haha.
> Maori Names

^^' I love those names, I was considering traditional names Tunica-Biloxi.


----------



## lauram_92

Oh wow, those names are so different. Cute. Do you get many people where you live with those names? And seeing as there is spaces between the little words would the first name be like Te? Or is it the whole thing including the spaces?
Yes, I am slow..

My geography teacher was pregnant when I was still in school and our class was going through names for her.. I said Lucas, she would say Mucas.. And so on. She wrecked a lot of my favourite names for me :(
My friend was like 'imagine oliver wants more food, it will be like 'please sir, may i have some more'' i was like 'i doubt he will say those exact words..' she however found it hilarious.


----------



## DazedConfused

lauram_92 said:


> Oh wow, those names are so different. Cute. Do you get many people where you live with those names? And seeing as there is spaces between the little words would the first name be like Te? Or is it the whole thing including the spaces?
> Yes, I am slow..

Glad people like the names :D
Not super common for people to have names like that no. Common enough though. Just Maoris tend to (New Zealand natives) but heaps of them have names like Paul or Ryan now haha.

Te is the start of the whole name. The word "Te" Means the. So like Te Awhiroa means Te (The) Awhi (hug) roa (long) or when not specifically translated the long embrace. They have super metaphorical names like that.
So as I still fail at learning Maori it's a pain in the arse!
OH speaks Maori though so he usually just brings me a list and I love them or hate them haha.


I'm a bad one for if I know someone else with that name I'm COMPLETELY put off. I DID like Oliver but my friends son is called Oliver, so obviously out of the question haha


----------



## Sentiment

Viable :3 yaaaay


----------



## lauram_92

i also don't really consider names that i know someone else is called.. the only oliver i really know of it oliver twist, some womans ferret on tv and thats about it.. 
i hate it when my friends say they don't like the name. it REALLY doesn't matter what they think, but i want them to keep their opinions to themself. it puts me off a bit.
oliver is genuinely the only name i can see myself calling my baby.. i can't even come up with a back up!
one of my friends actually said 'if you want to call him oliver you'll have to call him like ollie' because she didn't like the name oliver. i was like 'you're a spam.'


----------



## Karaax

i'm due on the 17th


----------



## holly2234

Have added you :)


----------



## DazedConfused

lauram_92 said:


> i also don't really consider names that i know someone else is called.. the only oliver i really know of it oliver twist, some womans ferret on tv and thats about it..
> i hate it when my friends say they don't like the name. it REALLY doesn't matter what they think, but i want them to keep their opinions to themself. it puts me off a bit.
> oliver is genuinely the only name i can see myself calling my baby.. i can't even come up with a back up!
> one of my friends actually said 'if you want to call him oliver you'll have to call him like ollie' because she didn't like the name oliver. i was like 'you're a spam.'

Lol you're a spam!

I really want Oliver now!! :cry:

I'm so bad at this name thing, endless respect for picking one! Lol


----------



## Sentiment

my fob said kids use to call this kid named thomas "thomas the bombass" I laughed really hard, people are ********, don't worry about them. 

Also, baby was kicking up a storm, but I couldnt go to sleep, but he/she settled down, but when I woke up my whole stomach was soooo sore.

Could it be that baby woke up again while I was sleep?


----------



## lauram_92

DazedConfused - are you definately going for a moari name? (i know it's spelt wrong but it's not spelt on this page..)

i used to really like the names lucas, jacob, noah.. and i used to have them? but i have a thing for names you can shorten.. :D soo cute.


----------



## DazedConfused

@Sentiment Yep could be!

@Lauram Yesss we agreed that if it was a girl it would have an English name and a boy would have a Maori name. And they just sound so pretty and dignified! 

I like shortenable names too! my name was always too fail to do that >_> Cree


----------



## lauram_92

hm my name can't really be shortened unless i get called lor.. :( you could always make up your own name, then it would sound maori-ish :D te laura sounds good to me :D haha!


----------



## DazedConfused

Haha OH would have to do it. My Maori is so so so badddd. Mostly house hold Maori and nagging!

Te Whakahokia

That means "Put away the"... :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

you could think of nice words and find them out in maori then name him that.. for me food is a good word :D


----------



## holly2234

I must say Maori names sound really interesting :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Maori for food = Kai.

He'd be so popular! Lol.

Mmm food. I'm so over being broke and eating soy beans and lentils


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Maori for food = Kai.
> 
> He'd be so popular! Lol.
> 
> Mmm food. I'm so over being broke and eating soy beans and lentils

Would that turn out as Te Kai? Im a little confused but i like the sound of it! Shame about it meaning food though :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:
 

> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> Maori for food = Kai.
> 
> He'd be so popular! Lol.
> 
> Mmm food. I'm so over being broke and eating soy beans and lentils
> 
> Would that turn out as Te Kai? Im a little confused but i like the sound of it! Shame about it meaning food though :haha:Click to expand...

Oh nope sorry! "Te" means "The" in English. So not all Maori names start with Te. Just the ones have meanings like that.
So another name we liked was Raumoko, which sort of means earthquake baby loosely. So no "Te" in that one.
Kai is a popular name int he UK these days isn't it? Mean fire in Welsh I believe :thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i think its pretty common. Ive noticed a few people called kaya and kai and things that sound like that recently. Its all very interesting how these names work! I like how they mean something like that


----------



## DazedConfused

The whole language is sooo metaphorical! Really interesting. Like you wouldn't say "My son has died" but "A sapling has fallen in my forest" lol. Soo interesting!

That's it, I'm all motivated now to learn Maori properly :thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

Go for it! Though youll just end up completely irritated by people like us on here wanting to know stuff :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> Go for it! Though youll just end up completely irritated by people like us on here wanting to know stuff :haha:

I'll feel smart and on to it!

Man you're up late for a UK lady


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Go for it! Though youll just end up completely irritated by people like us on here wanting to know stuff :haha:
> 
> I'll feel smart and on to it!
> 
> Man you're up late for a UK ladyClick to expand...

Im ashamed to say that the thought of dragging myself off the sofa didnt become a reality for about 4 hours of thinking about doing it!


----------



## Sentiment

cute little taps have turned into violent kicks


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> cute little taps have turned into violent kicks

YAAY! Not that its violent but baby is obviously enjoying it in there :)


----------



## lauram_92

DazedConfused said:


> That's it, I'm all motivated now to learn Maori properly :thumbup:

Oh this will be fun, I'll think of lots and lots of names for you to translate.. Just to help you learn it.. :D Haha. Kai is a good name :D


----------



## Sentiment

we need a febuary teen mommies badge ;p


----------



## holly2234

Yeah we do! Anyone know how to make one? If not ill have to ask my OH very nicely :)


----------



## lb

i can try to make one today. i have a couple hours of free time :)


----------



## holly2234

Oohh thanks :)


----------



## lb

https://laree826.deviantart.com/art/Feb-Teen-Mommy-Badge-184143170

here's a link to where I have it posted. You can click on download (it'll be on the lower right hand side) and right click on the image, click on "copy image location" and that's the image URL :)


----------



## holly2234

Thanks thats lovely :) Had to get my OH to help shuffle my sig about so it all fits :haha:


----------



## lb

:)))))


----------



## holly2234

Lauren hope you dont mind ive put the code on the first page so people can get it easily :) Well actually my OH did it all cause ive got terrible computer skills! So thanks Chad :)


----------



## lb

lol no problemo. i don't mind.


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Lauren hope you dont mind ive put the code on the first page so people can get it easily :) Well actually my OH did it all cause ive got terrible computer skills! So thanks Chad :)

Yes..when you said can you fix my signature I didn't think I'd end up spending 45 minutes recoding a entire post.  But all the same no problem sweetie. <3


----------



## DazedConfused

Awwwhhh cuteee.

Thanks :)


----------



## Fadesofblack

I did even more editing to the first post..I'm happy with it now. :)


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> I did even more editing to the first post..I'm happy with it now. :)

You are quite the perfectionist :winkwink: Thankyou :)


----------



## Fadesofblack

I'd add the new signature myself but I'm neither a mum nor a teen.


----------



## holly2234

More "mid twenties daddy"


----------



## Sentiment

it's so cute :3

I've been woken up by my little ninja. It hurts now, omg.


----------



## lauram_92

sentiment : is it weird that i am jealous your kicks hurt? :S
oliver is such a lazy baby. he hardly ever kicks. i feel him move quite often and when he kicks it isn't hard.. :(


----------



## holly2234

My LO's movements have really picked up over the past day. Before i only felt them if i waited for it. Woke me up twice last night!


----------



## lauram_92

i never wake up from him moving.. :| i am starting to worry now. haha!


----------



## holly2234

I think it was more cause i was half awake anyway and i just felt it. Probably was something else that woke me up!


----------



## lauram_92

hm.. oliver isn't a kicker :( he seems to like rub against the inside of my belly, but not really kick it.. weird.. i just random places i feel pressure on, and it's him.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i mostly get the wriggles. A few kicks i do feel are more like pops because of my anterior placenta i think.


----------



## lb

I've been getting harder and harder kicks lately, but they're still down low :( My LO did manage to kick the phone off of my tummy last night though. My roommate just sat and stared at me for while because I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## holly2234

Aww i dont get hardly anything from the outside yet. Do you get many Braxton Hicks? Ive got more today than i normally do


----------



## lb

I had a ton yesterday. i've been getting them for the past couple of weeks. They hurt!!!


----------



## holly2234

Mine have never really hurt, they just feel weird. I got my first about 19 weeks and i was so shocked i had no idea what it was!


----------



## Sentiment

i'm not sure what position LO is in, but they are some strong kicks. 

Just LO barely moves during the day but as soon as I lay down on my left side, he/she just goes crazy. and sometimes I wake up to a sore stomach.

and i'm not sure if this is braxton hicks, but it feels like my stomach is sucking it self in? like someone is like pulling my stomach in from the inside?


----------



## holly2234

Mine feel really odd. But to touch my stomach while its happening i can feel my uterus stick right out and its completely solid for about a minute then it relaxes


----------



## Sentiment

I have a little extra padding, so I don't feel that lol.


----------



## holly2234

Everything i eat goes to my hips and thighs! :haha:


----------



## lb

i eat a lot of mashed potatoes, and that's exactly what my thighs look like >.<


----------



## Sentiment

Pleeeeassssseeeeeeeee you girls are tiny.


----------



## lauram_92

i feel like a whale. i have put weight on everywhere! :O where i live there is nothing, no swimming pool, gym or any of that crap.. :(
sometimes when i am lying down i get like a random hard bulge sticking out my stomach? i thought that was just because of the way baby was sitting? aah..
would i just know if i got braxton hicks or would i maybe not know? i wanna know


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> i feel like a whale. i have put weight on everywhere! :O where i live there is nothing, no swimming pool, gym or any of that crap.. :(
> sometimes when i am lying down i get like a random hard bulge sticking out my stomach? i thought that was just because of the way baby was sitting? aah..
> would i just know if i got braxton hicks or would i maybe not know? i wanna know

The random bulge is it quite big with your belly button at the centre of where its gone hard? Cause thats what my braxton hicks are like. I didnt know thats what it was the first time. Then it suddenly occurred to me!


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Pleeeeassssseeeeeeeee you girls are tiny.

We all have our certain places that our food goes right to :haha: Mine is definitely my hips and thighs. My stomach has always been flat no matter what i ate. Not anymore though!


----------



## lauram_92

err i don't know. it is at the bottom of my belly usually up to my belly button? i thought it would feel like cramping but i don't feel a thing from this, just a little pressure.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah thats exactly what mine are like. It just goes hard. Doesnt hurt at all it just feels different to touch.


----------



## Sentiment

holly2234 said:


> Sentiment said:
> 
> 
> Pleeeeassssseeeeeeeee you girls are tiny.
> 
> We all have our certain places that our food goes right to :haha: Mine is definitely my hips and thighs. My stomach has always been flat no matter what i ate. Not anymore though!Click to expand...

same for me, but now that i have a belly my shape is totally ruined :cry:


----------



## lb

i think this calls for bump pictures :)
i miss having my dancer body, but now i'm even outgrowing some of my maternity clothes >.<


----------



## holly2234

Ive still got a pretty small bump but its already agony on my hips and back and pelvis! But youre right Lauren, its friday! Bump picture day for me.


----------



## lb

me too! i can't post a picture until i get home from work though, because i don't have BnB on my phone :(


----------



## holly2234

I cant post a picture until i can be bothered to get off the chair!


----------



## DazedConfused

Haha I'm an oxcart carrying a huge baby and my body seems to be all good at it lol. It apparently does pregnancy well :thumbup: WIN!

Me at 24+5 with a small elephant for a son?
 



Attached Files:







Photo0383.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## holly2234

Lovely bump! :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Haha it's old news!

Everyone elses turn


----------



## holly2234

Ill probably move in a couple of hours and go take one!

EDIT: Finally posted one! In the bump thread :)


----------



## lb

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs471.ash2/74468_447672478025_529798025_5372733_8304947_n.jpg

this is today at 23 weeks. i feel enormous :D


----------



## DazedConfused

laurenburch said:


> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs471.ash2/74468_447672478025_529798025_5372733_8304947_n.jpg
> 
> this is today at 23 weeks. i feel enormous :D

Love it!! So cute


----------



## Sentiment

Cute bumps, I just look fat :wacko:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I cant add my picture ! How do you do it


----------



## Sentiment

you can use imageshack

and use direct link 

and attach < that code at the start of the URL

and attach < and this code at the end.


----------



## Sentiment

here is my fat bump :oops:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 142.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## holly2234

Lovely bumps everyone :)

Heres mine at 23 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1024.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Aww you've all got lovely bumps, i will try and upload a pic on my comp, i feel like i look tiny though. xxx


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Lovely bumps everyone :)
> 
> Heres mine at 23 weeks

My babies! <3


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps everyone :)
> 
> Heres mine at 23 weeks
> 
> My babies! <3Click to expand...

:) :kiss:


----------



## lauram_92

my bump just looks like fat :(


----------



## holly2234

Noo it doesnt!


----------



## lauram_92

does so. and my boobs are like friggin watermelons now :(


----------



## holly2234

Some women would trade their right arm for big boobs! Not to mention the people who pay for them and have surgery to get them.


----------



## lauram_92

i have no idea why! aha, i'll give you some of mine if you want? haha.


----------



## holly2234

Haha mine are already a 36F! Ill fall over if i get any more!


----------



## Fadesofblack

Boobs......


----------



## holly2234

Yeah chad  Boobs - The free equivalent of a pillow. Also inflates with pregnancy. £7.99 each.


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Yeah chad  Boobs - The free equivalent of a pillow. Also inflates with pregnancy. £7.99 each.

Think it's costed me alot more than £7.99 each.


----------



## lauram_92

sorry, i forgot there was a boy on this thread.. haha!
och well  i haven't been measured but i must be like a god damn Z!


----------



## holly2234

Haha Chad doesnt care. Nothing he's not seen or heard from me before. Its usually "something doesnt feel right have a look for me" he looks every time! :)


----------



## lauram_92

hahaha i don't want to know where he has been looking :L
some boys get awkward with the mention of boobs 
chad was one of the names i liked for a boy, but cause my last name is murray it would be too much like chad michael murray! haha!


----------



## holly2234

He doesnt get awkward over anything at all. Like some guys go green if you say the word "period". Tends to be the younger ones who do that. 

Ive only ever heard the name Chad here once. But its a really common American name. We were gonna use Chad as a middle name if we were having a boy but its a girl! We'd already decided on the boys name and everything because i was so convinced. I was wrong.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My bump at 25 Weeks !


----------



## holly2234

Lovely Bump! :)


----------



## Sentiment

I'm having random sharp pains that feel like menstrual cramps, nothing too bad, no bleeding..would this be classified as BH?


----------



## Fadesofblack

lauram_92 said:


> hahaha i don't want to know where he has been looking :L
> some boys get awkward with the mention of boobs
> chad was one of the names i liked for a boy, but cause my last name is murray it would be too much like chad michael murray! haha!

Me get ackward? Is such a thing even possible? I think I've seen to much strangeness in my life to be shocked by anything no worries..about anything


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> I'm having random sharp pains that feel like menstrual cramps, nothing too bad, no bleeding..would this be classified as BH?

Im not sure tbh. My BH are painless. My stomach just gets tight and hard. Maybe call your midwife or doctor? Could also be gas or constipation or something. I get cramps then :blush:


----------



## lb

Sentiment said:


> I'm having random sharp pains that feel like menstrual cramps, nothing too bad, no bleeding..would this be classified as BH?

I have the same thing. My dr says that's it's ligament pain. Every time they strike, I have to stop what I'm doing because it hurts so bad! I can feel my tummy tighten when I have BHs though.


----------



## Sentiment

I've had that feeling twice, i'm glad it's all normal. Thank you girls, im such a worry wart. 

Also, I don't know where else to post this, but im thinking of not letting the father see the baby, because he's been posting nudes on a gay site. :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

Sentiment said:


> Also, I don't know where else to post this, but im thinking of not letting the father see the baby, because he's been posting nudes on a gay site. :dohh:

Oh gosh, what a shocker I got when I seen that. I take you aren't still with him? But I don't think you can not let him see the baby because he is/might be gay. (I don't know if this is actually the reason or not..)

Andddd, did you's do anything exciting for halloween? (I know it's today but people don't usually celebrate it on a sunday!)


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> I've had that feeling twice, i'm glad it's all normal. Thank you girls, im such a worry wart.
> 
> Also, I don't know where else to post this, but im thinking of not letting the father see the baby, because he's been posting nudes on a gay site. :dohh:

I dont know what to say to that! There isnt really a solution to it that im aware of :wacko:


----------



## Sentiment

ah you've heard of 4chan right?

how disapointing


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> ah you've heard of 4chan right?
> 
> how disapointing

Yeah ive heard of it. Is that where hes been posting them?


----------



## Sentiment

Luarm he's not gay, but he's bi, and he's high every night on drugs, so it's kinda the last straw

and, It's 5 am here on the 31st so nothing yet, what have you guys done


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Luarm he's not gay, but he's bi, and he's high every night on drugs, so it's kinda the last straw
> 
> and, It's 5 am here on the 31st so nothing yet, what have you guys done

He must be high to want to get seen on 4chan!

None done anything tbh, i never do really


----------



## Sentiment

We have the best haunted house in America down here, but I can't go because its not reccomended for pregnant women. =[

and he's just a loser, blah


----------



## lauram_92

Hmm, whats 4chan?  And how did you find out he has been posting photos?

I was at my friends last night and watched Saw 3, she lives next to a pub and there was a halloween party on in it. We kept seeing freddie crugar etc walking past.. Creepy.


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> Hmm, whats 4chan?  And how did you find out he has been posting photos?
> 
> I was at my friends last night and watched Saw 3, she lives next to a pub and there was a halloween party on in it. We kept seeing freddie crugar etc walking past.. Creepy.

4chan is a site in the depths of the internet and it should really stay that way! Its full of really twisted stuff.


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, whats 4chan?  And how did you find out he has been posting photos?
> 
> I was at my friends last night and watched Saw 3, she lives next to a pub and there was a halloween party on in it. We kept seeing freddie crugar etc walking past.. Creepy.
> 
> 4chan is a site in the depths of the internet and it should really stay that way! Its full of really twisted stuff.Click to expand...

I go on it once in awhile..it's only bad if you go in the /b/ section..you'll never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy on the internet...though it still makes me laugh on occasion.


----------



## Sentiment

mm yeah, it's pretty horrible, but there's some funny stuff I stopped going a long time ago, but I was bored.

and I'm kinda worried baby has only moved 2-3 times a day for the past 2 days


----------



## lauram_92

i wouldn't worry about baby not moving much. sometimes oliver will be lazy and other days he is a little wriggler!
he goes through stages of moving for a couple mins, then just stop for ages? can't wait till her gets bigger, would make it easier to feel it :)


----------



## holly2234

I get the same. My LO has days where she'll wriggle for 8 hours then for another 24 she'll be still unless i poke her... I feel bad for doing it but i need to know shes ok in there! Other times she'll just wriggle once or twice in the day for a minute or two and thats it.


----------



## lauram_92

for eight hours? gosh! oliver was kicking or punching this morning, for like a minute or two (not constantly but for that period of time) then he must have gone back to sleep! what a lazy little thing! sometimes i will give a little prod, but he doesn't seem to want to budge.. :(


----------



## holly2234

Shes only done it for that long once. It was about 2 days ago and she'd been wriggling on my way home from work then all night until i went to bed. She stopped when i got into bed. There was one night i was worried about her cause i turned over in bed and i felt her literally drop to the other side of my stomach. I got her checked at the doctors the next day!


----------



## Sentiment

We had a huge thunderstorm, and one big thunder my whole stomach moved, so baby is ok. Then I ate something spicy and that made baby move some more. Guess he/she is being lazy


----------



## holly2234

Mines having a lazy day too!


----------



## lauram_92

oliver loves to be lazy :D i haven't felt him in a couple hours. it always makes me so paranoid to think about. he is like an owl though. prefers the night time. always up at eleven!


----------



## holly2234

My LO seems to love 11 too at the moment!


----------



## Sentiment

mine usually likes night too, but for the past few days he/she hasnt been moving unless I annoy the holy crap out of him/her

and i've had a sore stomach for the past few days, anyone else having this or know what it is


----------



## holly2234

No idea about the sore stomach. Get it checked if youre worried :) I poke my LO sometimes too when she doesnt move for too long. I like to know shes ok in there


----------



## SarahhhLouise

holly2234 said:


> No idea about the sore stomach. Get it checked if youre worried :) I poke my LO sometimes too when she doesnt move for too long. I like to know shes ok in there

 i do this and my OH goes mad and keeps telling me when our son comes out he's going to poke me back aha.
My little boy has been lazy today, he was wriggling round loads last night and all day yesterday then hardly really felt him today. xx


----------



## DazedConfused

Just realised I have to start kick counting soon O_O

and third tri! OMG!


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> No idea about the sore stomach. Get it checked if youre worried :) I poke my LO sometimes too when she doesnt move for too long. I like to know shes ok in there
> 
> i do this and my OH goes mad and keeps telling me when our son comes out he's going to poke me back aha.
> My little boy has been lazy today, he was wriggling round loads last night and all day yesterday then hardly really felt him today. xxClick to expand...

Same with me. I was working yesterday so she seemed to be more active and i had a day off today and shes been really lazy! The more i do, the more she seems to do as well


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Just realised I have to start kick counting soon O_O
> 
> and third tri! OMG!

Wow it doesnt seem 5 mins since people started expecting feb and march babies and now its june babies and getting towards july! Some say dont kick count as some babies are less active than others and to just worry if you get less movements than normal. Tbh i think ill just see how many movements i get nearer the time so if its close to 10 a day ill look out for that. Either way ill look out for whats normal for her :) Have movements started getting more regular closer to 26/27 weeks? Mine arent too regular but are getting more in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah ive found that, and btw girls you know BH, how long does one last for,im not sure if thats what im feeling, it felt really tight for about 2 minutes then loosened up, but i wasnt sure if that was just him moving iygwim? xx


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> Just realised I have to start kick counting soon O_O
> 
> and third tri! OMG!
> 
> Wow it doesnt seem 5 mins since people started expecting feb and march babies and now its june babies and getting towards july! Some say dont kick count as some babies are less active than others and to just worry if you get less movements than normal. Tbh i think ill just see how many movements i get nearer the time so if its close to 10 a day ill look out for that. Either way ill look out for whats normal for her :) Have movements started getting more regular closer to 26/27 weeks? Mine arent too regular but are getting more in the last couple of weeks.Click to expand...

At 23/24 weeks he was SO phasey. Like he'd move like MAD for a day then not move for 5. :dohh:

I'm pretty casual with this whole thing anyway :shrug: Never really had any insane worry moments, even when he was moving or anything.

Feel like I'm going to be a bad mum when I see women freaking out about round ligament paint first time they experience it and I was like meh must be normal. They're probably right to panic!


----------



## Sentiment

bub has come back with a vengance

he/she is like "you call me lazy? That's it, it's on"


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> yeah ive found that, and btw girls you know BH, how long does one last for,im not sure if thats what im feeling, it felt really tight for about 2 minutes then loosened up, but i wasnt sure if that was just him moving iygwim? xx

Thats what mine are like :) Never really timed how long it lasted but probably about that


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> Just realised I have to start kick counting soon O_O
> 
> and third tri! OMG!
> 
> Wow it doesnt seem 5 mins since people started expecting feb and march babies and now its june babies and getting towards july! Some say dont kick count as some babies are less active than others and to just worry if you get less movements than normal. Tbh i think ill just see how many movements i get nearer the time so if its close to 10 a day ill look out for that. Either way ill look out for whats normal for her :) Have movements started getting more regular closer to 26/27 weeks? Mine arent too regular but are getting more in the last couple of weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> At 23/24 weeks he was SO phasey. Like he'd move like MAD for a day then not move for 5. :dohh:
> 
> I'm pretty casual with this whole thing anyway :shrug: Never really had any insane worry moments, even when he was moving or anything.
> 
> Feel like I'm going to be a bad mum when I see women freaking out about round ligament paint first time they experience it and I was like meh must be normal. They're probably right to panic!Click to expand...

Im not sure if theres such a thing as whats right to worry over. I know im more worried this time because of my loss before. But last time i had no worries and i wasnt so lucky. But i think a lot of the time you do know your own body best so something will tell you if things are wrong


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> bub has come back with a vengance
> 
> he/she is like "you call me lazy? That's it, it's on"

Haha mine hasnt! Shes kicked a couple of times this morning and shes not moved hardly since. Must be having a rest from yesterday!


----------



## Sentiment

Stopped moving again, and I woke up feeling like I have to vomit


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Stopped moving again, and I woke up feeling like I have to vomit

Are you hungry? I feel like that if i dont eat before bed :wacko: Hope youre ok!


----------



## lauram_92

SarahhhLouise said:


> yeah ive found that, and btw girls you know BH, how long does one last for,im not sure if thats what im feeling, it felt really tight for about 2 minutes then loosened up, but i wasnt sure if that was just him moving iygwim? xx

i get pain in my stomach, it's like bad period pain.. then it sort of shoots all over.. kinda of thing? i got it this morning, owccch! but then it goes away and i am normal?

and oliver is moving around just now, near my belly button, must be saying good morning! haha :D

hum and why are you's doing kick counts? :S


----------



## DazedConfused

lauram_92 said:


> hum and why are you's doing kick counts? :S

I'm not kick counting yet, but it's reccommended you start at 28 weeks. Well more noticing if your baby moves significantly less:thumbup:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

thanks girls, i think i had braxton hicks last night when i was getting ready to sleep, it didnt hurts just felt really tight, well im 24 weeks today so glad ive finally got to this milestone been waiting for ages for this one! i cant believe how fast this is going, my mum said it slows down when you get to 28 weeks, i hope it doesnt, i cant wait to meet him now xxx


----------



## Marlarky

Vday here too :happydance:

Well, belated Vday :)


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> thanks girls, i think i had braxton hicks last night when i was getting ready to sleep, it didnt hurts just felt really tight, well im 24 weeks today so glad ive finally got to this milestone been waiting for ages for this one! i cant believe how fast this is going, my mum said it slows down when you get to 28 weeks, i hope it doesnt, i cant wait to meet him now xxx

I hope it doesnt slow down too! Im 24 weeks in 2 days too. Though recently its been going pretty slow i think


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah i thinks its slowed down since 20 weeks, i see the midwife next weeks then i have appointments more often so im hoping that might help things speed up a little, My strechmarks on my legs are getting worse now too, im glad there on my legs though have you had any stretchies yet? xxxxx


----------



## holly2234

Yeah ive got loads on my thighs and hips and a few on my sides but none on my bump. I see the midwife next week too. Ill be 24+6 then. We always do it a day early because shes only in 2 days a week so its either that or a week late.


----------



## Marlarky

Im COVERED in stretch marks! I feel like a roadmap haha. My legs and even my... KNEES?!?! hahah its ridiculous. I have them on the front of my bump in like a parenthesis shape ( o )
And on my "lovehandles"/"muffintops" i have a lot.

None of my boobs however, and those have gotten huge!


----------



## holly2234

Ive got some on the back of my knees too! Ive got 3 on the underneath of each boob too. It was quite weird finding those. I felt them before i saw them so i had to go and do acrobatics in the mirror to be able to see them


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah, my midwife goes to the childrens centre at the back of my house once a week on a thursday which always puts me on the day after, i find it dead awkward at my midwife appointments because its kinda like a drop in centre for all pregnant teens in my area, i would love it if i wasnt so shy, i just feel uncomfortable everytime i go! ive got a diabetes test in 4 weeks and im getting nervous now, because my letter says i can take family but they wont be able to sit with me as the waiting rooms to small, so bring a book as ill be there for 2 hours + xxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i may have to check behind my knees because just recently its been so itchy, but the again i may have to get my OH to check as i cant lift my legs up too have alook my bump gets in the way now. xx


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Ive got some on the back of my knees too! Ive got 3 on the underneath of each boob too. It was quite weird finding those. I felt them before i saw them so i had to go and do acrobatics in the mirror to be able to see them

I know its weird when I saw them on my knee too I thought it was the marks when you have been sitting weird or something but Nope! total stretch marks. Why the knees though!? That is like the weirdest place haha


----------



## holly2234

Ive seen them in the mirror! Otherwise id have no idea they were there. My midwife goes to my doctors surgery, the surestart and the health clinic. She only runs the antenatal at the doctors and surestart though. I refused to go to surestart because i went there for my last pregnancy and i had nothing but trouble with them and i didnt feel treated fairly. Plus the other midwife i saw there was useless! Its all one on one with my midwife unless i want to take someone with me which i like because some questions you dont want to ask in front of a room of people!


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Ive got some on the back of my knees too! Ive got 3 on the underneath of each boob too. It was quite weird finding those. I felt them before i saw them so i had to go and do acrobatics in the mirror to be able to see them
> 
> I know its weird when I saw them on my knee too I thought it was the marks when you have been sitting weird or something but Nope! total stretch marks. Why the knees though!? That is like the weirdest place hahaClick to expand...

I have no idea. Everything seems to just be getting bigger and bigger on me!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah, she sees us for our appointments in a little room but while were waiting were just sitting in a room full of sofas and soft toys for some of the mums LO's and eating sandwiches, its nice but i find it hard to start a conversation up with someone i dont really know face to face. i suppose when i end up going every two weeks i might get to know people more, she has told me i dont just have to go on my appointments i could come every thursday if i like, but its one of my only days off so i dont normally bother going unless i have an appointment, My OH found out today that his friend at work is having a baby, and its due the day before we are, i thought that was cool, i feel gld hes got someone to talk to about it if he wants to as well now. xxxxxx


----------



## DazedConfused

SarahhhLouise said:


> yeah, she sees us for our appointments in a little room but while were waiting were just sitting in a room full of sofas and soft toys for some of the mums LO's and eating sandwiches, its nice but i find it hard to start a conversation up with someone i dont really know face to face. i suppose when i end up going every two weeks i might get to know people more, she has told me i dont just have to go on my appointments i could come every thursday if i like, but its one of my only days off so i dont normally bother going unless i have an appointment, My OH found out today that his friend at work is having a baby, and its due the day before we are, i thought that was cool, i feel gld hes got someone to talk to about it if he wants to as well now. xxxxxx

I'm so interested in all these clinicy things! I have a home birth midwife who comes and hangs out for a couple of hours at our house lol. Might go to MILs next week with her as thats the hopeful location of the birth.

So do you guys get a lot of blood tests and weighted and stuff?
So modern!!


----------



## DazedConfused

PS Diabetes test next week. FML


----------



## lauram_92

i never know when i get a midwife appointment, she'll phone up randomly. :S and i have had three different midwifes, two have left.. so i don't think i have an actual midwife.
i have stretch marks on my hips, and they seem to be going along my back! argh. don't think i have any on my boobs, none of my bump.. but i think i seen one behind my knee? haha.. weird.


----------



## holly2234

I make my appointments at the end of the last one. Mines very hands off really. I dont get blood tests or weighed etc because ive chosen not to have too much done. Basically check babies heart beat, my blood pressure and urine and off i go home.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im the same as holly with blood tests and that, have only had blood test at 12 week scan and doctors when they thought my iron was low, all the midwife has done is check babies heartbeat, and ive had my urine sampled, and blood pressure tested. ive only been weighed at the 12 week scan aswell. My midwifes on holiday when i next go i think so i will see someone else, but all my appointments are written in my green notes as i only have to pop over on the day she's there on the week she's written down, im not sure if its because she deals with so many people, it might be easier for her that way. i would prefer the midwife to come to my house, like she did on my first appointment, it was more personal and less rushed. Lo's been very active today too, Is anyone going anywhere for bonfire night, im getting so excited, i love watching fireworks! xxxx


----------



## holly2234

I didnt get bloods done at all. I hate having blood taken! She said it was fine since she knew my blood type already. Saw first movements from the outside tonight! :happydance: Im not doing anything on bonfire night. Staying in to watch coronation street i think! Doing anything nice?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Not doing anything tomorrow, but OH's brother is having fireworks at theirs Saturday, which will be quite fun, as his whole family will be there, they always have a good laugh. Aww thats good, i put my ipod on my belly last night playing music to him, and it made him wriggle, ive never seen him move on te outside yet though, i always seem to miss him when he does it, he's too fast for his mummy. Happy V-DAY for tomorrow, in case i dont come online tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## DazedConfused

Movement from the outside is pretty crazy haha. I have an anterior placenta so it's super weird when I can see him going at it in there but can't feel it so strongly! So glad you're reaching this milestone :D CUTE

It's Guy Fawkes here now! So Me and OH are off to the beach (it's summer here and super toasty) to watch the citys big fireworks display. Going to be lovely :D Take a bottle of bubbly grape juice :cry: and be romantic or something:kiss:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

aww that sounds really nice! i have an anterior placenta too according to my notes but his movements have been quite strong today, but i think its because hes kicking higher, towards my ribs now. hope you have a nice time at the beach :) xxx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> Not doing anything tomorrow, but OH's brother is having fireworks at theirs Saturday, which will be quite fun, as his whole family will be there, they always have a good laugh. Aww thats good, i put my ipod on my belly last night playing music to him, and it made him wriggle, ive never seen him move on te outside yet though, i always seem to miss him when he does it, he's too fast for his mummy. Happy V-DAY for tomorrow, in case i dont come online tomorrow :) xxx

Thankyou :) They were the strongest kicks i ever felt from her and i just happened to see it too which was pretty lucky. They probably do it way more than we think but if weve got a loose top (if such a thing exists anymore!) on or whatever we dont see it. I cant believe its november 5th tomorrow. I was thinking its like a week away!


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Movement from the outside is pretty crazy haha. I have an anterior placenta so it's super weird when I can see him going at it in there but can't feel it so strongly! So glad you're reaching this milestone :D CUTE
> 
> It's Guy Fawkes here now! So Me and OH are off to the beach (it's summer here and super toasty) to watch the citys big fireworks display. Going to be lovely :D Take a bottle of bubbly grape juice :cry: and be romantic or something:kiss:

I have an anterior placenta too so i never feel too much but i got 3 big kicks slightly to the left of my belly button and i could see it move and something stick out. Im assuming it was a foot! That sounds lovely for bonfire night :)


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> Movement from the outside is pretty crazy haha. I have an anterior placenta so it's super weird when I can see him going at it in there but can't feel it so strongly! So glad you're reaching this milestone :D CUTE
> 
> It's Guy Fawkes here now! So Me and OH are off to the beach (it's summer here and super toasty) to watch the citys big fireworks display. Going to be lovely :D Take a bottle of bubbly grape juice :cry: and be romantic or something:kiss:
> 
> I have an anterior placenta too so i never feel too much but i got 3 big kicks slightly to the left of my belly button and i could see it move and something stick out. Im assuming it was a foot! That sounds lovely for bonfire night :)Click to expand...

He kicks really strongly, like a lot. Not painful though. Maybe without the AP I'd have a broken rib or something haha. I felt him really early too :shrug:

If it doesn't rain! It's 10.20am on November 5th atm. I'm at work :blush:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

tbh this week has flown by for me, been trying to get my finances in order, i don't know were the time has gone, but im already over excited for x-mas, because once x-mas is over it will be nearly time for maternity leave then not long till bubs is born, it doesn't feel like its 16 weeks away, it feels so much closer now! i don't have any loose tops anymore, My OH took me shopping for my birthday and i loved this jumper dress but the smallest size they had was a 12 ( im usually an 8) i thought well at least it will give the baby room too grow, got it home and its already tight around my bump, but i love sowing my bump off so all is good with that. Im glad i got the 12 now too. xxxxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

FXed it doesnt rain for you, its rained all day here. im glad it was my day off i hate walking to college in the rain! xxx


----------



## holly2234

I felt my LO pretty early too. I felt the first flutters around 15 weeks but got proper movement about 18 weeks. And finally getting strong kicks :) I finishes my christmas shopping today. Feels good to get it done because its a lot less to worry about. All i need to do now is buy a christmas tree! Wow 16 weeks... I didnt realise it was so soon. Hope the rain holds off for you Cree!


----------



## DazedConfused

Ah! 16 weeks! BLISS I only have 13 weeks O_O :dohh: Somebody swap due dates with me?

You've finished Xmas shopping? Omg! You do Xmas shopping! Seriously you ladies make me feel like such an uncouth hippie country bumpkin or something :shrug:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

aha i havent even started x-mas shopping yet, we normally give OH parents money in a card, and i always buy my dad some super hard puzzle because he loves those and everybody else gets vouchers, its so hard to buy for My sisters and his brothers, and with their children, they can get something their into, i cant keep up with my niece anymore, last year it was peppa pig, this year who knows! i would like to get everyone a present this year, even if its just the kiddies as i used to love opening the presents more than anything when i was younger. so might have to go round asking what all of them are into! Id love to swap due dates wit you, i cant wait to meet my LO now. xxxxx


----------



## DazedConfused

Oh I'd be so overwhelmed by buying all those gifts!

MIL has decided that we were all ridiculously consumerist :rofl: last year when we bought gifts and had a BBQ. So this year we're all going out into the wilderness to camp, then come back and have a BBQ. Food or home made gifts only.

So I got all on the anti consumerist band wagon and decided it'd be a GREAT idea to go to the wilderness, with no toilet or shower. WTF was I THINKING. I also have to go and prepare the place where my placenta will be planted.

I so miss cold Christmas and a roast and watching the tellie!!


----------



## holly2234

Ive been making a few things. Or buying things and putting them together so they cost hardly anything. For my mums OH (hes really hard to buy for) I got a glass jar for 20p from ikea, then i found 30p in the car park so win win! Then i filled it with sweets which cost 80p and bought some cellophane and wrapped it up and put ribbons around it. So in total it cost me 80p but looks nice all the same :)


----------



## holly2234

Oh and nearly 33 weeks pregnant with no toilet?! I dont envy you that one :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

Nice idea! Might do something like that for OH's brothers. GOD I WANT IKEA!!!

I have all these big deranged ideas all the time. Like "I've decided that we're not owning a TV!"

Did that for a few months and OH had a nervous break down.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Thats a really nice idea, this year i was thinking about getting my dad a Valentino rossi calender, as its is favourite rider and a puzzle ball or something as he's done a lot for me this past year. but im gonna start buying presents when i get paid each week and buy xmas i should have a small something for everyone which they should understand as ive been saving most of my money for things for baby. For friends im just going to offer them a free haircut. xxxxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

DazedConfused said:


> Nice idea! Might do something like that for OH's brothers. GOD I WANT IKEA!!!
> 
> I have all these big deranged ideas all the time. Like "I've decided that we're not owning a TV!"
> 
> Did that for a few months and OH had a nervous break down.

OMG NO TV, its been my saviour through out pregnancy, when i'm bored and got no energy, T.v has been there for me plus things like xfactor make the weeks go faster by! xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Theres never anything on tv! And half of my channels never work. The digital switchover is happening in my area in february and nothing will work then. Might end up without one anyway! Ive not got people huge presents this year but theyre all personal to each person. I got something special for my OH though but everyone else ive got things theyll appreciate or actually like rather than something that looks big.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah thats what i was thinking of doing, i don't even know what to buy my OH everything he wants he pretty much gets straight away, and he's told me my xmas prezzie was our baby, i said fair enough it will be the best present i've ever had, i dont mind what he gets me, if he gets me anything at all, as long as we get to spend x-mas together. I rely far too much on t.v. i have freeview at my dads, as my sister gave me the box when she upgraded to sky, but my OH's got virgin media which ive kinda got used to now, watching tv on demand and i know when we get our own place we wont be able to afford the xl package. tbh i need to get out more! xxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

just saw LO move on the outside, i thought i was about to have BH cause i always get this weird sensation before i get one, so i looked down and felt this huge kick and saw it too was really cool but scared me half to death as i wasnt expecting him to kick lol xxx


----------



## holly2234

I couldnt believe it either! I was in shock and she did it 3 times. I want her to do it again now when im expecting it so i can get a better look but she wont. Ohh virgin media tv is a luxury ive kind of forgotten! Upstairs ive got sky3 and bbc channels and nothing else. And downstairs ive got 1-5 so i have to move rooms depending on what i want to watch


----------



## SarahhhLouise

aww my tv used to be like that and not get many channels until i got my dad to have a look and realised to aerial wasnt actually plugged in properly lol. he hasnt done it since he just kicked me in the bladder and thats been it since, i hate it when he kicks me in the bladder i thought i was gonna pee my pants. the little monster. have you managed to get many outfits for your little girl? ive seen loads for a little girl but hardly anything for a little boy, i want to get him a few outfits so he's not always in sleepsuits though xxx


----------



## holly2234

Ive not got much yet apart from the essentials clothing wise. Im waiting for my OH to get home so we can buy that stuff together because ive got most of it myself really including the cot and pram etc. My tv is that way because im in a crappy signal area and half the channels are picked up from one tower and half from another in the opposite direction so its almost impossible to get them all at once


----------



## lauram_92

whenever i come online there is always like four extra pages been added.. i never know whether to read them and catch up or just skip it! 
baby hasn't been moving much, and i mean hardly at all. i am actually starting to worry. :S


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> whenever i come online there is always like four extra pages been added.. i never know whether to read them and catch up or just skip it!
> baby hasn't been moving much, and i mean hardly at all. i am actually starting to worry. :S

Dont worry they sometimes have quiet times or are facing a different way or something. Get checked out though if youre worried :)


----------



## lauram_92

does anyone else get like bad period pain? it's just been awful today.
it's been since yesterday he hasn't been moving much and i usually feel him a couple of time a day, kicking. :( why is pregnancy so stressful?


----------



## holly2234

Definitely go get checked out if youre in pain and movements slowed down. I know your hospital is pretty far away but itll be worth it just to be reassured. Pregnancy is stressful but i think being a parent is waaay more stressful!


----------



## lb

I've been getting the period pains. They're so bad to where I have to stop what I'm doing or saying and wait it out. My dr just said that I'm overreacting, but that's how they were when they were actually period pains. I really really need to switch dr's asap. i don't like how she makes me feel like I'm stupid and overreacting.


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> I've been getting the period pains. They're so bad to where I have to stop what I'm doing or saying and wait it out. My dr just said that I'm overreacting, but that's how they were when they were actually period pains. I really really need to switch dr's asap. i don't like how she makes me feel like I'm stupid and overreacting.

Thats out of order for her to say that! I get no pains at all that are bad/worrying. My midwife is hard to chase up but theres about 10 doctors in the surgery that i can see if i ever want to. I used to get bad period pains too when i came off the pill but have never felt anything like that during pregnancy, i get pains but nothing that bothers me.


----------



## lb

holly2234 said:


> Thats out of order for her to say that! I get no pains at all that are bad/worrying. My midwife is hard to chase up but theres about 10 doctors in the surgery that i can see if i ever want to. I used to get bad period pains too when i came off the pill but have never felt anything like that during pregnancy, i get pains but nothing that bothers me.

I think I'm going to change to another dr at this practice. If that doesn't go well, then I'll just switch practices altogether.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah sounds like a good idea!


----------



## lauram_92

yeah i can be walking about, then get the period pains and just have to stop during what i am doing. it has been like shooting pains randomly and feels like bad pulling on my stomach muscles when i walk..
i felt him kick, it must have been my bladder or something because it felt weird and was really low down! phew. he had me worried.


----------



## holly2234

Glad hes ok :)


----------



## Sentiment

I'm not feeling alot of movement, just the random pokes, im so worried =[

maybe 3-5 movements a day


----------



## DazedConfused

Sentiment said:


> I'm not feeling alot of movement, just the random pokes, im so worried =[
> 
> maybe 3-5 movements a day

That's good that he/shes moving in there :)

Growth spurt and still places to hide means there is nothing to panic about.:kiss:


----------



## lauram_92

Sentiment said:


> I'm not feeling alot of movement, just the random pokes, im so worried =[
> 
> maybe 3-5 movements a day

you should be okay, i mean i wasn't feeling anything. i think he might have been kicking low or something, so i couldn't feel it. i was so worried.
still paranoid now, even though i felt him move again.


----------



## holly2234

I get days with very little/nothing. But its just because shes got somewhere to hide as i know she does it every couple of days then goes really active.


----------



## DazedConfused

Babies will be all up in your grill soon enough:thumbup:
Then less worries, or more. 

We should start a positivity thread!

Like yay! Everything is great with my baby today :rofl:


----------



## Marlarky

I just started feeling bubs higher up today finally he has been real low and now seems to be kicking up higher!


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Babies will be all up in your grill soon enough:thumbup:
> Then less worries, or more.
> 
> We should start a positivity thread!
> 
> Like yay! Everything is great with my baby today :rofl:

Definitely should! Though i expect it would be pretty empty :haha: Youre nearly 3rd tri Cree!


----------



## DazedConfused

Marlarky said:


> I just started feeling bubs higher up today finally he has been real low and now seems to be kicking up higher!

Oh I loved when that happened! You can sit and rest your hand there and feel them!

One post for my positivity thread 

Oh god I know! :dohh: 3rd Tri


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i started feeling her higher since 23+6. So only a few days but its so nice to feel more. It seems like when youre in 1st tri everyone wants to move on to 2nd as fast as possible but when it comes upto going into 3rd, everyone is really hesitant!


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh i just started feeling him up high today!! :) It makes me feel good that he is getting bigger! Im anxious to get to 3rd tri but then when I snoop around on the threads I freak out hhaha but likke all 2nd tri is newbies and im not quite 3rd tri so idk where i belong hahah


----------



## DazedConfused

I missed my 1st tri so I've been snooping round there haha!

I'm over second tri things though like first movements and gender scans :shrug:


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahhh exactly the whole "is this baby moving" "finally felt kicks" "20 weeks scan and its a....."

haha i am over all of that and now i feel like i am running in place!


----------



## Sentiment

Anyone feeling baby sliding against the front of your tummy?

it feels creepy


----------



## holly2234

I feel her do that sometimes and i get a square bump!

I also feel a bit odd in 2nd tri because weve done all of that stuff now but also feel not far enough for 3rd tri. Its all what to pack in hospital bags and having contractions!


----------



## DazedConfused

Ohh yeah.

And about once a week I get all traumatised about birth! Then try to think of it as empowering :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Ohh yeah.
> 
> And about once a week I get all traumatised about birth! Then try to think of it as empowering :dohh:

Just think of it as "If something must tear my bits it had better be something thats worth it!"

Are you planning on having any pain relief or anything?


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah.
> 
> And about once a week I get all traumatised about birth! Then try to think of it as empowering :dohh:
> 
> Just think of it as "If something must tear my bits it had better be something thats worth it!"
> 
> Are you planning on having any pain relief or anything?Click to expand...

Pain relief is not the plan. Not tearing is the plan! :rofl:
Home birth means no pain relief birth:nope:


----------



## holly2234

I dont plan to have any either and im going to hospital. The thought of it terrifies me because a lot of forms of pain relief mean losing control of feelings etc and i really dont want to feel that way. Also not keen on gas and air because people say it makes you feel drunk... I dont drink because i HATE that feeling! Id just be more uncomfortable if i had any pain relief. Just uncomfortable in a different way.


----------



## DazedConfused

Yeah I know what you mean.

having to lie in one position etc freaks me out a bit. So at home there is no temptation:thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

Yeah, The hospital im going to encourages active labour but pain relief is available if i want it. Which i dont! Im going to try not to be tempted even because i know ill regret it once i stop feeling in control and theres nothing i can do then until it wears off. I also want to go home the same day (privided LO and I are ok) and they wouldnt let me do that if id had an epidural or anything. Also women didnt have pain relief 50 years ago! Such a thing never occurred to them and they managed just fine. In the end we're designed to give birth so we can do it (obviously there are some exceptional circumstances with complications). I couldnt do a home birth though because im 30 mins away from hospital and thats on a good day! I couldnt relax in case anything went wrong. Im sounding negative here but good on you for doing it :) And i think i just wrote an essay without realising, sorry!


----------



## Fadesofblack

I think I'm not gonna have any pain relief either. I think I'll just wing it.


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> I think I'm not gonna have any pain relief either. I think I'll just wing it.

I think you might need more than i will :haha:


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm not gonna have any pain relief either. I think I'll just wing it.
> 
> I think you might need more than i will :haha:Click to expand...

Probably need a hearing aid after you're done shouting "you're never touching me again!"


----------



## holly2234

Ill try to be nice and quiet  You never know it might go 100% smoothly and quick and not TOO painful.


----------



## Fadesofblack

One can hope eh. :)

Now finish eating the piggy!


----------



## holly2234

You never know! I was born pretty speedy. Shot out so fast there wasnt even time to offer pain relief!


----------



## Fadesofblack

But Buttons you didn't finish the piggy!


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> But Buttons you didn't finish the piggy!

*finishes piggy* ty very much boots


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> You never know! I was born pretty speedy. Shot out so fast there wasnt even time to offer pain relief!

Ohh fast birth sounds so bad! Hyper tearage!

Yeah I think I'll be roughly 20 mins by car from hospital. Less in an ambulance. Hopefully it's not rush hour and I won't need it!


----------



## holly2234

I dont think she even got too many stitches with me. My brother on the other hand... They refused to tell her how many she'd had and she was in hospital for a week. Was out the same day with me.

Im sure you wont need the hospital though :) ill attempt to be in and out pretty fast! Mine doesnt mind letting people go whenever they want provided there is someone at home with them.


----------



## angellita75

Hiya everyone!!

Im 21, and 25+3 gone with number 2, due february the 18th!! No idea what the sex is, unlike my first i just knew she was a girl. Still with the dad of both, gone a bit crazy over everything, i have sooo much baby stuff its unbelievable, but now i have nothing left to buy until i know what it is wahhhhh!!! lol. thank god for xmas :D <-shoppaholic lol


----------



## holly2234

angellita75 said:


> Hiya everyone!!
> 
> Im 21, and 25+3 gone with number 2, due february the 18th!! No idea what the sex is, unlike my first i just knew she was a girl. Still with the dad of both, gone a bit crazy over everything, i have sooo much baby stuff its unbelievable, but now i have nothing left to buy until i know what it is wahhhhh!!! lol. thank god for xmas :D <-shoppaholic lol

Hey :) Ill add you to the list. Congrats on number two! How old is your little girl?


----------



## angellita75

shes 4, thats why i thought i may b able to get away with being on the teen moms forum haha, i was one only 2 years ago!! :D


----------



## holly2234

A lot of people on here are in their 20's too :)


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> I dont think she even got too many stitches with me. My brother on the other hand... They refused to tell her how many she'd had and she was in hospital for a week. Was out the same day with me.
> 
> Im sure you wont need the hospital though :) ill attempt to be in and out pretty fast! Mine doesnt mind letting people go whenever they want provided there is someone at home with them.

Like me. :)


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think she even got too many stitches with me. My brother on the other hand... They refused to tell her how many she'd had and she was in hospital for a week. Was out the same day with me.
> 
> Im sure you wont need the hospital though :) ill attempt to be in and out pretty fast! Mine doesnt mind letting people go whenever they want provided there is someone at home with them.
> 
> Like me. :)Click to expand...

Of course :)


----------



## lauram_92

when my mum was in labour with my brother (her first) the midwifes etc were saying 'oh, you don't need to push yet' etc to her, telling her if she wanted pain relief she had to wait, because if she had it now, she couldn't have it later. then they went on their break and came back and my brother was born!
then she had gas and air when she was in labour with me. sometimes the midwives can be real horrible, and never explain anything enough to you. for pain relief i would love to just take gas and air, i don't want the epidural in case it goes wrong.. 
i'm in the third trimester now, aaah. (well since like five days!) this pregnancy has gone by so fast :O


----------



## holly2234

Wow he was born fast! It has gone really fast for me too. I dont know what happened since like 12 weeks onwards


----------



## lauram_92

I remember thinking 'Oh my god, I am twelve weeks already!' (And I only found out when I was 7 weeks pregnant) Haha, then I was like 'Wow, twenty weeks. Half way there..' And now I have like twelve weeks left. I don't feel prepared at all, not ready for him to come out yet! Haha.


----------



## holly2234

I found out when i was 7 weeks too. I knew before but didnt test until i was sure. Now im due in just over 15 weeks. Im ready equipment wise. But i need my OH back first and to let him feel the baby kick and all that stuff we should have been able to do 6 weeks ago when it first started happening etc.


----------



## lauram_92

I had a weird feeling that I was, I had a lot of the symptoms but I was told by the doctors I would need extra help to get pregnant. Cause I live in a small village where everyone knows everything about each other I refused to buy a pregnancy test. So I waited till I visited my friend in the city to get one :)


----------



## lb

I found out I was pregnant at 6 weeks. I have all my milestones set out that I'm super excited to hit. All i have left are, double digits, 3rd tri, 32 weeks, full term, single digits, and then the big arrival!!


----------



## DazedConfused

I found out at 12 weeks.

Because I live by a code of total denial!

I don't have anything organised really. Good on you for being on to it!

Why is OH away? O_O


----------



## holly2234

I didnt test because i didnt want it to be a negative! Had a mmc in march and we were ttc and every month i wasnt pregnant i was miserable so i really didnt want it to happen again. I was 3 weeks late before i decided ok its not gonna say no!

Lauren weve only got 10 days until single digits! 

My OH is away because he's American and im English and we've both sort of lived between the two for the past year and now he's coming back to live in England permanently with me but we have to time it right so that his visitors visa doesnt run out before he can get the family visa (because he'll have a blood relative here) after the baby is born. Its all very complicated and expensive (thanks to our lawyer).


----------



## DazedConfused

Oh that's so tough!

God I thought living with OH was hard :rofl:


----------



## holly2234

Haha might be tough to live with them but its tougher without! Dont think we ever fully appreciate them until theyre gone either.


----------



## DazedConfused

OH and I were long distance for 10 days. Like RIGHT at the beginning, so I was pining.
I was talking to OH the other day about our first summer together and how we both worked part time and just frolicked around together ALL THE TIME. We both commented that we'd kill each other if we had to do that now.

I was thinking "Oh wow a year together and look how cute they still are!" :rofl: Now I get it. I'm sending OH away!

I commend your strength though, must be so tough on your own xxxxx


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> OH and I were long distance for 10 days. Like RIGHT at the beginning, so I was pining.
> I was talking to OH the other day about our first summer together and how we both worked part time and just frolicked around together ALL THE TIME. We both commented that we'd kill each other if we had to do that now.
> 
> I was thinking "Oh wow a year together and look how cute they still are!" :rofl: Now I get it. I'm sending OH away!
> 
> I commend your strength though, must be so tough on your own xxxxx

The worst part is when something nice happens like first kicks etc and theres nobody to share it with. Were always the same with each other when we are together though, never argue or anything. We have actually spent about equal time together as we have apart. It just involves plane journeys half way across the world. And i hate plane food!


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> DazedConfused said:
> 
> 
> OH and I were long distance for 10 days. Like RIGHT at the beginning, so I was pining.
> I was talking to OH the other day about our first summer together and how we both worked part time and just frolicked around together ALL THE TIME. We both commented that we'd kill each other if we had to do that now.
> 
> I was thinking "Oh wow a year together and look how cute they still are!" :rofl: Now I get it. I'm sending OH away!
> 
> I commend your strength though, must be so tough on your own xxxxx
> 
> The worst part is when something nice happens like first kicks etc and theres nobody to share it with. Were always the same with each other when we are together though, never argue or anything. We have actually spent about equal time together as we have apart. It just involves plane journeys half way across the world. And i hate plane food!Click to expand...

*Sigh* sounds so romantic!

I'm sending OH away, I've decided, no more household arguments! :rofl:
When is he back? Or did you say when already?:dohh:


----------



## holly2234

He's gonna be back end of november/early december. When the flights are relatively cheap! Nooo dont send him away! The second he goes youll want him back and it will be all my fault!


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> He's gonna be back end of november/early december. When the flights are relatively cheap! Nooo dont send him away! The second he goes youll want him back and it will be all my fault!

Gotta look after my girls.


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> He's gonna be back end of november/early december. When the flights are relatively cheap! Nooo dont send him away! The second he goes youll want him back and it will be all my fault!
> 
> Gotta look after my girls.Click to expand...

Sure do! Im waiting. I even got you food that you like already!


----------



## lauram_92

Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D

On the internet. He was friends with my ex. And he met my ex because he was friends with his ex! So complicated :p


----------



## bumpy_j

Due Feb the 4th! Did my maths all wrong didn't realise I was in my third trimester until yesterday and i'm over a week in aha. Anyone else already getting the rib aches and the back aches? I feel like i'm going to explode all the time.


----------



## holly2234

bumpy_j said:


> Due Feb the 4th! Did my maths all wrong didn't realise I was in my third trimester until yesterday and i'm over a week in aha. Anyone else already getting the rib aches and the back aches? I feel like i'm going to explode all the time.

Ill add you :) Do you know if youre having a boy or girl? Yeah ive got really bad back and hip ache but my ribs are fine still thankfully!


----------



## bumpy_j

I'm having a boy :) how about you> glad i'm not the only one aha


----------



## holly2234

bumpy_j said:


> I'm having a boy :) how about you> glad i'm not the only one aha

Ohh congrats! Does he have a name yet? Im having a girl


----------



## bumpy_j

Most likely to be a Joel. I really liked Noah and Jonah but my OH hates them, kinda got him to cave with a little Joely though. Congrats! Have you got a name for your girl?


----------



## holly2234

That was one of the names i wanted for a boy! Its lovely. Yeah ive got a name but its a secret until the birth :p


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> That was one of the names i wanted for a boy! Its lovely. Yeah ive got a name but its a secret until the birth :p

So is our little boy's name! :) I figured we told everyone the sex, let's keep the name quiet at least!!


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D
> 
> On the internet. He was friends with my ex. And he met my ex because he was friends with his ex! So complicated :pClick to expand...

And I met that ex on a forum.


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> That was one of the names i wanted for a boy! Its lovely. Yeah ive got a name but its a secret until the birth :p
> 
> So is our little boy's name! :) I figured we told everyone the sex, let's keep the name quiet at least!!Click to expand...

Yeah :) Its always nice when theres some sort of surprise at the birth


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D
> 
> On the internet. He was friends with my ex. And he met my ex because he was friends with his ex! So complicated :pClick to expand...
> 
> And I met that ex on a forum.Click to expand...

Wow and it seems slightly more simple these days :p


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D
> 
> On the internet. He was friends with my ex. And he met my ex because he was friends with his ex! So complicated :pClick to expand...
> 
> And I met that ex on a forum. Click to expand...
> 
> Wow and it seems slightly more simple these days :pClick to expand...

And I was on that forum cause I was having a fight with my ex.  How many ex's is that lol..


----------



## holly2234

Fadesofblack said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fadesofblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Well Holly, now you've interested me! :D How did you meet him? :D
> 
> On the internet. He was friends with my ex. And he met my ex because he was friends with his ex! So complicated :pClick to expand...
> 
> And I met that ex on a forum. Click to expand...
> 
> Wow and it seems slightly more simple these days :pClick to expand...
> 
> And I was on that forum cause I was having a fight with my ex.  How many ex's is that lol..Click to expand...

A lot! Only two were our ex's though. One each!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey guys! got my midwife appointment today. i think my midwife gives me the HIP form today aswell! which means i can get a few more baby things i need to get! yay! im already excited and dont know if midwife will give it me today aha. 25 weeks, nearly in 3rd tri OMG! im too excited today. cant wait to hear bubs heartbeat again, think i;m going to record it for my OH as he's not heard it yet, they didnt let us hear it on the scans, just sowed us, so thought it would be nice for him to finally hear! plus i got him up late for work so hes a bit grumpy so hopefully that should cheer him up! xxxx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> hey guys! got my midwife appointment today. i think my midwife gives me the HIP form today aswell! which means i can get a few more baby things i need to get! yay! im already excited and dont know if midwife will give it me today aha. 25 weeks, nearly in 3rd tri OMG! im too excited today. cant wait to hear bubs heartbeat again, think i;m going to record it for my OH as he's not heard it yet, they didnt let us hear it on the scans, just sowed us, so thought it would be nice for him to finally hear! plus i got him up late for work so hes a bit grumpy so hopefully that should cheer him up! xxxx

Ive got mine today too! Thanks for reminding me about the HIP form! Thats a nice idea about recording it :) To me it never felt real, even after seeing the scans until id heard the heartbeat.


----------



## lauram_92

when i first heard bub's heartbeat the midwife went and got my mum cause she works at the reception in the doctors, so it was pretty cool ;) i love hearing it, always destresses me!


----------



## holly2234

Aww thats lovely! My OH was there for the first time i heard it which was nice. And ive heard it a few times by myself when ive been getting checked at the doctors because of being too paranoid!


----------



## lauram_92

i am so paranoid too. when i first heard it she found it straight away, the second time it was a different person and she took ages. i was panicing.


----------



## holly2234

Same with mine. The midwife found it straight away. Then second time a female doctor did it and it took her forever! And i went in because of lack of movement. Third time a male doctor did it and he found it instantly!


----------



## lauram_92

i suppose it just depends on how they are lying and how used to finding it the midwife is.. my toes are so cold :(


----------



## holly2234

Aww its freezing here so must be even colder up there! Yeah i think it depends on experience.


----------



## lauram_92

i am so mad right now, my best friend has totally stabbed me in the back. grr. why do people feel the need to be so two faced? i just don't get it.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im so mad now! i went round to the centre to see the midwife because we can go anytime between 11 and 1 and i went at 12 and she had gone, which means i ave to wait an extra week to see my midwife. i really want a midwife who i get an appointment for to see, not to just drop in on the off chance she can see me within the 2 hour gap, i actually feel like crying. Do you think i should ring the midwife centre? and see if i can get a midwife to see me beforehand? xxx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> im so mad now! i went round to the centre to see the midwife because we can go anytime between 11 and 1 and i went at 12 and she had gone, which means i ave to wait an extra week to see my midwife. i really want a midwife who i get an appointment for to see, not to just drop in on the off chance she can see me within the 2 hour gap, i actually feel like crying. Do you think i should ring the midwife centre? and see if i can get a midwife to see me beforehand? xxx

Definitely ring them! You need the care and are entitled to it! Also is that a teen one or something? They send the younger mums to the surestart around my area but i refused to go so they had to send me to the doctors. If you say what you want they have to sort it because youre entitled to choose who provides your care. Try calling your doctors and tell them the situation and that you need appointments because youve been let down too many times.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

thanks, yeah i had to go to that one as i was 17 when i fell pregnant but now im 18 surely i can just go to the doctors like anyone else? its really annoyed me, as it was a cover midwife as my midwife is on holiday again, 2nd holiday during my pregnancy. My midwife is generally very good normally, i just haven't seen her since i was 16 weeks. xxx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> thanks, yeah i had to go to that one as i was 17 when i fell pregnant but now im 18 surely i can just go to the doctors like anyone else? its really annoyed me, as it was a cover midwife as my midwife is on holiday again, 2nd holiday during my pregnancy. My midwife is generally very good normally, i just haven't seen her since i was 16 weeks. xxx

Its a long time to wait without seeing anyone. I saw mine today for my 25 weeks appointment. Next one is at 28 weeks then again at 31 weeks.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i will see her again at 28 weeks but now i will pretty much see someone pretty much once a week until 28 weeks as, i probably wont see her until next Thursday, then the Thursday after is my gestational diabetes appointment, then the week after its my 28 week appointment. its just a pain because i have little worries like is it normal to get braxton hicks 5 times in a day at 25 weeks, and by the time i see he my pregnancy bain makes me forget everything i need to ask her, i should write things down really, but tbh i forget to do that, its crazy. how did your appointment go holly? xxx


----------



## lauram_92

i never know when my midwife appointments are. i had an appointment at twelve weeks, then fifteen i think and then twenty five. well that is it roughly because they always make them late so i have gone over how far along i was meant to be. but the whole midwife system changed and all the usual midwives became nurses and a new set of midwives came in..
i had one of them at my twenty week appointment and she ticked the weeks i would have another appointment, so i have a rough idea.. but i don't know if i am supposed to book the appointments myself, because the last time she phoned and asked me to make an appointment on the thursday.. i think i am supposed to go back at either twenty eight or twenty nine weeks but i am going away for a couple days so will have to reschedual it.


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> i will see her again at 28 weeks but now i will pretty much see someone pretty much once a week until 28 weeks as, i probably wont see her until next Thursday, then the Thursday after is my gestational diabetes appointment, then the week after its my 28 week appointment. its just a pain because i have little worries like is it normal to get braxton hicks 5 times in a day at 25 weeks, and by the time i see he my pregnancy bain makes me forget everything i need to ask her, i should write things down really, but tbh i forget to do that, its crazy. how did your appointment go holly? xxx

It went fine thanks. She didnt really do much but i took a list of things to ask her. It was all written under the note to remind myself to go to my appointment!


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> i never know when my midwife appointments are. i had an appointment at twelve weeks, then fifteen i think and then twenty five. well that is it roughly because they always make them late so i have gone over how far along i was meant to be. but the whole midwife system changed and all the usual midwives became nurses and a new set of midwives came in..
> i had one of them at my twenty week appointment and she ticked the weeks i would have another appointment, so i have a rough idea.. but i don't know if i am supposed to book the appointments myself, because the last time she phoned and asked me to make an appointment on the thursday.. i think i am supposed to go back at either twenty eight or twenty nine weeks but i am going away for a couple days so will have to reschedual it.

Its normally 12ish, 16, 25, 28, 31 etc. Mine have been anyway. 28 week one they give anti-d injections if you need them so its important to go if youre rhesus negative. At mine i have to book it myself. I always do it on the way out of my last appointment because the slots fill up quickly sometimes. Hope you have a good time wherever youre going :)


----------



## lauram_92

damn, i now have to book it myself. i didn't use to but with the midwives changing it is different. they aren't back in my village until like two weeks and then i am away for a few days. going to phone them up tomorrow and see what they can do. luckily i am rhesus positive so i don't need that injection!


----------



## holly2234

Thats good :) They normally do a blood test at 28 weeks too but that can wait until you see them again


----------



## Marlarky

lauram_92 said:


> damn, i now have to book it myself. i didn't use to but with the midwives changing it is different. they aren't back in my village until like two weeks and then i am away for a few days. going to phone them up tomorrow and see what they can do. luckily i am rhesus positive so i don't need that injection!

Im rhesus negative so i need the rhogam at 28 weeks =\
thankfully its just in the arm so i dont mind it, its just the fact that my hospital doesnt offer it anymore so i have to go pretty far for it :wacko:


----------



## holly2234

They dont offer it anymore?! How odd!


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh i know! they had to refer me to their sister hospital a few towns over. so weird lol


----------



## holly2234

Its doesnt take anyone special to give it! I dont know why theyd stop


----------



## Marlarky

I guess they didnt have enough rh-negative people! :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

it's so weird, i did higher human biology last year when i was at school and i learned about all the rhesus factor, etc. it just seems weird hearing it in everyday conversation.. well on here anyway. :)


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> it's so weird, i did higher human biology last year when i was at school and i learned about all the rhesus factor, etc. it just seems weird hearing it in everyday conversation.. well on here anyway. :)

Haha i suppose none of this comes up in every day conversation unless people are having babies


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah but it's like I understand why you need the injection and all that, when I would have had no idea because I hadn't heard of it apart from in Biology. My midwife never explained or said anything about it.


----------



## holly2234

My midwife didnt say much about it to me either but i think thats because i dont need it


----------



## lauram_92

Is anyone having baby showers or that?
I wish I lived in America so it was more common and I could.. :(


----------



## holly2234

Im not. Partly for the reason id have nobody to invite! Go for it if you want to. We dont have to be in America!


----------



## DazedConfused

Yep mines is November 28th. Trying to avoid Christmas stress for people.

About 40 or 50 people are coming I think. yay popularity! Lol

Also saw midwife today, they won't let me have a growth scan probably. Stupid traditionalist homebirth midwifes :nope:


----------



## holly2234

DazedConfused said:


> Yep mines is November 28th. Trying to avoid Christmas stress for people.
> 
> About 40 or 50 people are coming I think. yay popularity! Lol
> 
> Also saw midwife today, they won't let me have a growth scan probably. Stupid traditionalist homebirth midwifes :nope:

Ohh not long to wait! No growth scan for me either :(


----------



## joanneNbabyx

ive had my baby shower ages ago lol like week 21..so glad its over with, did not like mine at all..not enough family support :(.....but yeah go for it. you have nothing to lose, and presents for the baby to gain:)


----------



## lauram_92

i don't have time to plan a baby shower.. but where i live people just give each other presents after the baby is born.. just like clothes, not the big things like you get at baby showers


----------



## holly2234

Same with me really, close neighbours who know you tend to bring a gift of some sort when youre home with the baby and thats about it. People at work sometimes if you work very closely with them. Traditionally the grandmother (of the baby) buys the pram but in my case the grandmother, great grandmother and i all paid a bit for it.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey girls, i had a panic last night, thought my water was leaking so went to the hospital, where i was there three and a half hours, but it was pretty hectic up there last night apparently loads of women went into labour yesterday, but glad i went found out everything was fine and got to hear my little mans heartbeat, and his daddy got to hear it for the first time, plus the midwife there was brilliant, but all in all im so relieved everythings fine and my waters werent leaking, as its too early or him to come yet! xxxx


----------



## lauram_92

aw what a panic you must have been in! glad to hear it's all okay.

i never knew about the traditional grandmother buying the pram, i got mine free from this woman who is kinda old.. does that count? :D she is someone elses grandmother..


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> hey girls, i had a panic last night, thought my water was leaking so went to the hospital, where i was there three and a half hours, but it was pretty hectic up there last night apparently loads of women went into labour yesterday, but glad i went found out everything was fine and got to hear my little mans heartbeat, and his daddy got to hear it for the first time, plus the midwife there was brilliant, but all in all im so relieved everythings fine and my waters werent leaking, as its too early or him to come yet! xxxx

Im glad everything was ok! :)


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> aw what a panic you must have been in! glad to hear it's all okay.
> 
> i never knew about the traditional grandmother buying the pram, i got mine free from this woman who is kinda old.. does that count? :D she is someone elses grandmother..

Yeah we'll say that counts! :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

My mum also bought my pram, didnt know it was tradition though, she didnt do it for ym sisters xx


----------



## lb

Hmm... we don't have any tradition like that here. I bought my stroller from a friend that I graduated with. But my mom told me to put another one on my baby registry for the shower so that if I get another one, I can take it back to the store and use the money for something I need. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## holly2234

Probably not likely anyone would get it anyway really but worth a try!


----------



## DazedConfused

My parents are buying the pram, it's the sort of "done thing" my mums parents bought her pram and so on. But the other side of it is that Awhi's parents buy the cot. I managed to subtly mention this to her and she's going to get it! yay!

Also bid on Moses basket Link to Bassinet/ Moses basket

Cute?


----------



## holly2234

Aww thats lovely! Ive got a second hand cot but im gonna get a small rocking crib too for the first few months because ive not really got a lot of space at the moment to put the cot up. Should have moved by the time she needs the cot though :)


----------



## lb

I got a second-hand crib too, but my mommy is buying me a brand new bassinet.


----------



## lauram_92

I am getting a second hand moses basket, and gunna buy a new cot..

My mum is completely doing my head in, trying to make all my decisions and just going mad at everything I do. I told her yesterday I had an appointment with the bank in December, two days after I turn eighteen to get my new debit card (that you get when you turn eighteen).. And she was like 'Whats that?' and I said 'The one where you can have an overdraft and actually do direct debits.' (when money comes off your card automatically every month for a phone bill or whatever - I think anyway).. And she just went mad, 'Don't bother getting an overdraft, you've got to bring up a baby. I won't be paying your bills..' I mean when did I even say 'I am going to get a massive overdraft', it just comes with the card the overdraft and depending on your income depends on your overdraft. I think. :S
And before I took my money out of my savings account because there has been problems with getting me a card, they took my booklet away and said they were gunna send me a card.. Well a year later I have no card and I have asked four times so I think there might be an error with it so I took my money out to be safe. And my mum somehow got it and is 'looking after it' in her room.. Including my £500 and my £100 (that my dog gave me for christmas last year before he died (because my brothers xmas present was so much more expensive than mine)) I had £600. And I asked for £280 for my trip to Glasgow on Sunday with my friend, to just get away from here and she gave it to me. Then I asked for the rest, so I can keep it and keep track of what I have and she refused. She won't give it to me. I don't understand why? Whats the point in having the money when I forget I even have it? Grr.


----------



## holly2234

Ahh i hate the trouble with bank accounts changing. Ive got two and one is for savings and one is where my wages go that i spend. The savings one is gonna change too next month when im 18 and ive got to sort that out. And the other one i need to check can do direct debits because ive got to get a proper internet connection after im 18. So much trouble! Dont get why your mum wants to keep it all though. People never learn to manage money if they dont get to keep hold of it!

I got a second hand bouncing chair too for £3. Took it apart and washed it and it looks like new :) Decided to get a small swinging crib too for her because her cot doesnt fit in our room very well so gonna save that until she goes into her own room.


----------



## lauram_92

Bank accounts are no where near as much trouble as trying to apply for income support, good luck with that!

I don't see why she wants to keep it either, cause I just forget I have it. And it means that everything I want to buy has to go through her, thats probably why she is doing it. Nosey bitch. Haha.

I've not spoken to her today, just stayed in my room when she came home for lunch.

£3 is goooood! I'm like that too, if I get something second hand I take it all apart and clean it.

Also Holly, is that you and your OH in your picture? What do your tattoos say? (I have been wanting to ask for months, but I kept forgetting..)


----------



## holly2234

I see its gonna be a joy applying for that! I got loads of stuff second hand really. It all looks brand new when its been cleaned and washed :)

Yeah thats us! His says <holly3 and mine says <chad3 basically our names in hearts. He also has Larry underneath my name now (our son we lost in march). Ill get his name too but i got pregnant again so couldnt get it at the same time!


----------



## lauram_92

Aww thats so cute. I was totally trying to read them but couldn't make it out! How long have you's been together?
And I am sorry about your previous loss :(


----------



## holly2234

Around a year and a half ish. Known each other a year or two longer than that though but didnt get together for a while.


----------



## lauram_92

Aww cute. :) I am sooo bored. Ugh :( The only time I went out the house today was to see my Granny.


----------



## holly2234

Aww i hate being in all day! I got a free car seat today off freecycle. Turns out it also fits onto my pram! So my pram is now 3 way instead of 2 way!


----------



## lb

ooh! that sounds nifty!


----------



## lauram_92

Oh thats good it worked out like that. Whats freecycle though? I take it people recycle things they no longer want and give them away for free? I've never even heard of it..
Do you do anything like work or that? Sometimes I wish I had a job just so I would have a bit more of a life.. :(


----------



## holly2234

www.freecycle.org basically people offer things they no longer want and you can request things that you do want and people will reply if theyve got it. Its all free too. Only thing is you have to collect it from their houses.

Yeah i work for a catering agency and i get sent to places. But recently ive only been going to certain places because my boss doesnt tend to tell people im pregnant in advance and they want me to do things that arent appropriate so ive been pretty picky with jobs at the moment and not getting a lot of work.


----------



## lauram_92

Aw I see. Haha you have to go to peoples houses, I don't like the idea of that. Lol. I'd end up travelling hundreds of miles cause I live in the North of Scotland.. It sucks. :(

Atleast you have a job, something to do. I am dying of boredom.. Not long until I go to Glasgow.. :D going on Sunday!


----------



## Marlarky

lauram_92 said:


> Aw I see. Haha you have to go to peoples houses, I don't like the idea of that. Lol. I'd end up travelling hundreds of miles cause I live in the North of Scotland.. It sucks. :(
> 
> Atleast you have a job, something to do. I am dying of boredom.. Not long until I go to Glasgow.. :D going on Sunday!

I dont work either =\ I got fired when I told my boss's I was preggo @ 12 weeks!! But I cant file a lawsuit because OH works there and then HE will lose his job and I would rather have one of us working than neither of us. Especially since I have only 96 days left. ((Holy sh*t!))

Im so bored all the time too! I think that is why I started nesting so early. I started nesting the night after my 21 week scan. But now I have cleaned nearly everything already so I dont really know what to do. Im a little nervous to start my hospital bag already... idk if Im ready for that! :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Haha, I haven't even thought about the hospital bag tbh. My friend wanted to 'make up my labour bag' for my birthday which I am not keen on because I don't think it is the same as buying her a £28 iron.. :| Also she was saying what would be in it, and said clothes for the baby. But I want to buy and pick the first clothes he wears and comes home in, so I'm not keen on that idea.. 

I only have 77 days to go! It's actually mad. :) I am so excited but I don't feel like my pregnancy has dragged on like it should have :(


----------



## Marlarky

Me neither!! I feel like it is flying by and I am going to miss it so much once he is here. But at least I will have him in my arms. A lot of women miss being pregnant because of the attention they get, but I dont get any special attention besides not being allowed to life heavy items, so I wont be too upset anyway lol!

Yeahh I kep changing my mind on the Coming-home outfit. I have changed my my 3 diff. times now. But I have a little bit of time so Im not too worried about it. Idk where to start with my hospital bag!! I mean clothes, yes, for baby AND me. Breast pads. ummmmmm hahah thats all i dont really know what to pack lol


----------



## DazedConfused

Ohh hospital bags! What even goes in them? I should probably do one just in case :thumbup:

Had low movement yesterday. Freaked out a bit, but held off for 24 hours. Then when I woke up yesterday there was no movement I freaked out a bit. Had ice cold orange juice and lay down nothing. Rang midwife who said ice water and lie down. 2 TIINNYYYY movements so she came over (I love that woman!) and checked him and :dohh: he was moving an insane amount and probably has been the whole time as she could SEE him and I still couldn't feel him.

Overall she said he's perfect :kiss: and healthy as and :happydance:


----------



## holly2234

I dont know what to put in mine either! Low movements? What do you mean by that and is it bad?!


----------



## DazedConfused

Not physically low down movements! I meant he wasn't moving as much as usual, don;t panic!

It's normal to be kicked in the cervix/bladder :flower:


----------



## holly2234

Was gonna say i get kicked in the cervix all the time and its so weird! Thats a place i never imagined id get kicked...


----------



## DazedConfused

I was doubled over in pain at a bladder/pelvis kick O_O

MW said it's because baby didn't want me to go to the mall. Damn hippies


----------



## holly2234

Haha! You need to go sometimes! Actually i take that back, youd better go and build a mud hut for your midwife to deliver the baby in! Seems thats what she wants :haha:

When i get kicked down there it makes me jump. Its like shes kicked a nerve or something


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah I have had a few sharp pains low down from him kicking, they always give me a fright and one day I screamed. That was so embarressing.

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag or a coming home outfit.. Probably because I don't have much clothes for him. Haha.. (Need to get my money first) Ohh we should post some of the clothes or things we have for our LOs on here. I looove seeing them :)

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3927/tshirtvw.jpg

https://img152.imageshack.us/img152/5536/hatandgloves.jpg

Gosh I got confused. :) It kept uploading the same picture twice.


----------



## holly2234

Aww theyre so cute! Ill have to take some pictures of the stuff ive got. Ive got a photo of the cardigans my mum knits but thats only cause theyre in the selling section. She wants to knit but ive got loads for my little girl and she doesnt wanna stop :p ill see if i can upload the picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1088.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DazedConfused

I love these threads! you guys have such gorgeous stuff!!

All our stuff is at mums :) 

Gimmie moree!


----------



## holly2234

My prams at my grandmas and i wish it was here! But ive got nowhere to put it


----------



## lauram_92

I'll try upload some more stuff just now, it is so confusing. :( I am waiting on the midwife.. She should be here soon.. Uhh, it won't let me upload anything but these shoes cause the image is too big :( I'll take photos on my phone, not my camera from now on..
Holly - what site do you use?

https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2332/shoesn.th.jpg


----------



## holly2234

Aww theyre so cute! I dont use any site! I just upload off my camera and click the little paper clip thing to attach them. It just works! Ive heard people mention tinypic though


----------



## Fadesofblack

Photobucket!


----------



## lauram_92

When I looked at photobucket it wanted me to make an account. I couldn't be bothered :) The midwife just left. She was a crazy little lady.


----------



## holly2234

My midwife is crazy too!


----------



## lauram_92

I said 'Will I get anymore scans?'

She said 'No, not unless there is a problem.. Such as measuring big or less movements.'

I said 'Aw, I love getting scans..'

She said 'Well if you come to me or Claire and say you are not feeling much movements and think you're measuring big; time it for about 34-36 weeks and you might get a scan. Don't go to Brenda though, she is the boss.'

I was like yeees :D Then she said something that sounded an awful like she has been stealing peoples blood..


----------



## holly2234

Haha thats good of her to say. Ughh i hate blood tests, did you have to have one this time?


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah, it was like the first lot when they fill up a couple of pots but use the same needle.. However it has never once worked for me and they always have to stab me a few times because they have a problem with the needles. Makes me feel so sick. My hands were sweating..

Also she told me to clench my fist? I swear you are meant to relax, it hurt a lot getting it done..


----------



## holly2234

For blood youre meant to clench it to make the vain pop up. Injections youre meant to relax so the muscle doesnt get in the way and hurt. I never had the first ones. I really hate them. I might get the next ones done though. Depends how strongly she recommends them! She wont try more than twice either. Said to me that she wont do anything she wont have done to herself. So she asks you to come back a week later if she cant get it.


----------



## lauram_92

Is that right? Hmm.. It hurt a lot when she was doing it this time. I think it is for the blood glucose level which will tell you whether you have diabeties or not.. I wasn't told not to eat or anything, she didn't prepare me well enough or tell me what they were for.. She asked WHILE SHE WAS TAKING MY BLOOD when the last time I ate was and said 'please let it be a few hours ago', and I automatically thought 'Yeah I had my lunch at one, it's not half three'.. But I just realised I ate a banana and a pancake just before she came in.. Ha, oh oh. If it comes out I have severly high sugar I'll ask to get it retaken..

I just took off my plasters, they were like extremely well stuck on. It was like ripping my skin off.. :(


----------



## holly2234

Wow she didnt prepare you very well! If you push hard on the spot where shes taken the blood from right after with cotton wool it stops it bruising too. My midwife told me these ones will just be a general blood count. But ive got an appointment 3 weeks after so ill find out at the next one and if im not sure ill wait until the next one to get them done.


----------



## Marlarky

I hate blood getting taken now. I used to love it but they poked me at every appt for like 3 appts in a row! the first one to see my iron the second to see if my iron changed the 3rd one for the glucose challenge. This time I was an idiot and asked them to do it in my left arm because they always do it in the right one and I bruised up crazy. I never bruise in my right arm. Taught me a lesson. I always try to "help them out" when they are sticking the needle in. I make a fist so they can find the vein easier, then when they have it in I unclench my fist to help the blood flow faster.


----------



## lauram_92

I just kept my fist clenched the whole time? She never told me to unclench it, I hate hearing the blood as well, yuuuck. 

I look so weird, I have like fake tan on and there is a circle from where it is missing on my arm, thanks to the plaster.. :(


----------



## holly2234

Ughhhh just the thought of it makes me cringe!


----------



## lauram_92

I had one midwife do it and it didn't hurt, it was like a tiny prick. But the others have really hurt me :( There must be a way to do it without hurting people!!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i think people have different experience or techniques. Ive had loads of horrible ones and a few that have been ok. My flu jab on wednesday hurt and so did my mums, done by the same nurse. Theyre still swollen now. My grandma had one and she said she never felt it and its not got a mark or anything. She had hers done in a different doctors by a different nurse though.


----------



## ReRe

Am due 25th with a lil boy :)
xx


----------



## DazedConfused

ReRe said:


> Am due 25th with a lil boy :)
> xx

Thank god for that! No more graphic descriptions of blood tests please :sick:


----------



## holly2234

Have added you ReRe! 

Cree im sorry! Made me cringe too thinking about it :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

In other news! 29 weeks today. Ugh screw you rapid weight gain!


----------



## holly2234

Yay! You only have 77 days to go. Ive outgrown a pair of my maternity jeans! They were the expensive ones i treated myself to as well. My hips dont fit in them anymore. My other pair is still fine though!


----------



## Marlarky

27 weeks today :) Hello 3rd trimester :)

Hello returned morning sickness already :(


----------



## DazedConfused

Boo to morning sickness and not fitting jeans anymore!

Mum said I should get a size bigger when I bought maternity jeans and thank god.

I also bought a size too big sweat pants which I now have a MUFFIN TOP over! My friend was like "Oh yeah my old jeans from when I was really thin don't fit anymore now" Excuse me? You don't fit your thin pants! My FAT PANTS are too small.

And happy 3rd tri :happydance: not long now :hugs:


----------



## holly2234

Thanks, its gone so fast!

I got all my maternity clothes in my usual size and its just this one pair that doesnt fit for some reason! Theyre not stretchy like the rest though. I keep getting my bump stuck when i open the fridge door! Theres no space to step back because the side of the sinks behind it so i kind of have to squeeze it past! I think its probably a hint that i should stop going in there :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> Thanks, its gone so fast!
> 
> I got all my maternity clothes in my usual size and its just this one pair that doesnt fit for some reason! Theyre not stretchy like the rest though. I keep getting my bump stuck when i open the fridge door! Theres no space to step back because the side of the sinks behind it so i kind of have to squeeze it past! I think its probably a hint that i should stop going in there :haha:

:rofl: I just sent my neighbor to buy me chocolate (I've been eating a king sized bar every day: PS SEND GALAXY)


----------



## Marlarky

omg i want chocolate now :grr:


----------



## holly2234

Omg i love galaxy! Dove for the US people! Yorkies are great though too. Im going to make a steamed chocolate pudding tomorrow when ive got the ingredients :D


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Omg i love galaxy! Dove for the US people! Yorkies are great though too. Im going to make a steamed chocolate pudding tomorrow when ive got the ingredients :D

:grr:

I want chocolate so bad its ridiculous but its pouring here and my car is in the shop =\

damn cravings!!!


----------



## holly2234

Aww that must be hell! Ive always got a permanent supply because i was a chocoholic before i was pregnant :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

30 weeks on friday wahoo :) and hopefully my final scan that day to check the babies growing ok. i wish greggs did nighttime deliveries so badly i am craving at least three cheese and onions :(


----------



## holly2234

Ohh caramel donuts from Greggs! They dont do them in certain areas for some reason. And mine is one of them! I have to go miles for one of those damn things


----------



## bumpy_j

i've never seen one in greggs :( i don't think.... they sound aamaazing. oh my god yum yums only 50p i want them with some milk now !


----------



## holly2234

Theyre not even round donuts. Theyre more like iced buns but they have caramel on top. This is a really bad time of night for us all to get insane cravings :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

Don't talk about fudge doughnuts! with custard in the middle! Oh god I'm moving back to Scotland!


----------



## lb

now ya'll have me in the mood for crullers :))
alas, all i have is panko shrimp and dr pepper :D


----------



## bumpy_j

i used to be kinda naughty when i was 16 and get krispy kremes at tesco after college but use the self service tills and put it through as an own brand donut so i always ended up getting 4 for about 50p. too scared to do that now aha but was such a good system while it lasted, would kill for a couple now :( mac and cheese tonight though i'm actually so excited about it ahaha FOOD MAKES ME SO HAPPY :)


----------



## holly2234

I had this amazing fudge cake earlier. It was slightly warmed as well. Could just eat another slice...


----------



## DazedConfused

Oh the food. It's all we have! Can't drink, can't smoke, can't stay up past ten, can't wear pants, eat some cake! 

Felt some cool stuff last night baby moving around and I could feel 2 individual feet! and this morning I could feel him rolling around and sticking his butt out :cloud9:


----------



## holly2234

Oh wow, must be amazing to feel that. Every time i come to this thread at the moment i get hungry!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i can see LO moving all the time now, when i lie on my left side he likes to wedge his feet in my right side, and when i talk to him he kicks me lol, it feels like he's answering me lol, silly i know but i like to think its his way of talking back, has anyone else been feeling a little flued up, i have had no energy at all today, and my eyes ache and have a sore throat and stuffy nose. Good night sleeps in order tonight i think. hows everyone been lately? xxx


----------



## holly2234

Aww i hope you feel better soon! I had the flu jab so hopefully wont get it. Ive been all good thankyou :) How are you apart from the fluey feeling?


----------



## Marlarky

:grr: :grr:

Imm staying away for a couple days you guys make me too hungry!!

Ill come back when my car is fixed and I can go buy donuts :haha:


----------



## holly2234

You dont need a car for sugary treats! :p I dont have one at all and ive got some to almost last me through the night. Chocolate bars and some cakes with some lovely icing... Omg i think id better stay away from my own posts too :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> You dont need a car for sugary treats! :p I dont have one at all and ive got some to almost last me through the night. Chocolate bars and some cakes with some lovely icing... Omg i think id better stay away from my own posts too :haha:

So when's the glucose test? lol


----------



## holly2234

Its not! Ive not been offered one. Im just about to eat my nightly bowl of fruit, im not THAT bad :haha:


----------



## DazedConfused

Isn't it mandatory for you? Everyone has to do the 1 hour test here at least :dohh:


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh here too its required!! It wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be at least I actually liked the drink they gave me at my hospital. It was orange hahah


----------



## holly2234

Nothings mandatory. I can say no to whatever i want. Apart from giving birth... I kind of have to do that one. I wouldnt say no to it, its just that ive not been offered it! How many weeks were you when you had it?


----------



## DazedConfused

I was 27+6 but I was pretty late. I think it's between 26 and 29 weeks or so


----------



## holly2234

Hmm my next appointments not until 29 weeks. But ill be 28+5 so ill ask her then. Shes on holiday this week. Theyre always on holiday when youve got something to ask them!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im feeling good thanks, really enjoying being pregnant now, ive got my diabetes test tomorrow, i have to have it as my mums got diabetes, and my sisters first was 10lb 10 and a very big baby for her kinda thing, she didnt have the test and they think she had gestational diabetes with her first so.. im so nervous, even been to the library to borrow a good book to read during my 2 hour wait! only 1 hour and a half before i can only drink water, at least it will be over and done with. xxx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> im feeling good thanks, really enjoying being pregnant now, ive got my diabetes test tomorrow, i have to have it as my mums got diabetes, and my sisters first was 10lb 10 and a very big baby for her kinda thing, she didnt have the test and they think she had gestational diabetes with her first so.. im so nervous, even been to the library to borrow a good book to read during my 2 hour wait! only 1 hour and a half before i can only drink water, at least it will be over and done with. xxx

I hope it goes well! Do they not test routinely then? Just if any family have had it or youre at risk?


----------



## DazedConfused

I had the 2 hour test, went surprisingly quickly. And after that drink I honestly just wanted to sleep haha!

The one hour one is usual and everyone does it. The 2 hour one is if you're at risk. my gran had it all 3 times, my mum had it with me but I don't! How the hell!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

holly2234 said:


> SarahhhLouise said:
> 
> 
> im feeling good thanks, really enjoying being pregnant now, ive got my diabetes test tomorrow, i have to have it as my mums got diabetes, and my sisters first was 10lb 10 and a very big baby for her kinda thing, she didnt have the test and they think she had gestational diabetes with her first so.. im so nervous, even been to the library to borrow a good book to read during my 2 hour wait! only 1 hour and a half before i can only drink water, at least it will be over and done with. xxx
> 
> I hope it goes well! Do they not test routinely then? Just if any family have had it or youre at risk?Click to expand...

 im honestly not sure hun, i dont think they do here in uk no, just if your more at risk or you ask for it hun or if they have reason to believe you'll have it ie sugar in your urine i think xx

down to just water now, its not as bad as i was expecting usually water makes me throw up, but its been okay so far xx


----------



## holly2234

Glad youve been ok :) Yeah she asked me all questions and stuff and i assume from my answers she thinks i dont need it. Ill ask anyway at my next appointment and see what she says


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah, your midwife will decide if you need one and would have let you know, my midwife decided at my booking appointment, but thats because of family history i think. but ive got an early morning tomorrow, so im quite glad i dont feel so drained today. xxx


----------



## holly2234

Yeah thats probably why ive not been offered it. Nobody in my family has had it or has been suspected to of had it.

I just put my christmas tree up. Earliest EVER! I dont know whats got into me...


----------



## Sentiment

Sorry I disapeared, lots of preparing.

anyone feeling hiccups, I feel rythmic kicks, but only like 3 or 4 in a row then it stops.


----------



## Marlarky

Holly, i put my tree up last night!! :happydance:

Usually I wait until Thanksgiving dinner is cooking but I put it up early :blush:

I am trying to hold off on decorating it though hahah hopefully i can hold out tonight


----------



## holly2234

Well... I decorated mine too :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1114.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## holly2234

Sentiment said:


> Sorry I disapeared, lots of preparing.
> 
> anyone feeling hiccups, I feel rythmic kicks, but only like 3 or 4 in a row then it stops.

Good to see you back :)

Ive not felt anything i could describe as hiccups. I do feel rhythmic kicks for about 5 or so minutes then it stops so maybe i do after all! No idea though.


----------



## DazedConfused

I feel hiccups, he spends most of his time right now trying to get comfy by rubbing his butt into things :rofl:


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Well... I decorated mine too :haha:

Aww cute! Now u just need a treeskirt!!


----------



## holly2234

Whats that?! Im lost :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

lol!! its the big cloth circle that goes around the tree legs.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.thestyleinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/williams-sonoma-cutwork-tree-skirt.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.thestyleinsider.com/kgw/2008/12/make-the-house-jolly-with-some-striking-decor-upgrades&usg=__x5Jla4D7dGq7TfXC20L0WiPGOYU=&h=282&w=285&sz=22&hl=en&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=PT9QeGIF7YLjwM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=115&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtree%2Bskirt%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1R2ACEW_en%26biw%3D1345%26bih%3D527%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C396&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=112&vpy=193&dur=32&hovh=223&hovw=226&tx=103&ty=139&ei=YcLtTPvAJMjNnAe1lL3iCg&oei=TcLtTJ6wIYG6ngeeiZiQCg&esq=6&page=2&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:15&biw=1345&bih=527


----------



## holly2234

Ive never seen anyone have one of those here! I wouldnt have a clue where to buy one!


----------



## Marlarky

Oh wow really?? So you just put the presents around the legs then??

Ummm.. do u guys have like walmart or target? kmart? (department stores that have like everything)
even sometimes home improvement stores have them!!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah we have similar. I lived in the US for a while so i know all those shops :) Yeah we generally just ignore the legs or put presents around them. The tree is there to cover up the plug socket on the wall so the legs are probably an improvement :p


----------



## Marlarky

Oh I see i see. yeahh i feel likke they look naked without skirts but once you get all the presents you dont see the legs anyway. But Idk when Im going to have enough presents to cover them. They arent usually expensive if you ever tend to find one out by you!\

Where did u live in the US??
I want to go to Europe sooo bad hahah youre lucky to have gone out of the country at such a young age already!


----------



## holly2234

Im originally from England. I lived in upstate NY for a while with my OH as thats where he's from.

Will just have to wrap empty cardboard boxes in paper under the tree! I dont like too much clutter for long though because my living rooms really small. I was sitting in the chair when i took it on the opposite side of the room :p


----------



## Marlarky

Ohh I havent been to New york yet!! Its on my list though. There, canada, and boston are my next places to go. 

My tree is set up between my living room and kitchen (They are connected) so I know what u mean about the clutter and the small space!!


----------



## lauram_92

i can not believe your trees are up, you's are mad. i usually wait until my birthday (12th of december) to put it up..

although one of my friends have had it up for a few weeks.. :O


----------



## holly2234

I usually wait until my birthday (9th December) to do it! I dont know whats got into me this year. Im going to make cupcakes later... Think ive gone mad...


----------



## lauram_92

oh wow, your birthday is so close to mine :D how crap is it being so close to christmas though? it is snowing where you are?


----------



## holly2234

Yeah everyone always forgets my birthday :haha: No snow here :) Its cold but not snowy yet. It was forecast for today and tomorrow here. But i dont think we'll see it until the weekend.


----------



## lauram_92

_I also said I would add more pictures of baby stuff, so here is some. 
There is a pramsuit, shoes that I am in love with and a vest and a bib, that are both from multipacks._


----------



## lauram_92

It's snowing where I live. But not really settling on the ground..


----------



## holly2234

Aww so cute! Ive not taken any more pictures of her stuff recently. Will have to :)


----------



## lauram_92

I just took pictures this morning specially to put on here, haha. Cause I got the shoes when I was in Glasgow and was putting them away so thought I would take a few pics..

There is so much more nice stuff for girls than boys :(


----------



## holly2234

Theres so much nice stuff for both i think! But only being able to buy one sort makes you think theres more for the other :p


----------



## lauram_92

I was in Primark the other day, woo. And there was like three times as much stuff for girls. I love the dresses.. But boys have cute shirts.. All my friends have boys so I never get to buy for girls :(


----------



## holly2234

Aww, ive not looked at the girls stuff yet in primark. I bought some white vests before i found out the sex but didnt really look at the rest. Gonna have to go have a look :) Asda have some really cute boys stuff, have you been in there?


----------



## lauram_92

Nope. I don't have any Asdas near me. I would need to travel past the nearest city for it = over two hours.. But there is a tescos an hour North from me, and an hour and a half South.. But I don't drive so.. Sucks. :(


----------



## holly2234

They do it all online too :)


----------



## lauram_92

Do they? I don't know if they will deliver though, Tescos don't deliver to me and they are closer than Asda.. I wish I lived nearer a city :(


----------



## holly2234

I think asda mail the clothes and stuff if theyre small unless youre really close. Maybe worth a look :) How far out from the city do you live?


----------



## Sentiment

sorry for all the questions, for counting the kicks, do you only count the harder kicks, or is the swishing considered something you count

Just feels like constant gentle nudges, but I dont know if that is counted :cry:


----------



## holly2234

Any movements however small or big count :) Dont worry!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

had my test done today, wasnt that bad, the glucose made me heave but the time went pretty fast tbf and i had a nice dinner brought for me after by my OH's mum, she works at the hospital so at least i had someone i could go to after. but its nice to be able to drink juice again. My little man is very active again today i can see his little fett now when he kicks me up the top part of my bump. xxx


----------



## DazedConfused

Sentiment said:


> sorry for all the questions, for counting the kicks, do you only count the harder kicks, or is the swishing considered something you count
> 
> Just feels like constant gentle nudges, but I dont know if that is counted :cry:

Yup count everything.


Awhh you can see feet! that's so cute!

Antenatal tomorrow

PS so jealous of your baby clothes buying options. I hate NZ >_>


----------



## lauram_92

Holly - I live 68 miles away from the nearest city.. But there are towns closer by, but they don't have as much of a selection and usually are more expensive..

I don't do movement counting, I asked my midwife about it and she said you only really need to do it if you are concerned.. I would have no idea what to count!


----------



## holly2234

Wow a long way! I dont count anything i just make sure ive felt her a few times. Shes usually active about 12-1pm and 12-1am so if im asleep for either of those times i dont feel her until later on.


----------



## lauram_92

My baby used to always kick at eleven, it was the time I first felt him kick.. And then the clocks went back so it is now ten.. I wonder if it means he will be awake every night at ten? Will be interesting to see. During the day he seems to kick whenever..


----------



## holly2234

Yeah itll be really interesting when theyre all born. Mine never had anything regular until the past 2-3 weeks. I dont feel hardly anything through the day. Just the odd kick and thats it.


----------



## Marlarky

My little guy is super active in the morning when I wake up, after dinner and when I am trying to sleep!! Hahaha hes mostly a nighttime/early morning baby so Im hoping that doesnt stick after hes born! :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Haha i get 12 hours of nothing during the night. Unless i get more and it just doesnt wake me, im not sure. Then she's usually quiet the whole day unless its about dinner time!


----------



## Marlarky

Aw youre lucky then lol! I get woke up like 3 times a week to him dancing on my bladder and giving me the urge to pee like right then and there!! :haha:

Yeahh this baby has night and day confused. I wonder if there is a way to work on that while he is still in the womb?


----------



## holly2234

I doubt it :p Theyll get to know on the outside!


----------



## lauram_92

Do you know what I was wondering, where do you put the baby for a day time nap?

They aren't supposed to be in the car seat for long because it can cause a curved spine. Prams don't seem very comfy, especially when they are sitting up in them. You could put them in the cot/moses basket but they wouldn't differentiate from night and day as well..


----------



## holly2234

Im not sure tbh. Ive got a flat pram that detaches and turns into a moses basket so ill probably use that sometimes. Ive also got one of those little bouncing chairs so in there too maybe?


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah my pram detaches as a sort of moses basket too, so I suppose the baby might differentiate between that and the actual moses basket? You could just leave them wherever they fall asleep, like if it was on the bouncu chair or whatever; but what if they fell asleep on you and you had stuff to do? Where do you put them?

A lot of my friends push the pram to get the baby to sleep. I hope I don't end up having to do that cause it can be really time consuming!


----------



## holly2234

If that happens i think id just put her in the pram top or something. Im not sure it matters too early on though because they should sleep a lot in the early days


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah, they will probably just sleep anywhere. I am starting to get excited to meet him..

What do you think your babies will look like? :)


----------



## holly2234

Curly brown hair! OH and i both have dark hair but mines really straight and his is curly. And brown eyes. He has brown eyes and mine are blue. Hopefully his slightly darker skin too :) What do you think yours will look like?


----------



## lb

Kayla is going to have the sraightest brown hair with big eyes and ears that stick way out! You can already kind of see in my 3D scan photos. But OH and I have a lot of the same features. I hope she has his blue eyes instead of my boring brown eyes!


----------



## holly2234

Aww she'll be so cute :) I love dark eyes, everyone on my side of the family has blue eyes!


----------



## lauram_92

Well I was blonde when I was younger with blue/green eyes. The father (who is nothing to do with baby) has brown hair and brown eyes.. So pretty much opposites..

I totally want a little brown haired and brown eyed little boy; but I don't want him to look like his dad.. :\


----------



## holly2234

He'll be gorgeous whether he looks like his dad or not! Looks like we're all hoping for brown haired babies so far :)


----------



## Marlarky

Aww i want my baby to have blue or green eyes! OH's whole family has brown and my whole family either has blue or hazel/green. I want him to have sandy blondfe hair like me, too but I have a feeling it will be black/dark brown like his father's.

Either way hes my little butterbean <3 Hahha i love him so much already its crazy.
I used to be such a tomboy a few years ago, I NEVER thought I would get these sentimental emotions of a mother lol awww :)


----------



## holly2234

Im just hoping my little girl will want to play lego with me :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think my LO will have darker blonde hair as I am naturally blonde same with all the women in my family but OH has brown. So we'll see! Also with green eyes OH and I both have green eyes same as our families :)


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Im just hoping my little girl will want to play lego with me :haha:

Hhahah i lovedddd legos when i was little!!!

Im excited for the trains and planes with my little boy haha


----------



## holly2234

Haha it looks like the toys are all for us and not the babies!


----------



## Marlarky

Hahahah yeah definitely! I was telling my mom about how the lines for toys this black Friday were ridiculous and thank God I dont have to be in them until next year! And my mom basically said that I will be pushing people down becuase IM the one who is excited to play with the toys :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Haha thats probably true!


----------



## Marlarky

Hahah yeahh our son will only be 9 months old and I am going to be buying toys for like 3+ and trying to play with him and he wont know what to do. My husband already knows this :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Chad will play lego with me if the baby wont!


----------



## Marlarky

Hahah goood!!!! :D


----------



## Fadesofblack

holly2234 said:


> Chad will play lego with me if the baby wont!

:O I just got orders.


----------



## ashmj92

Feb 25th =] with a little baby girl!


----------



## Marlarky

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

ASHLEYS JOINING US!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## holly2234

ashmj92 said:


> Feb 25th =] with a little baby girl!

Congrats! Ill add you. I wonder when all us due on 25th will pop?! Theres quite a few now :)


----------



## ashmj92

Marlarky said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> ASHLEYS JOINING US!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


hehhehe =] i havent been on in SO long. ive tried on my iphone but the picture just sucks!!!! plus now im finallllyy in 3rd ti :happydance:


----------



## Sentiment

^ welcome =]

I started with cramping a few days ago, and I'm having some intense braxton hicks right now (or I think that's what it is). It's like someone is pulling my stomach into my back, and my stomach is constantly sore =[

started black friday


----------



## Marlarky

Sentiment said:


> ^ welcome =]
> 
> I started with cramping a few days ago, and I'm having some intense braxton hicks right now (or I think that's what it is). It's like someone is pulling my stomach into my back, and my stomach is constantly sore =[
> 
> started black friday

This is how I feel too!!! but its like someone is stretching my stomach out and my back in =\ It gets quite painful sometimes


----------



## holly2234

I feel the same! Was starting to worry but i guess it must be normal if we're all getting it


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> I feel the same! Was starting to worry but i guess it must be normal if we're all getting it

Yeah Im sure its just our bodies reacting to the growth!!

Have you ever like really read up on BH?? its so amazing what our bodies really know!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah ive read about it. I did that when i first started feeling them and wanted to know if it really was those!


----------



## lb

Oh, i just ask around because the book never seems to explain everything well enough.


----------



## Marlarky

your doctor goes off of a book


----------



## holly2234

My midwife would have lost the book by now if she had one! She remembers what shes got to say or knows it from experience usually


----------



## ashmj92

Marlarky said:


> your doctor goes off of a book

Definitely! Even web sites! Some are even written by drs them selves! Or even personal experiance that many people can relate too.


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> My midwife would have lost the book by now if she had one! She remembers what shes got to say or knows it from experience usually

:rofl: 

My doc would have had to go back to the last room he was in and backtrack!!


----------



## DazedConfused

Stupid question... what's Black Friday?:dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Its the day after thanksgiving in America when they all go shopping and push and shove each other because theres a sale on!

Marlarky my midwife doesnt use books at all! They work a bit different to doctors and they dont use so much intervention.


----------



## lauram_92

my midwife just didn't know much when i asked her. i asked where i could hand in my voucher for free vitamins, she had no idea.. haha. some of them i think explain everything in such detail you are like woah, didn't need to know all that. but for others i feel like i am guessing everything..

i am looking out for my baby having hiccups. i feel him move in like a pulse sort of way, but it is faint? i thought it would be quite obvious and jerky if he had hiccups? i have had this like three times now..


----------



## holly2234

Ohh it took me ages to get my vitamins last time too! They do them at one of the sexual health clinics near me. I went around every place i could think of to get them.

Whenever i heard about people saying their baby had hiccups i assumed its obvious. But i dont think it is!


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have a sexual health clinic near me, I don't even know where the closest one is.. :| it's so annoying, you think the midwifes would actually be able to help you with what you are entitled for rather than leaving it all up to you.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i know, its insane. Have you tried at your doctors surgery? Or surestart?


----------



## lauram_92

Sure start? :S I know thats the name of one of the grants, but how do you mean sure start? Well my mum is a doctors receptionist, so she would be the one giving out the vitamins and she has never heard of it :(

anddd, an off topic question.. but do you's have facebooook?


----------



## holly2234

Surestart is where you normally take the baby to be weighed and for check ups etc after the birth. Do they not have them there? Theres midwives at mine too.

Yeah i do have it. Ill PM you the link :)


----------



## lauram_92

Nope, I have no Sure Start. Jeez, what a crap hole I live in eh? It's snowing just now :flower: better stop by the time it gets to February cause the hospital is two hours away..

What all baby stuff does everyone have? I have the pram at someone elses, and a couple of bits of clothes. But nothing big..


----------



## holly2234

Ive got a pram at my grandmas. A car seat that i got free off someone and a cot that i got from a charity shop but theres nowhere to put it! So im gonna get one of those small swinging cribs :) Got some basic clothes and a few outfits but not a whole lot.


----------



## lauram_92

Here is some of the clothes I got the other day when I was shopping. Yays. :flower: :baby:

Also I don't really know what size of clothes to get? I had a newborn vest and a 0-3 month vest that were the same size? So... Plus if I have a big baby which I think I will he won't fit newborn for long. And they are so expensiveeee.


----------



## holly2234

Aww so cute! I love the stripy one! I have all 0-3 apart from 5 vests and 3 sleep suits and one outfit. I didnt really see much point in too much small stuff.


----------



## lauram_92

you get some really cute unisex stuff, rather than just all pale blues that you get in the boy section, so most of that is unisex. i love the giraffe one :D i think if you click on them you can see them better, cause they come up bigger.


----------



## holly2234

Ive got mostly unisex in the basics too :) Ill have to take some pictures. The outfits ive got mostly girls though.


----------



## lauram_92

Yeaaaah, take pictures. It is like only me who uploads pictures :( Hahah.

Here is some of the snow. I am not the best at taking pictures and I am too lazy to try and get better ones :)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh wow loads more than here! Ill get some pictures later. Now my brother sent me a text to tell me virgin media isnt coming until tomorrow between 1 and 3!


----------



## lauram_92

I'll take a picture from the upstairs or something when I can be bothered moving.. :D
Is it sad that we are speaking on facebook chat and on here? :)


----------



## holly2234

Haha its conversations about two different topics at once! It would get confusing all in one place


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey girlies! hows everyone enjoying the snow? (if you've all had some) i love the snow but hate how cold it is atm! and the ice when i'm walking to college im so scared im going to slip over that ive began walking so slow that even the oldies overtake me haa! got the results back from my 28 week blood tests, had them done the same time as my gestational diabetes. Apparently im moderately anaemic! so i'm on iron tablets and for some random reason folic acid, i'm not bothered as i know its all good for my little boy! hows everyone else doing? 28 weeks on wednesday, with only 12 weeks to go then! xxx


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i hate the snow! Looks nice from inside but not keen on having to skate through it to get anywhere. Ohh got my 28 weeks bloods on wednesday. Not looking forward to that! I asked the doctor about my glucose test today and she said there will be no cut off for it but she cant remember the criteria for testing but since ive got no family history or traces in urine she likely wont do the test.

Glad theyve found out and can give you the iron :) wow 12 weeks... Doesn't seem long since we were all about 12 weeks!


----------



## lauram_92

i am loving the snow, even though it is absolutely freezing, and i can't really get out much because there is nothing to do.. aah, getting overtaken by oldies, thats hilare. i hate when i overtake oldies because i feel so rude. i also hate seeing them outside in the cold cause i feel sorry for them and get scared of them slipping..
i never got my blood results back, so i am hoping it's fine. when i got the diabeties test i had just eaten like half an hour before, and forgot so i technically lied. ha :| i did have two missed calls from an unknown number on my phone, and the midwife is sometimes on withheld.. so i don't know. but i assume if it was important she would keep phoning.. she was meant to phone and tell me about the vouchers as well.. :S


----------



## holly2234

Theyre all as useless as each other these midwives! Im hoping mine turns up on wednesday for my appointment. I had a feeling that she wouldnt but she was on holiday last week so she's got a lot of people to see this week.


----------



## lauram_92

The midwifes here turned into nurses, and there are now three new midwifes. They just know nothing. :( I can't get to sleep at nights, I am up till like one then sleep in until eleven :O


----------



## holly2234

Yeah me too im sleeping at stupid times! Think it might be more that since i stopped working i didnt need to get up in the morning so i just didnt.


----------



## lauram_92

I hate filling in forms, I forgot to send identification with my income support, so now I need to send off stuff seperately. She wanted two bank statements cause I have a normal account and a savings account, but I can only find one..
Found a university letter too, which I shouldn't have gotten seeing as I declined my offer, but I am going to send that to as it is official with my name and address..
I need to learn to keep my bank statements just incase :|


----------



## joanneNbabyx

hey everyone:) hope everyones pregnancies are going well:)..havent updated in a while just got out of hospital after spending 6 days and 5 nights, coz of severe heartburn.it ruined my insides, could not eat or drink a thing, way too painfull.but thanks to tablets the pain is less so im eating:)..lost too much weight:/...but am glad my lil one is allgood:)now im stuffing my face trying to put the weight back on:)


----------



## DazedConfused

joanneNbabyx said:


> hey everyone:) hope everyones pregnancies are going well:)..havent updated in a while just got out of hospital after spending 6 days and 5 nights, coz of severe heartburn.it ruined my insides, could not eat or drink a thing, way too painfull.but thanks to tablets the pain is less so im eating:)..lost too much weight:/...but am glad my lil one is allgood:)now im stuffing my face trying to put the weight back on:)

Good to hear you're okay and LO is good too! and yay for face stuffing!

Happy first day of summer everyone! :dohh:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

aww sorry to hear about the bad heartburn, i thought mine was bad, glad your sorted now hun, and i know about the 12 weeks thing. at the most in 14 weeks i will have my baby boy! which is a scary but very exciting thought. i had the day off college today, my OH said he would rather me home in bed than risking mine and LOs safety in the ice, which i wasnt arguing with as it was super cold outside the bed , xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

lauram_92 said:


> Nope, I have no Sure Start. Jeez, what a crap hole I live in eh? It's snowing just now :flower: better stop by the time it gets to February cause the hospital is two hours away..
> 
> What all baby stuff does everyone have? I have the pram at someone elses, and a couple of bits of clothes. But nothing big..

Oh my!! I have bought so much! I have a crib, stroller, car seat, bouncer/vibrating chair, exersaucer, 3 boxes of toys, 5 bags of stuffies, books, 7 big boxes of clothes ( I just moved and had to pack all his stuff) a swing, highchair, play pen, I have so much I don't remember it all! Snowsuit. I'm a horrible shop-o-holic! I got some of the toys great condition secondhand, cheap! :) and lots on sale.


----------



## holly2234

Laura that sounds horrible about the Income Support! Really not looking forward to doing that.

Joanne whoa.. I thought id had it bad! Clearly not! Im glad youre better. Get some cake down you :)

Cree happy first say of summer but do you wanna swap?! Theres people abandoning cars in the snow outside my house.


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> Laura that sounds horrible about the Income Support! Really not looking forward to doing that.
> 
> Joanne whoa.. I thought id had it bad! Clearly not! Im glad youre better. Get some cake down you :)
> 
> Cree happy first say of summer but do you wanna swap?! Theres people abandoning cars in the snow outside my house.

YES! SWAP!!!! Not sleeping because of the heat and the burning and the passing out and the swelling. Summer and pregnancy just doesn't work.

And wow! people are organised!!


----------



## holly2234

Ive got swelling and its not even hot! My ankles look like all puffy and my socks are too tight. Joys of pregnancy eh :p


----------



## Marlarky

Holly are your knees swollen!?

My knees are what is the most swollen along with my thighs
and my fingers are like sausages!!!!


----------



## holly2234

I cant really tell to be honest.. I just thought i was getting flabby! But yeah everything has expanded around my ankles and knees. My ankles im sure is swelling though!


----------



## lb

My knees have swollen! So have my ankles and toes and wrists and fingers! Probably doesn't help that I'm standing at work for hours at a time. I just want to collapse at the end of the night.


----------



## Sentiment

my ribs are taking a beating, baby pushes up against my ribs, and I feel like I cant breathe


----------



## Marlarky

Aww :hugs:

I dont get rib kicks yet but I can feel kicks up high. Im expanded both high and low though, so I think he has room to kick up there that isnt my ribs yet. Im pretty sure hes head down already though, but idk. He rolls a lot. The doctor will know if he is head down or not right? Im going to ask at my appt tomorrow. Anyway, here is a pic of my bump at 28 +1 (today)
 



Attached Files:







another front bump.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6









bump4.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









layingbump.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









bump again pants buttoned.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lb

Marlarky said:


> Aww :hugs:
> 
> I dont get rib kicks yet but I can feel kicks up high. Im expanded both high and low though, so I think he has room to kick up there that isnt my ribs yet. Im pretty sure hes head down already though, but idk. He rolls a lot. The doctor will know if he is head down or not right? Im going to ask at my appt tomorrow. Anyway, here is a pic of my bump at 28 +1 (today)

Your bump is FABULOUS. I wish mine were that big.. then again... i already keep bumping into things and getting stuck places.


----------



## lb

oh, wait here's my 27+4 bump!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs614.ash2/156681_464104728025_529798025_5621231_2587380_n.jpg


----------



## lauram_92

Ah, I love seeing bump pictures. I am massiveee, here is my 30 week bump picture :thumbup:

Also some nice stretchmarks on show for everyone :flower::haha:


----------



## holly2234

Ohh lovely bumps :) Think ill have to take one later too :p


----------



## lauram_92

I struggle to get the whole of my bump in the photo now. Haha.. :thumbup:


----------



## holly2234

Haha mines not really very big! But ive got more stretch marks!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

My bumps had a growth spurt i was thinking i was quite small but midwife measured and said i was perfect size, but within 2 weeks its become like a boulder lol iykwim? i get a few rib kicks, they tend to make me jump! my fave kicks are the ones where im lying on one side with my hand on my bump and i can feel him moving his foot up and down my side, i know its his foot now because of the shape it felt earlier! hes becoming a right monkey now, kicking at night and as soon as daddy gets home from work in the morning and wants to feel him wriggle, he'll stop and wont move untill OH moves his hand! should i be worried that he doesn't like his daddy lol? xxxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

holly2234 said:


> Haha mines not really very big! But ive got more stretch marks!

ive got stretch marks all over my thigh and bum now but none on my bump as of yet FXed i dont get any on my bump! xx


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Haha mines not really very big! But ive got more stretch marks!
> 
> ive got stretch marks all over my thigh and bum now but none on my bump as of yet FXed i dont get any on my bump! xxClick to expand...

Same! Theyre all over my hips and thighs and bum and legs. My bump where i actually expected to get them theres nothing. Apart from a small red line where my belly button piercing used to be but its not really developed into anything...Yet!


----------



## lauram_92

I have them on my hips going round to my back, and on my legs. I am starting to get them on my bump, have like three small ones on one side but you can't really notice them.. I hate them though :(

Do you guys use anything to prevent them?


----------



## holly2234

I use bio oil at night after a shower. But what i found works wonders is Dove shower gel. They started fading when i started using it. Only reason i started was because it was half price!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i use bio oil every night before bed, and i shower most night and use my boyfriends lynx on them and they faded a fair bit, but the best thing ive found is when i have a bath and use my oilatum bath oil ( i have eczema) they really died down. but because im not home very often i dont get chance to use it in the bath xxx


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have a bath, just a shower. I use 'expert stretchmark oil', and sometimes they seem to be bright red and other times faded. So annoying. But I hate the oilyness I feel afterward.. And my clothes stick.. I am getting so annoyed with the lack of clothes that I have that fit :(


----------



## SarahhhLouise

mine do that, like just now i went to put my bio oil on them and they looked like they were hardly there, where as last night they seemed to be getting darker, ive decided to just try and prevent anymore rather than trying to get rid of these. holly what dove shower gel do you use i might buy some as im fed up if smelling like a boy lol! xxx


----------



## holly2234

https://www.boots.com/en/Dove-Triple-Moisturising-Body-Wash-400ml_31507/
Thats the one ive got at the moment. Its usually more expensive but i got mine for £1 in Wilkinsons and i think its on offer in Sainsburys too.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

ill nip down town tomorrow, as i have the dentist because my tooth broke off yesterday! the stupid dentist didnt fill it properly and it kept chipping away now im left with hardly anything so will have to have a crown put on it now :( but im also getting my hip grant form tomorrow, as midwife didnt have any on her at last appointment. xxx


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i hope the dentist goes ok! I sent off my HIP form on the 12th and the moneys not in yet :shrug: . So thankful for the free dentist and prescriptions at the moment. Would have cost a fortune.


----------



## lauram_92

I sent off my HIP, sure start and income support forms recently. Not heard anything back. Gunna be gutted if I don't get it cause I know I am entitled to it, will just be a case of me filling out the forms wrong..

And yuuuuck, I hate dentists.. :(


----------



## holly2234

The HIP form everyone is entitled to if theyre 25 weeks before Jan 1st which we all clearly are! Its just them taking their sweet time as usual.
Anyway i took a bump picture for once! Excuse the mess, thats baby stuff i have no idea where to put yet!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1147.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lb

Lovely bump, Holly! Can you believe we only have 85 days left?!

I wish I could go to the dentist, but I can't afford it. It's making me jumpy because apparently if there's something wrong with my teeth or gums, then it can trigger early labor. And I've always had SOMETHING wrong. Thank goodness no cavities. I love brushing my teeth :p


----------



## holly2234

Thanks :) Wow i know.. Seems like we were just saying 99 days!
Thats one of the better things about the UK, free dental treatment and prescriptions for pregnant women up until their childs first birthday. Ive never had anything wrong with my teeth thankfully though so i just get check ups every 6 months.


----------



## lb

I have a really small palette, so my teeth are smooshed together. I've had 8 pulled, but I still have teeth coming in and I can't get them extracted this time. I want to move to Canada for free dental/health care! It seems as if we have it bad here in the US. We have lower taxes, but we have to pay for insurance AND to get treated!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah thats really crappy. We pay 20% tax (only on earnings above a certain amount) and national insurance too. Cant remember the percentage but i pay £5 for every £70ish i earn. But in the end id much rather pay that and know that anything i need i can have. The US is a good country in most ways though, just add in health care like ours and itll take over the world! (Wait... It probably did since i typed this :haha: )


----------



## lb

Lol and I'd believe it! We only pay 8.025% in taxes from our pay in my state. And everyone gets mad here because the government wants to raise taxes. We really don't have it bad tax-wise. I never really thought much about healthcare before I fell pregnant, but now I'm so worried about Kayla that I really wouldn't mind nationalized healthcare. AT ALL.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i think higher taxes are worth it in the end if you get something from it like we do. If it was just a raise and seeing no results then id be a bit pissed. When i was in the US for a few months i always had worries about what if i need to see a doctor, how do i pay etc.
I got pregnant in the US too but i left when i was about 5 weeks and started all my treatment here. Was pretty decent timing really otherwise id have been in a bit of a mess health care wise. We do have longer wait times for appointments and less flashy hospitals (went in one in upstate ny and it was like a hotel!) but we have less worries about how to pay for it. Id trade worrying and getting my own hospital room for a ward with 10 other people sharing any day.


----------



## lb

That's another thing. I can't even schedule another appointment until I've paid $120 from my last appointment. And since my parents haven't been attending with me anymore, and they pay my most expensive bills, nothing is paid for on their schedule anymore. oyyy veyyy


----------



## holly2234

Ahh that must be horrible! We both cant schedule appointments down to the issues of our countries health systems! Yours because of money, mine because of a shortage of staff and lack of appointments. I couldnt have my 28 week one so ive got to wait until 30 weeks but on the bright side, i at least know i can go and see a doctor any time i have concerns in between. Id send my midwife over to you if i could!


----------



## Marlarky

wow u guys are lucky- tax in chicago (cook county) is 10%!!!!!! It kills us =\


----------



## holly2234

10% is nothing :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Who feels "ready" for their LO to be here?
I'd say yes and no! I'd love to buy more stuff, but I can't wait to meet him :)


----------



## Marlarky

Yeahh but it would be worth it if we got something for it!! You get everything u need in your country. Our tax is high for not getting sh*t out of it. Im lucky I even get government paid health care but thats just because I dont work and Im pregnant. It only lasts for me for 6 weeks after baby and then Im not covered on anything. Baby will be covered as long as Im still not making enough (which I wont be). So as long as he is covered!!

I wouldnt mind at all if we got something out of the tax as least =\


----------



## Marlarky

Melissa- I am NOT ready for baby to be here!! Our nursery is still a storage room and we are still remodeling our home! I am actually hoping LO goes overdue (without health problems and stress, of course!!!) just so that we can have everything ready. We were TTC for 9 months and then we were like, no- we are going to remodel, so we are going to stop trying. The month we stop trying I got my :bfp: !! :haha:

So we have like half of a house done (I would say less than that, even) and less than 12 weeks until Dday!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## lauram_92

I definately don't feel ready and I think I am further gone than al of you, 31 weeks today, so just 9 left to go.. I don't have the cot or anything like that.. I didn't want to buy stuff, just in case.. But now I think I am running out of time. :o


----------



## holly2234

Im not sure how i feel really. Not so much ready or unprepared either. Laura wait til the sales in a couple of weeks! :)


----------



## lauram_92

Woohoo January sales :thumbup: Won't be able to make it anywhere in this weather anyway! Some dude was here fixing the front door, and he had to keep it open.. After about thirty seconds I would see my breath and I was in the other room.. It was at -10 degree celcius at one point today. Brr.


----------



## holly2234

Ahh thats freezing! Hopefully we'll all be able to get out after christmas for some last shopping (discounted of course!)


----------



## lauram_92

The stupid idiot broke the front door so it won't close now, the hall is freezing. The fire is on but it isn't very warm in the house at all. My mum put a chair up against the door to try and push it closed. Ridiculous cause it is noe -12. Thank goodness I don't have my wee man yet or it would be a disaster.


----------



## holly2234

Ugh what an idiot! How did he break it?! Its -8 here and its freezing!


----------



## lauram_92

No idea, but sometimes when you shut the door you couldn't put the handle up to lock it.. He was using a drill and now it is slightly open and won't close properly..

Gosh I am *so* bored :wacko::sleep:


----------



## holly2234

Me too... I really want to get out the house for a bit. Ive been in since sunday because of this crappy weather!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

id say im emotionally ready for little one as i really wanna meet him and that but i still have lots to do before he gets here so im kinda glad i have 12 weeks left untill hes due, im hoping to get everyhting ready completely by january, so i know ive got everything in case he decides to make a surprise appearance xx


----------



## holly2234

Good idea! Ive got enough stuff so that id be able to manage if she came early but theres a few added extras that we need but probably more want or would make life easier


----------



## SarahhhLouise

the only thng i dont have enough of is nappys, and clothes and essnetials things like that, i wanna go out and get lots of cotton wool and nappys and nappy sacks, and all the little thinbgs i keep forgetting about! xxx


----------



## holly2234

I have a couple hundred nappies! I only paid for one box of them. The rest were free with coupons. Nappy bags ive got 300 for 89p or something from asda. Essential clothes i got some from various shops and some brand new ones from charity shops. I went to the posher areas of the city on purpose and they give away new stuff!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah you sound more prepared than me, ive got 3 packs of nappies but ive got a couple more vouchers to redeem so i should be okay, im going to home bargin to get some of the nappy sacks and cotton wool and buds they dead cheap and organic in there. then im hoping to go to asda and get a new baby bath and changing matt and some more clothes in the sale as i just wanna get more sleepsuits and jumpers for him and some more socks and a couple more fleecy blankets, ive got a list somewhere ill have to dig out, cause i want to get my hospital bag sorted soon just incase! xx


----------



## holly2234

You sound more prepared knowing what you need than me! I still need some more newborn stuff just incase because ive got hardly any. Its mostly more 0-3. Cotton wool was half price in wilkinsons a couple of weeks ago so i got some then. About 4 huge packets. Hopefully ill have enough for months! Baby bath im getting from ikea because theyre only £5. Towels i need too. Ahh now im just remembering what i dont have! Sales soon though :)


----------



## lauram_92

Flip, you's are definately more prepared than me. I have one pack of nappies, which is a small pack. Two packs of wipes.. A couple of bits of clothing mainly 0-3 months.. I have a pram at someone elses.. And that is it..

But my friend is giving me the moses basket, I am trying to pick out a bathing set I like from mothercare (you also get bed sets and I would love it all matching although some bath sets are cute but the bed sets aren't..) Urr.. Although I did look around and decide I want to use Avent bottles, not bothering buying a cot for a while cause he will be in the moses basket.. And crap I had rakes of vouchers from boots, but I don't know where they expire. Also had ones from pampers I think.. :|


----------



## holly2234

Boots ones dont expire until march i dont think. I had them too! :) I just buy things when i see them on sale really. The most expensive things are cot and pram sheets! But i got mine cheap because i went into mothercare when they were moving into the bigger shop next door and theyd just taken them off all the displays so they were £2 each. I think we've all got different things. Put it all together and we've got enough!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Who's picked a name ?!


----------



## holly2234

Meee! But its a secret  Have you picked one?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yes! Also a secret tho :) lol
But my mom is desperate to know so I might tell her on Christmas, :)


----------



## holly2234

Aww :p My mum was desperate to know the sex of the baby! Ive told her the name though now too


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think I'll find a really big box and either put penut styrofoam ( she hates it) in the box and tape a paper with his name to the bottom so she has to dig threw it, she hates the noise, lol, or a big box with tons of folded paper and only one with his name on it. She's gotta work for it either way :)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i like the paper idea! Make sure you tape each piece shut :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Thats hilarious making your mum work to find out your name! :D
Wish I thought of it. I don't have a definate name, but I like Oliver :)


----------



## holly2234

Olivers a lovely name :) Nobody is gonna spell it wrong either :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

The name I picked everyone will spell wrong! And tape!!! Great idea :)


----------



## Mum2#1

Im due Feb 12, 10 weeks to go :) :flower:


----------



## Marlarky

OH and I couldnt pick a boys name for soooooo long and finally we agreed on one but its a secret until the birth, as well!! The only person who knows is me, DH and my bump buddy! Our families/friends dont know :)
I figured, we could have kept the sex a secret, but we didnt, so the name should be! [[its so tempting to tell sometimes, though!!!]]


----------



## lauram_92

At the start I had kept the sex a secret and told my mum and family, and like two friends. But now of course everyone knows. :dohh: And the name is a possibility of Oliver, I want to look at more names so I have like 3 or something so I can pick the one that best suits him, but now everyone thinks it is definately Oliver.. I hate how people can't keep things to themself..

And Holly, you were right about the Sure Start Maternity form, I got denied it because I am not already on benefits, you would have think the midwife would have told me, seeing as I had seen two of them about it!! Raging.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Mum2#1 said:


> Im due Feb 12, 10 weeks to go :) :flower:

Same due date as me :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yes so tempting to tell people some time, I thnk I can only hold it till Christmas! And oliver is such a nice name :)


----------



## lauram_92

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Yes so tempting to tell people some time, I thnk I can only hold it till Christmas! And oliver is such a nice name :)

Aah I totally want to know what it is.. Is it definate or a possibility? :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

lauram_92 said:


> Melissa.Feb12 said:
> 
> 
> Yes so tempting to tell people some time, I thnk I can only hold it till Christmas! And oliver is such a nice name :)
> 
> Aah I totally want to know what it is.. Is it definate or a possibility? :haha:Click to expand...

Deffinate !


----------



## lauram_92

I'll look forward to finding out what it is. :D
Do you know if you are having a boy or a girl?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Boy :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

What about you?


----------



## holly2234

Mum2#1 said:


> Im due Feb 12, 10 weeks to go :) :flower:

Have added you :) Do you know if youre having a boy or girl?


----------



## lauram_92

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> What about you?

I am having a boy too. Woo! :baby:
The fire has been on *all* day and I am absolutely roasting.. :nope:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I've been freezing all day ! And horrible heartburn, makes me wanna do absolutely nothing!


----------



## lauram_92

Last night I had such bad heartburn, it just suddenly came and I was like oh my god. I had it before but it was nothing compared to yesterday.. I totally have pregnancy insomnia. I can't sleep :(


----------



## holly2234

Im opposite, i cant sleep enough! I hope youre both feeling better and the heartburn is gone!


----------



## Marlarky

I have pregnancy insomnia too!! I cant sleep until like 6 or 7 am and then i finally fall sleep and sleep all day its ridiculous I try going to bed early and it just doesnt happen. [[of course, DHs snoring doesnt help :haha:]]


----------



## lauram_92

It is 01.58am here, and I am still sitting on my laptop.. It is ridculous. There is no point in going to bed cause I just sit and stare at the walls :| I think I am going to go try to sleep anyway.. :)


----------



## holly2234

I usually end up sleeping about 3am and getting up about 1pm. I can sleep. Its just at weird times. I got up early today though so went back to bed for 2 hours this afternoon now im wide awake! Im not gonna be in bed by 3 tonight.. Just realised its already 2 and im downstairs still!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I sleep all the freaking time! I can't sleep until like 1 am but after that I get up at like 10 and I'm out again


----------



## holly2234

Its my toilet trips that are making me sleep more im sure of it. I must lose at least an hour every night getting up then having to get back to sleep.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol, I don't get up at night to pee, it's weird!


----------



## holly2234

I go at 3am, 5am, 7:04am (yeah its that accurate!) then about 10am then about 1pm when i finally get up. Its been the same routine for ages and you can almost set the clock by it!


----------



## Marlarky

"7:04" :rofl:
thats awesome :haha:

I go pee like a million times before going to bed so I dont know the exact times but I know when I get up I need to go again right away! My cat knows the pattern too. She sleeps on our bed with us, and when I get up she runs into the bathroom bc she knows thats where im going and then into the kitchen because she knows thats next !! :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Haha everyone curses me for getting up so many times but your cat loves getting to follow you! Well, more like making you follow him/her now :haha:


----------



## Marlarky

hahah yeah and then she cries when i dont pet her while im peeing im like OKAY, HOLD ON!!! :rofl:


----------



## holly2234

Haha there was a thread somewhere ages ago about peoples cats trying to sit on their knee while theyre using the toilet and all sorts!


----------



## Marlarky

Hahah damn too bad i missed that one! My cat is such a goof she does that all the time!

She also likes to sit on the tank top while my DH is going to the bathroom and once i heard him yell and I was like whats wrong??

"I stood up and the cat licked my buttcheek!"

Hahahahahahah my cat is so funny. and shes our little exterminator too :)


----------



## holly2234

Haha! I think id be a little creeped out out if a cat was watching me in the bathroom!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I just moved out of my moms into an apartment with my OH but at my moms the bathroom door didn't lock right, so the cats could push the door open And when they did they came in and sat in the tub and if it wasn't my cats coming in it was my 2 year old sister saying she NEEDED to watch


----------



## Marlarky

lmao! yeahh we are so used to it though. We are remodeling and dont have a proper door on the bathroom quite yet, just a sheet so there is no way we could really keep her out so we kinda just deal with it haha. But like i said, she sits there and cries until you pet her. :shrug:


----------



## holly2234

Haha it sounds like ive got the most bathroom privacy then! Ive got frosted glass in the window but no curtain and i know people can still see in.. But its been like it for so long now that everybody has already seen it all.


----------



## Marlarky

hahah woww i had a window like that too and everyone could see my silhouette showering if the light was on. Never really gave a second thought about it when DH and I were together in there though....... :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Haha i know what you mean... They'll just have to look the other way!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I can't sleep. My neighbors are making lots of noise... On their bed. The joys of apartments!


----------



## holly2234

Ahh i hate that! I live in a terraced house and ive got neighbours on both sides and can hear everything... Must mean they can hear us though...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

It's two men! Lol


----------



## Marlarky

Yeah my neighbor is having a party like he does every friday and saturday night. I hope it stops before the baby comes becuase they go on until like 4am. Thankfully Im up until then anyway, and DH sleeps right through it. We hav neighbors really close on both sides of us, too, but I never thought about them being able to hear us.... Im a really loud person !! :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Haha sex is sex we all did it (clearly! lol). Just possibly not like that! :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> Yeah my neighbor is having a party like he does every friday and saturday night. I hope it stops before the baby comes becuase they go on until like 4am. Thankfully Im up until then anyway, and DH sleeps right through it. We hav neighbors really close on both sides of us, too, but I never thought about them being able to hear us.... Im a really loud person !! :haha:

Ohh i had neighbours like that! They calmed down a bit recently though. My other neighbour is a very strange man and does anything he can to piss people off.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

We asked someone right across the hall to use their can opener cuz ours didn't work anymore she's like yah sure.... Don't steal it lol, yeh I live right across from u but I'm gunna steal ur can opener


----------



## holly2234

Yeah youd hardly steal it when she knows youve got it and you have to see her all the time!


----------



## Marlarky

Hahah thats weird, what are u gonna do, take her can opener and then tell her it was you who borrowed it? ahhah!!

And yeah my neighbor kinda sucks but hes quiet the rest of the week which is good. My other neighbor is strange too but super quiet and hasnt pissed us off yet so no news is good news ii suppose!


----------



## Marlarky

Guys, i just HAVE to post this here. Maybe I just have a weird sense of humor, but this made me laugh for like 10 mins straight!!!!

Go to this link and click "get directions"
Then in slot A type in Japan
and in slot B type in China and click "get directions"
Hahahah now scroll down to number 43!!!
I swear I laughed soooo hard!!!!!

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

Jesus Holly, how are you able to stay up so late? :O I got to sleep around 3am and I was annoyed for being awake so long.. :(
I only get up once to pee, sometimes twice :)


----------



## holly2234

I have no idea! Ive always been a bit weird with sleeping though. At one point i went to bed at 8pm and got up at 5am. I think that might have been something to do with jet lag that i never sorted out though!

Marlarky i wonder how many people took those directions seriously?!


----------



## lauram_92

In the first trimester I could go to bed at anytime, and wake up at like 6am wide awake.. It was so weird but I loved it. Now I can't sleep at night :(


----------



## holly2234

It doesnt bother me so much right now but when i was working i hated having to drag myself out at 7am


----------



## lauram_92

I am actually so bored. I just sit and do nothing all the time :( :nope:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol me to, I don't feel up to cleaning, so I sit and watch tv:)


----------



## holly2234

Me too. Actually i think we all do! Ive said to my mum before what must people do? Everyone always makes out theyre so busy but i begin to wonder if they really are


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Were just to busy to do anything else!


----------



## holly2234

Busy doing nothing! :p


----------



## Marlarky

Hahah yeahh i know no one even looks them up but a friend sent me that on fb and I was laughing so damn hard. Jetski across the pacific? ytf wouldnt u just take a ferry haha. Lets just drive to the ocean and pull my jetski out my ass!!

Anyway.. hows everyone today? I feel horrible I went to bed with a massive headache and woke up with it too! Usually it goes away when I sleep. And I have cramps whihc are bugging me and theyre not BH theyre really low. But Bubs is moving a lot and hard so Im not worrying... yet at least!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I'm good, right under my bump is killing me to move tho.


----------



## holly2234

Im good thankyou :) LO isnt moving much recently. I think shes having a growth spurt! Shes still kicking whenever she thinks its dinner time and whenever i want to sleep! How are you?


----------



## lauram_92

This is a bit late, but in relevance to the whole doing nothing thing.. I don't do anything, I get up when I want.. Don't have a job or go to college or anything. Total bum :thumbup: but I do chores around the house like cleaning, hoovering etc. My friend who has a 9 month boy is always saying I do nothing. But she did nothing when she was pregnant? She went to college for like a week and quit, then she went out to dances and the pub etc had like one drink, but still she couldn't bare missing out on anything where as I am saving my money. She used to go out a walk every now and again (makes out it was constant) but I can't cause of the snow and it is slippy out.. Also the weather wasn't in the minuses last year..

Just really gets to me. One day I texted her and mentioned I was tired, she was like probably from doing nothing. Grr, she gets her parents to watch her son half the time anyway! She goes to her mums and goes on facebook while they run around after him. And she has gone away for numerous weekends without him and so many nights out. :| She acts like she never gets a break, but the *WHOLE* of the village is talking about how little she does..


----------



## holly2234

Ugh just ignore any crap she says! We're all stuck inside because of the weather. Even the doctors receptionist advised i dont try to go in! She said its not worth the risk of slipping and stay home if i can.


----------



## lauram_92

It just gets to me that she acts like she was superwoman when she was pregnant.. I need to remember the midwife is coming to mine on Friday at about 2.. I hate when they come to my house, makes me feel awkward ha..


----------



## holly2234

Haha it would me too! My midwife seems to disappear off the face of the earth whenever i need to see her at the moment. Had my 25 week appointment and my 28 was cancelled and they cant fit me in until 30 weeks!


----------



## lauram_92

Thats a bit extreme, is she only in your village every two weeks or something? Thats what it's like where I live. They come every second Thursday.  (and btw I am soooo tired, not gunna be on facebook chat for long )


----------



## holly2234

No she's here all week. She goes to 3 different practices where i live throughout the week and is in the doctors where im registered two days a week. But shes got loads of people booked with her so its quite difficult to get an appointment now.


----------



## holly2234

Goodnight Laura! Sorry i was so slow on Facebook. Was writing the reply here


----------



## lauram_92

I got up at half eleven, your fault Holly for keeping me awake last night :o Lol, your midwife must be busy. I think I am the only person pregnant in my village, someone had a baby in October and then it's meee. Woo.


----------



## holly2234

Sorry! I got up about 12:30 in the end. After calling my boss at 9 and watching a bit of jeremy kyle! Wow only one person pregnant at once :o


----------



## lauram_92

My village is a craphole. The primary school must have like under 50 kids in it..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I'm so upset I'm sitting here crying.. I called my dr to make an early appt due to the lump I found, it now hurts, alot. Apparently my dr is booked till Friday and they won't let me see anyone else, because I haven't before. She didn't make me an appt for Friday. And idk what this lump is but it hurts and I'm worried , she told me not to worry about it, good thing she only works at the desk , ugh! My dr probly isn't even booked till Friday he's a nutcase nobody wants to go to him, I wanted to change drs and I can't, he's deleted my info. Uhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## holly2234

:hugs: Get to the hospital if youre worried :flower:


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> My village is a craphole. The primary school must have like under 50 kids in it..

My first primary school had 63 in it :haha: that was in a village in Derbyshire. Theres way more in the ones round here. Theres 4 primary schools where i live and theres about 250 in each i think.


----------



## lauram_92

What sort of lump is it? I hope it's alright, keep us updated. :flower:

Holly - wowww, haha. my high school had like 350 pupils in it and it was from like 6 different villages..


----------



## holly2234

Wow! There were 2000 in mine! There were other local schools too


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

So i got there at 11am, and was there till 3pm. its a hernia... i have a ultrasound tomor and ill know more then


----------



## holly2234

:hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

one of my friends had a hernia, she said it was really sore, and got it removed. i hope it all goes okay for you. :) :flower:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

holly2234 said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> My village is a craphole. The primary school must have like under 50 kids in it..
> 
> My first primary school had 63 in it :haha: that was in a village in Derbyshire. Theres way more in the ones round here. Theres 4 primary schools where i live and theres about 250 in each i think.Click to expand...

Lol my first primary school had 11 pupils in the whole school, but tbf i do live in a small village and it got shut down when i was still in reception. xx


----------



## holly2234

Wow thats really small! My first one there were only 9 people in my year group and i was the only girl. Though it was good in some ways because we got a lot of help and attention


----------



## lauram_92

There was ten in my class, eight girls and two boys. Then one of the girls left, so it was just the nine of us when we went to High School.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Update :) so now they don't think it's a hurnia but my useless dr doesn't wanna look further into it I told him it hurts to walk and everything and he said ok, take advil.... I was shocked and said I can't advil causes birth defects , and he went on about how it was okay and he hopes the lump and pain disappear. He's useless. Today it hurts to even have hickups and my left side of my body keeps going numb. Monday I spent 4 hrs in the hospital they told me It was a hurnia tuesday I went in because It got worse they set me up to an iv for 6 hrs and then sent me to the clinic where my dr just said baby heartbeat is good no need to worry, I called about the pain/numbness today and the clinic said I was in yesterday no need to come in today.


----------



## holly2234

I moved when i was 8 to a different place and there were 3 classes of 32 which had like year 5 and 6 combined in them so there were about 16 from each class that moved to secondary together. 48 of us round about. then probably the same amount from about 5 or 6 other schools. Wow it seems like forever ago since i left now!


----------



## holly2234

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Update :) so now they don't think it's a hurnia but my useless dr doesn't wanna look further into it I told him it hurts to walk and everything and he said ok, take advil.... I was shocked and said I can't advil causes birth defects , and he went on about how it was okay and he hopes the lump and pain disappear. He's useless. Today it hurts to even have hickups and my left side of my body keeps going numb. Monday I spent 4 hrs in the hospital they told me It was a hurnia tuesday I went in because It got worse they set me up to an iv for 6 hrs and then sent me to the clinic where my dr just said baby heartbeat is good no need to worry, I called about the pain/numbness today and the clinic said I was in yesterday no need to come in today.

Wow that a useless doctor! I cant believe he told you to take that! Even the box says not to. Any idea what they think it is now?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

No!! He said he doesn't wanna look further into it. Cuz that's work. And I know he said take 3 every 3 hours! I was like uh no? And he seriously asked why!


----------



## lauram_92

Can you ask to see another doctor or something? :( I feel sorry for you. Some doctors just don't put effort into their work..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I did ask they said no, I have 2 where I live they went on about how I haven't seen the other one prior... And they said they'd call me bak 2 hrs ago... To see if my dr wanted to do anything, guess not


----------



## lauram_92

Do you have a midwife appointment or something then? You could ask the midwife?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

No, I dont


----------



## holly2234

Wow.. He's useless! Could you go to the bigger hospital to get it checked?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I went to the one here, and they called him, if I go to the one an hour away they'll call him because he's my only doctor


----------



## holly2234

So they wont give their own opinion? Thats useless!


----------



## lauram_92

Can you maybe phone the midwife for an appointment?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

We don't have midwives


----------



## holly2234

Ahh keep pestering him until he does something!

So hungry this morning!


----------



## bumpy_j

ahh ahh has anyone bought compression stockings? they are the comfiest thing ever :) don't think i can take them off ever again


----------



## lauram_92

What is compression stockings? :S


----------



## holly2234

No ive not. Are they really that good?!


----------



## bumpy_j

i bought some scholl ones for a tenner at boots which was a bit steep, i didn't really think they'd work but thought i'd try them cos i've been getting really horrible achey legs especially at night, and got a couple of big varicose veins on my thighs. It's like the pressure of them is meant to encourage blood flow to your heart from your legs so you don't get swollen ankles and heavy legs. and they're actually so good! haven't had aching legs all day and my legs are getting a lot less dead from walking. definitely recommend if you got these problems too :)


----------



## Mum2#1

im having a baby girl


----------



## ReRe

am due 25th of feb with a lil boy called jayden joseph :)
congrates to all u other young mummys out there too :)


----------



## holly2234

We've got you down already :) Same due date as me! Lovely name youve chosen for him too.

Does anyone else feel like their skin is about to explode?! Its so itchy and stretched feeling.


----------



## ReRe

Lol i never noticed i get so lost on this forum i dunno if its pregnancy or just ditzy old me lol.
Thanks :)
OOO same due date
do u know what ur having?
Stretching feeling yea and feels really taught uncomfy 
xx


----------



## holly2234

Im having a girl :) I think theres about 4 of us with the same due date now. I wonder who's gonna go first!


----------



## lauram_92

There must have been something in the air that night, there are so many February the 25th babies!!


----------



## holly2234

Haha my OH and i had spent a week in a hotel in New Jersey :winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

Oh Holly, you dirty devil :o Hahaha.
Can you unsubscribe to threads? Because I have so many in my user cp that I don't go on..


----------



## ReRe

Aww congrates :)
I wonder who will go first or who will maybe go at the same timeish lol


----------



## holly2234

Haha only joking it happened in the taxi on the way home! :rofl: Im only joking about that btw!


----------



## lauram_92

Ooh, a taxi. Wow Holly, you're so classy.. I couldn't think of a better place. :haha:

I had the midwife today, the baby is measuring 3 weeks to big, so I am getting another scan to check his growth, and if it is too much I will be referred to the big hosptial and maybe get induced early. Should have the scan sometime next week.. It could possibly be the way he is lying, but I always thought he would be big..


----------



## holly2234

Ohhh exciting! He might be a january baby! You'll be able to warn me all about what happens before my baby comes :p


----------



## lauram_92

I am praying it is just the way he is lying (yn) fingers crossed big time.. I'll be able to warn you anyway unless I end up being late and you're early.. Haha.


----------



## holly2234

Haha yeah we'll meet in the middle and have them the same day. Hows the 15th sound?! :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think mine will be big, i had a dream about my next scan that they said " thats not a boy.... thats a man !!! " lmao


----------



## holly2234

Haha! Hopefully not THAT big! Ive had people guessing weights.. Some people at work said 11lb 13 and 8lb 5. My mum says 7lb 6. Im thinking top end of 7lb maybe


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i was 8lbs 12oz lol ! i dont remmeber what my OH was, but i dont expect him to be little !


----------



## holly2234

Wow big! My brother was 9lb 4 and he was born first. Then i was 7lb 11


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

yeah lol i was a beast! my next ultrasound is jan 7th so we'll see how big he is !


----------



## holly2234

Ohh good :) I dont get another scan!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

What! We get one at 8 weeks and 12 weeks ( I didn't get either of those didn't know yet!) and 20 weeks and 34/35 weeks


----------



## holly2234

We get one at 12 weeks and 20 weeks!


----------



## lauram_92

It's so unfair how we only get two scans & everyone else gets more.. Although I did manage to cheat the system & should have my fifth next week..

At 9 weeks I had a dating scan because I didn't know how far along I was, got the usual 12 week and 20 week scans, but then at the 20 week scan he was lying in a way she couldn't see his face well enough to check it for cleft palate & to check his nose (I think) so I got another one a couple days later.. Then cause he is measuring big I need to get another one to see if he really is a fatty boom boom or whether it is the way he is lying..

Holly, I was 7lbs 11oz too, we are like twins.. Our birthdays are days apart, and we both are having february babies :O :haha:

I just know I am going to have a big baby, probably between eight and nine pounds I would think..


----------



## holly2234

Haha thats so weird! I wonder if we'll both end up with big babies then! I hope not! 

I had a scan at 8 weeks because of previous mc but wasnt supposed to have the 12 week one because of it. But the hospital arranged the first one and i was supposed to give my midwife a letter to give her the details. But i didnt... So that she'd send me for the normal 12 week one too! Good thing too because they got my dating wrong at the 8 week one.


----------



## lauram_92

How did they get your dates wrong at the eight week one? All my scans so far have matched up, except the nine week one which was a day out saying he was a day early.. But I have a feeling this next one won't match up. Haha.


----------



## holly2234

Apparently its more difficult to get an accurate date the smaller the baby is. By LMP i should be due 3rd march. First scan 5th march. Second scan 25th feb. Third scan 25th feb. I asked why the first scan was different to the other two. They just said its less accurate than the other two so just go with the other two that matched up. Though she had a small head on the last scan! Everything else was on target or slightly bigger.


----------



## lb

I had one at 6 weeks to check my dates, the normal 12 and 20 weeks, an elective 16 gender check, and one at 24 weeks because they couldn't measure her spine at 20 weeks. They told me I'd have another at 31 weeks, but I have no idea what that's for. 

I was 7lb 11oz too :) My LMP dates should be Feb 19, but all of my scans say between Feb 23 and Feb 26.


----------



## holly2234

Ohh lots of us were 7lb 11oz! So odd. 

In the end our babies will come when theyre ready so our dates dont mean too much anyway :)


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah, I think all babies are supposed to be the same size at twelve weeks, thats why the scan is then.. Because after that they grow at different rates.


----------



## holly2234

Yeah. Same before that as well. They just told me go with 12 week scans no matter what other dates i get. But its all matched up so far


----------



## lauram_92

Just fifty two minutes till my birthday. Woo


----------



## holly2234

40 minutes to go!


----------



## lauram_92

woohoo, it's my birthday :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Happy brithdayy :)


----------



## lauram_92

Thanks, I wish I was sleeping but I am still wide awake :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Why cant u sleep


----------



## lauram_92

No idea.. Just can't get to sleep at nights.. :( I got to sleep at 3am..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol. It'll be the same when baby is born that's when you'll be up doing feeds


----------



## lauram_92

I just hope that your sleep pattern doesn't affect the baby, he always seems to wake up and kick when I wake up.. :O


----------



## holly2234

Maybe its him that woke you in the first place! How was your birthday?


----------



## lb

Hmm.. this thread has been slow lately :( How is everyone? 

I'm showing signs of gestational diabetes: NOOOO. I WANT MY SUGAR.


----------



## lauram_92

Aw fingers crossed you don't have it Lauren :flower:

hmm, birthday wasn't too good. i invited claire, alison, tina & mandi to go to dinner. claire cancelled late saturday night (my birthday was on sunday) so there was just the four of us, it was at 6 o clock then tina wanted it at half five, so it was changed. then alison wanted it at six.. we were going to go to the pub for it cause their food is decent & cause i was 18, but then claire said she was coming (about half four) and they only had 4 seater tables, so had to go to the chippy restaurant. alison my 'best friend' never got my anything - i spent over £30 on her eighteenth.. tina & claire were being crude at the table while we were eating.. alison had a runny egg with her dinner and they kept saying 'you have a runny egg' and implying it was a vajayjay.. they were so loud & embarressing.. tina said she didn't want pudding, then asked me for the flake off mine i was like no. then she took my spoon and tried to eat mine (i have a weird thing about using peoples cutlery and drinking from the same cup) so i was like how am i meant to eat it if you use my spoon? i can't. so then she started nagging alison for some of hers.. and she burped at the table.. uhhh.. it was so rank..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My dr didn't even get my results back! What Xmas coming up that would suck Lauren!!! Hope u don't have it. And that sounds horrible! I'll send you something for your birthday :)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh what are the signs Lauren? I hope you dont have it!

Omg Laura.. That sounds horrible. No wonder you didnt enjoy it! Just sounds like they were really immature and didnt appreciate that it was your day.

Melissa your doctor sounds insane! He needs to retire and let people see someone decent.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I know! He is ridiculous lol. He said my results just didn't show up and he didn't look!


----------



## holly2234

Didnt show up?! Mine didnt once so the midwife got on the phone and found them within 10 minutes! He's making pathetic excuses.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

He didn't make an effort to find it


----------



## lauram_92

My friend got her blood taken & they lost the blood (sent it to the wrong place) & the midwife never even noticed she didn't get the results back.. Until she *asked* for it.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah I asked and he said oh they'll come! He's useless


----------



## lauram_92

I've never heard a good thing said about a midwife or doctor since any of us have been pregnant.. Hmm..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol we got the rotten ones


----------



## lauram_92

Hahaha, all the midwives I have had have been nice, but they just don't help you enough or explain anything. I mean I just hand over my lovely blood with no idea what they are testing it for.. I also found out I have high platelets, & I said what does that mean? She replied 'I'll take another sample & if it is high they'll keep an eye on it'.. *Very* explanatory ;)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol! My doctor doesn't even no how old I am. When I ask something he's like uhhuh. Yeah. Ok.



Like wow ur useless


----------



## holly2234

Wow my midwife isnt that bad but she does try get me out quickly without chance to ask questions. I make sure i ask them though because i just dont get out the chair until im done! Speaking of which i had something to put on my list to ask but ive forgotten now...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol baby brain!!


----------



## lb

I got really dizzy during the test and spent half of the hour bent over the toilet trying not to puke, and then I almost passed out. Everyone at the office was like "That's not a good sign from the start". I get my results back on Monday and we'll see what happens then. But Christmas is the Saturday afterwards, and I want to nom on chocolate all day :(


----------



## holly2234

Hopefully it was just a bad reaction to what you had to drink for reasons other than the sugar. Hope its good news on monday :)

I remembered what was meant to go on my list. ITCHING!!! AAAHHH its driving me crazy! Itching all over my stomach and hips and sides. Anyone else getting that?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

my tummy gets sometimes itchy, but it could be pups


----------



## lb

Oh yeah! You told me to put that on my list!!! I asked my OB and she said it was a combination of stretching and not being hydrated enough! Lots of lotion and water!!


----------



## holly2234

I drank 8 pints (i know i know!) of skimmed milk today and been using baby oil about 3 times a day and its still driving me mad! Also got to mention my swollen ankles and fingers to her. I hope i dont forget any of this by wednesday!


----------



## lb

I have sausage fingers too! My ankles have been getting swollen at the end of the day for a couple months now, but I think it's because my job is spent standing nonstop for hours on end.


----------



## amylou1992

holly - itching belly will be from your skin having to strech to make roon for bubs, not sure if there is anything you can do to stop the itching but someone on this forum might know


----------



## holly2234

Thanks :) Thats what i figured. Gonna ask the midwife whats best to put on it when i see her tomorrow :)

Lauren your ankles swell only at the end of the day? Mine started off when i used to work 6 days standing up until about 18 weeks. I cut my hours then and stopped working all together for a bit now and they never went down! :cry:


----------



## amylou1992

how is everyone copeing with preg so far? havnt been online for ages due to family problems so alot to catch up on :haha:

anyone got there prams yet? just got a letter thro about £500 grant so googleing the buggy to find the best deal. eeekk!!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

nothing of mine has swelled :) whats a pram LOL? i live in canada :)


----------



## amylou1992

sorry i frogot people all over the world use this forum :dohh:

this is the one im hopeing to get - https://www.mothercare.com/Britax-B...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42804041&mcb=core


----------



## holly2234

Ohh looks good :) I got mine a few weeks ago because it was on sale and i didnt wanna miss a bargain. Its at my grandmas house at the moment. Can barely remember what it looks like i only got to see it once.


----------



## amylou1992

holly2234 said:


> Ohh looks good :) I got mine a few weeks ago because it was on sale and i didnt wanna miss a bargain. Its at my grandmas house at the moment. Can barely remember what it looks like i only got to see it once.

i was gonna buy mine a few weeks ago wen on offer at boots.com, but by time i'd saved up it had gone off offer :( it is back on offer but not in the black colour so think am gonna order thro amazon but not 100% certin yet


----------



## holly2234

Yeah good idea, that always happens when we really need something! How long did it take for your £500 grant to come in? I just applied for IS but i have a feeling thats gonna take forever nevermind the £500 after that!


----------



## amylou1992

holly2234 said:


> Yeah good idea, that always happens when we really need something! How long did it take for your £500 grant to come in? I just applied for IS but i have a feeling thats gonna take forever nevermind the £500 after that!

sent my form of 2 weeks ago an got the letter 2day saying will have the grant by tomorrow. so not long at all really.


----------



## holly2234

Oh wow thats good :) There is some hope then. Just gotta get the IS sorted. My £190 grant took forever. I applied on 12th November and still hadnt had it when the 4 weeks was up on 10th December. It was because the machine had scanned my bank details wrong. They said within 6 working days after the 10th. So ill have a check tonight and see if its there.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:dohh: my uncle is such a dork.
he met someone on the internet, who he is now engaged to, and who has a 25 year old son who is as im told "single and looking" lmao, he lives in molodova, ( NO IDEA WHERE THAT IS) im 16 and hes trying to set me up with this 25 year old who doesnt even speak english!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

AND im taken!


----------



## holly2234

Moldova is in Eastern Europe located between Romania and Ukraine!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol, well theres a guy there whos single and looking. for little pregnant 16 year olds apparently lol


----------



## holly2234

Ok thats creepy! Though you may be a little better off there! :p


----------



## lauram_92

I got a pram second hand from my mums friend & it is at her house still, can't remember what it looks like either :(

who all is planning on breastfeeding? and if you are, are you still buying a bottle and steriliser incase?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i plan to breastfeed, and yes just incase he doesnt latch 
and holly, lol he speaks like 12 languages none english lol


----------



## holly2234

Im planning to breastfeed too but have got a pump and bottles so OH can feed her and ill be buying a tin of formula just in case she wont latch or i cant make enough milk for her. Id rather have it so she doesnt go hungry just in case!


----------



## ReRe

anyone else struggling to sleep every night without fail its just not happening lol


----------



## lb

I plan on breastfeeding, too, but as soon as i get on WIC i'm getting formula so that OH can feed her when I'm not around and in case I can't produce enough. I don't want a hungry baby! I don't feel too bad about the formula though, because my mom said that I wouldn't latch when I was a newborn, so I was a ff baby. 

and, yes!!! i can never get to sleep! that's why i'm on BnB at 2:30 in the morning!! my parents just gave us a new mattress too, and it's stiff as a board. So it's not even worth tossing and turning because everything starts to ache and pop. OH refuses to let us use our old mattress on the new box spring because this mattress is newer.. but the other mattress was softer!!! argh!! that and i have a respiratory infection right now, so i've been up all night coughing. :(


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im planning on breastfeeding, ive also bought a few bottles and steriliser, so i can express when i go back to college for a few weeks and then my OH will be able to feed him, ive just got to get the pump now! Is anyone still at college, im planning on keeping gpoing as long as i can to get finished as much as i can before hes born so i dont have to go back as long when hes here. Sleeep? whats that these days, my little boy is permanently in my ribs so i struggle to breathe and he'll move and it feels like my ribs about to snap now, had me crying all throughout the night last night and me and OH share a single bed at his house still even though i have a double at home and my OH likes to sleep with either his head buried in my back pushing me off the bed or with his elbows behind his head digging into my neck, tonight were sleeping top and tail before i go crazyy. sorry for the little rant, i feel like rubbish today! On the upside im 30 weeks today, so only 10 weeks to go! xx


----------



## lauram_92

Woohoo, congrats on being 30 weeks. Everyone says it starts to slow down from here, but it hasn't for me!

I haven't got bottles or a steriliser yet, I think I might get like a starter pack of bottles and a good steriliser seeing as I plan on expressing after a while anyway, so it will come into good use. :D They just are so expensive that I would rather leave it until I actually need it.. But I don't want to just in case I need it sooner..

I can't sleep at nights, I will be tired all day then still wide awake at night? I have no idea why. I am up until like 2am everynight.. :\


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i have trouble sleeping at night, i am always tired, when i do end up sleeping i wake up every thirty minutes!! its horrid, i look at the clock and curse at myself


----------



## holly2234

I set my alarm for my midwife appointment today but re-set it. Then it went off again and i went back to sleep with my phone in my hand! I was still on time thankfully!


----------



## lauram_92

Hahaha, I always press snooze on my alarm, praying for that extra five minutes.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think my OH presses his snooze alarm like 5 times each morning !!! wakes me up each time.


----------



## holly2234

I set it for 11:30. Then for 12:15. Then i finally woke up by myself at 12:45! My appointment was at 1:50 but i thought it was 2:10 and i was 5 mins late but in the end she apologised to me because she was stuck on the phone til 2:05.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

So... my dr told me to "stretch" down there.... as i am quite "little" he says :? what in the world am i do to? :/


----------



## holly2234

Errrrrmmm.... Excuse what im gonna say but i dont know quite what you mean.. Stretch the perineum or vagina? Because i know theres something thats commonly done to stretch the perineum before birth.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

he just said i was small, and if my baby is more than 6 pounds there will be really bad damage unless i stretch it out ;/


----------



## holly2234

What is IT though? https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/your-pregnant-body/perineal-massage---how-and-why/196.html Thats the one i know about


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

He didnt tell me! i asked like where and what and he said hed get a nurse to talk to me in two weeks


----------



## holly2234

He's your doctor! How come he wont talk about it? Did you see the link? I know a lot of women do that to try to avoid tearing.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Cuz he is a 60/70+ useless person!!!! hes like your coming in two weeks you can talk to a nurse then! awesome *rolls eyes*
And yes im reading the link right now, thank you :)


----------



## holly2234

Wow he needs to retire if he cant say what he means because he's too embarrassed or too much of a prude...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i heard he was supposed to last year! but decided not to, i have no idea why! he obliviously doesn't care enough about his job to have it


----------



## holly2234

Clearly not! He's lost your records. Doesnt find your results. Cant talk to you about anything. Theres no hope is there... Is he seeing many other women at the same time?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yes because hes the only one!! we have no choice, the lied straight to my face when i asked to switch said the woman wasnt taking new patients,then my friend got pregnant and got in with her!!!


----------



## holly2234

Cant you go straight to her? Instead of asking him to switch?


----------



## lauram_92

Oh my, I read that link. Have fun with doing that :haha: I am just hoping for the best with the whole not tearing. :D

Is anyone doing pelvic floor exercises? I always forget and don't really bother..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i have to go to the desk, and they are the ones who lied.


----------



## holly2234

I do the pelvic floor exercises when i remember! (right now! :haha: )


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i do week by week exercises , i have a week by week pregnancy book, and it gives me a different exercise to do at each week :) 32 Weeks today ! ahh


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i bet thats handy to know what to do


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol, sometimes. when they have pictures.. when they dont they try to describe what to do, and it makes no sense... this week im supposed to lay on my back and put my hands on my tummy and lean forward and breath lol i dont really know, there is pillows involved to. 
How is everybody ?! :)


----------



## holly2234

Confusing! At least theres some you can do. Im all good thankyou :) How are you?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im in so much pain it hurts to move! my back is tight and everytime i roll, or try to stand i tear up, i dont know why, last night it just started to be so painfull. i got OH to put pressure on it, and it makes it feel better for about 10 seconds. its so horrible


----------



## lauram_92

Aw, I wish I had a pregnancy book showing me the exercises, I still don't even get the whole pelvic floor ones & always forget about them :O

Were you doing anything strenuous the last few days to make you stiff? Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i dont think i did anything i shouldnt of, i just was laying down and tried to move and couldnt, and its the same amount of pain now, at least i can walk straight, just have to hold on to things lol, last night, walking was just not happening, nor was any movement lol


----------



## lauram_92

Say if I am lying down in bed & I get up I usually find it quite painful.. Or if I am sitting up with my back straight..
Where is the pain? I used to get really bad pelvic pain & it was so bad I struggled to walk, then it just got less and less painful.. It sometimes comes back but not as bad.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Its my lower back, up to mid back. its constantly painful now, but i get random bursts of worse pain


----------



## lauram_92

Hum, I don't know.. Can you phone your doctor & ask?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

lol, im sure i could. but hes a tool. Oh and the clinic is closed now, and he hasnt given me a number to get ahold of him


----------



## lauram_92

Ugh, nightmare. You'll have to remember to ask for one when you see him next. Try a hot bath, good for relaxing muscles. :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I texted myself and saved it LOL. i would have forgot, i have horrible baby brain. 
and yeah hot baths are amazing, i never want to get out, my dr told me its not safe tho


----------



## holly2234

Have you tried a hot water bottle on your back? Its what i use when my backs like that and it works wonders :) Hope youre feeling better


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

no i havent, i will :) 
Ugh i am sooooooo frustrated!
my OH's mum, grandma and brother told us they were coming out here tomoro ( we never see them they live 8 hours away )
well they JUST cancelled, we just bought groceries ( we didnt have the money for feeding everyone but i said id make it work) and they just cancelled!!! we bought them xmas gifts... My dad gave her money to give me, towards a bump cast i want. and now they arent coming until beggining of jan, i asked if she wasnt coming to my baby shower now. as her and her mom and aunts were invited. and no they arent, they want to do one there for me.. without me there! OH took the weekend off BOTH jobs, to see them.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Maybe TMI but.... do any of you have like a creamy white discharge?


----------



## Marlarky

I didnt read all about your pain but from the back pain you are describing almost sounds like a kidney inection! Hoping not though and hoping it goes away! :hugs: I have horrible back pain too but it seems to neverrrrr go away! Sorry about your Inlaws. Mine suck like that too except sometimes its the opposite. They live 20 mins away and we see them to friggen much :dohh:

Yeahh i have discharge like that too but lately its been a little more watery. How many weeks are you hun? Idont think you have a ticker unless my computers just acting up :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

No i dont lol idk how hehe, im 32 weeks


----------



## Marlarky

Holly!!!! 30 weeeeks!!!! :happydance:


Ok is it cool for me to update you guys?? I havent been on here in a few weeks first of all because my internet was being soooo stupid and I couldnt get a tech out to fix it until Wednesday so now im finally here! :dance:

30 week doctor checkup went as exepected. I have been having loads of pain down low in my pelvis. Like literally felt that if I squatted down and pushed, babys head would come out!! And Idk if anyone has ever had an Ovarian cyst, but I felt like I had some because it hurtttttttt soooooooo baddddddddddd but its just baby laying on them. (What a troublemaker! :haha:) Well anyway Im on bed rest for 6-7 more weeks until he is fullterm just in case because he seems to be liking it in my pelvis too much, just a little too early!! So that sucks but I will do anything for him to be full-term and not premature because Im just sooo nervous about those tiny little lungs still growing!

[[damn i use too many exclamation marks!!! :haha:]]

But how is everyone else doing?? I finally got a few nursing bras!!:wohoo: So I got reaaaaly excited about that. And hubby is FINALLY working a _little_ harder on the remodeling of the house because of what the doctor said. Nursery is still a storage room but hopefully on Sunday we will get all that sh*t outta there and rip down the walls and put the new windows in there! [[maybe get a new bathtub too and finally put our bathroom sink in! Im sooo sick of living out of the kitchen one :grr:]]

Happy Holidays!!! :D


----------



## lb

I'm so excited to finally be 30 weeks!! My 30 week check up is on monday and i get my glucose results then. 

Aw, poor thing. I'd hate to be on bed rest. is it really strict? Like, what are you allowed or not allowed to do while on bed rest?

And where did you get nursing bras?! (since you're in the US too :) )

I'm nervous about moving mid-january. We're moving out of our house early because our roommates are ridiculous and out of line, but I have a family history of premature labor and it makes me really nervous to have to unpack while 8-9 months pregnant. I pray that we don't end up with an upstairs apt. Stairs will aggravate my pgp like noooo other.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I cant find any nursing bras i like... im supposed to get a size bigger, it would be an E and i simply cant find those, maybe sports bras will work :) lol
Lauren i live on the top floor of my apartment, i die walking up and down lol


----------



## lb

I'm supposed to get an E too, but I can't find any 36E's ANYWHERE. Not even in walmart. All I can seem to find are things like 44E. And I don't think pinning bras will cut it :( I've been in sports bras since my chest grew to DDs within the first couple of months. uugh


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

yea i would be a 36E too, i haven't worn a bra in months, sports bras only. I looked at walmart in the city yesterday and i couldnt find any Es highest was like double D


----------



## lauram_92

Are American bra sizes & bra sizes from the UK the same?
I have two maternity bras, I don't really like wearing them because they have an extreme lack of support & I have big boobs. I also don't know what size I am exactly, I don't want to get measured.. :D


----------



## holly2234

Ahh bra shopping in the US is hell! When i was there i couldnt find anything at all.. I was a 32E then and it was impossible unless i ordered online which wasnt easy. But here we can get upto like I's and stuff in shops. I always found my maternity bras really supportive but i got them fitted.

Marlarky i know what you mean! I sometimes feel like she's so low down into my pelvis i cant sit upright with my legs closed... If that makes sense! Thankfully she moves back up again. Must be terrible to be on bed rest!

Lauren i hope you get to move soon! And that baby Kayla stays put until shes fully baked and youve finished work!

Laura yes i was asleep :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

I find bra shopping here hell.. After I have this little chubmonster I want to loose some weight and get some nice bras. Praying my boobs will shrink but everyone says they'll end up even bigger.. Aaah..
I have no idea what I am, I have an E that is tight and a DD that fits fine? :(


----------



## holly2234

Think it depends on the back size too. And the shop where it came from :)


----------



## x__amour

Congrats to all you February mommies! Can't wait to see your LO's! I swear, the last 10 weeks *FLY* BY! Enjoy it while you can! :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Hmm, I think I might look online and measure myself.. :haha:
Later though, I am lazy just now :D


----------



## holly2234

I think mothercare is pretty good with how to measure yourself. It tells you how in the fitting rooms before you buy bras. Plus they got a sale at the moment! They probably do online too :)


----------



## lauram_92

I got two maternity bras from mothercare £25 for them so really good as well.. :)


----------



## holly2234

Same :) I got two from there and two from a maternity shop which has closed down now


----------



## lb

i wish maternity stores in the US weren't so darn expensive! Or else I'd be all over looking for bras (and a winter coat and other various winter clothing). So right now, I'm sticking to sports bras and stretchy pre-preg clothes


----------



## holly2234

Theyre pretty expensive here too but some shops do their own ranges which arent so bad :) sales are good for finding stuff too.


----------



## lauram_92

Looking forward for the January saleeeeees :happydance:

I want to buy maternity clothes but it seems pointless cause I won't be wearing it long.. :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Yeah same! Im starting to sell the ones i dont wear now cause ive got some that dont fit right or that i dont like. Dunno why i bought them! Just enjoy shopping i think! Plus ive got a new pair of maternity jeans STUCK in the US. Never got chance to wear them but its more expensive to ship them back than get new ones.


----------



## holly2234

Just wondered... Is anyone else really thirsty all the time?!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

yes!! i constantly need something to drink


----------



## holly2234

Im drinking like 5 pints a day :| and thats minimum


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

in the middle of the night i wake up, so tired... but i HAVE to get up and drink or else i feel like im gunna die lol


----------



## holly2234

Me too! I get up every night to drink. Sometimes for food too cause im always starving


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

when i wake up, its like a sudden burst of hunger.. i feel sick i feel so hungry


----------



## holly2234

Try a biscuit or something when you go for the drink! Works wonders for me :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I grab and apple or a granola bar with a drink and lay back in bed, if im lucky i fall back asleep. sometimes i think i should just sleep in the bathroom. i pee, then get to bed and need to pee again! i do it five times in a row, theres not point in even leaving the bathroom!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh i know what you mean! Though if we stayed in the bathroom we wouldnt need to go!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

probly! 
How are you doiing? what time is it there


----------



## holly2234

Im doing good thanks! How about you? Its 2:30am. How about there?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

GO TO BED LOL what are you doing up!! its 8 31 pm here im doing good :)


----------



## holly2234

I can never sleep at normal times! No idea why


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I sleep all day :) but i can sleep at night sometimes too, but i can only fall asleep with my TV on


----------



## holly2234

I sleep from early hours of the morning until the next afternoon usually. Unless ive got somewhere to be the next day


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol, third tri i can get enough sleep!


----------



## holly2234

Same. First was the same! Second wasnt too bad.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

first all i could do was throw up


----------



## holly2234

Aww! I was lucky there. I felt sick as a dog but was never actually sick. It went away about 14 weeks. How long did you have it for?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Up to about 20 weeks, now it only comes if i stand for more than 10 minutes , but its better cuz first 20 weeks i sat on a couch with a bucket that OH had to empty every 5 minutes. and some crackers


----------



## holly2234

Aww that must have been horrible! I get hot and feel faint now. Almost fainted in the bank last week and had to go to the front of the queue and tell them i needed a chair!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Thats terrible !I alwasys feel dizzy lately


----------



## holly2234

I only do if its not or ive had to stand for a long time. But id rather cause i scene by asking for a chair than fainting!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Third tri ive had a ton of headaches, and my panties alwasys seeem to be damp:blush:


----------



## holly2234

Ahh i hate that permanently damp feeling...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I feel like it could be my waters, then i see sometimes is white and clumpy, which is just gross, and i feel like if i go to the hospital to get it checked out, theyll think im a fool becuase it might be nothing. 
and what are you doing up!! it must be like 4 now!


----------



## holly2234

I think its normal to get a lot. But if theres lumps it can indicate thrush. Its 5:15 now


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Oh my, i couldnt stay up that late ! what are you doing to entertain yourself


----------



## holly2234

Im just talking to my OH and watching some tv. The best tv is on at night!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I find the tv here at night is very limited!! there is only jerry springer and family guy and american dad and stuff like that lol


----------



## lauram_92

Holly, you were up till 6am.. :O I thought I was bad for not being able to sleep at nights, because I could only get to sleep at like 2am.. Last night I was shattered at twelve & finally got to sleep about 1am.. Hmm..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i went to bed at 1 30am, and now its 5 51 am. i had to eat !


----------



## lauram_92

I peed three times in half an hour before I went to bed so I was praying I could sleep all night, & I did :D :D :D :happydance: I never got up to pee, I feel so much more wide awake. But oh my god, I thought I was going to pee myself this morning.. It hurt to move.. I never really get hungry at night, I always get thirsty before I go to bed but I ignore it or I'll be up all night peeing..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I get into bed and all warm, then realize. CRAP i need to take my prenatal pill. so i have to get a drink, i usually pee a few times at night, or it hurts in the morning i have to pee soo bad!


----------



## lauram_92

I've been lucky, I only need to pee once at night.. Except a couple times I have gone twice. It makes me so annoyed & I can never get back to sleep.. :dohh:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

When i pee at night it like 5 times in a row, its ridiculous! i just shouldnt get back into bed in between and after i cant sleep aswell! Im a very picky sleeper too, i need everything to be hard or i turn and turn ... OH says he'll buy me a rock lol


----------



## holly2234

I only got up twice last night! Thats quite minimal for me :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

_I can never get comfy in bed, I have a cushion between my legs, a pillow under my stomach and one under my head.. So whenever I roll over I have to drag everything with me._


----------



## holly2234

Same :| I use one between my legs then the top of it i put under my bump. then two under my head. Moving is hell!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I have a huge body pillow, nearly as tall as me.. as i am very short hehe. that i put between my legs, under my bump, and i wrap it in my arms at night, lol. i use two pillows under my head and another behind my back, i turn at least 10 times at night. good thing OH is a sound sleeper


----------



## holly2234

I have a body pillow too but its too thick to go between my legs! I mostly use that behind my back when im sitting up


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

my body pillow has a thinner side and a thicker side, so i put the thinner side between my legs, i cant seem to have my legs touching at night i dont like the feel lol i miss sleeping on my tummy


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello,
I am having a february baby :)

I am having a little girl, due 22nd


----------



## holly2234

Congrats! :) Have added you :flower:


----------



## Lilys mummy

Thank you :)


----------



## holly2234

How old is your other little girl? Shes beautiful!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Thank you :) She was 2 on 3rd August


----------



## holly2234

Aww, going to be a lovely age gap!


----------



## Lilys mummy

yeh, I know :) I can't wait x


----------



## lauram_92

Woo, another February baby... :happydance:


----------



## holly2234

Its looking like a really busy month!


----------



## lauram_92

Yep.. But if I have to get induced early I'll be having a January baby. :O


----------



## holly2234

You'll be telling us all horror birth stories! :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Muahahaha, thats a great idea. Haha, hopefully I'll have a nice easy birth & then I will have to make up horror stories for you :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Yeah id rather you have made them up than gone through it!


----------



## lauram_92

I am so tired tonight :happydance: just can't be bothered moving to bed..


----------



## holly2234

Same.. Though that means i havent actually bothered moving OUT of bed :p I really want a bath too but i cant be bothered going to put the hot water on... Its not instant hot out of the taps but it is out of the shower.


----------



## lauram_92

Weird.. I don't have a bath, just a shower. Reeeally want baths all the time now as well..


----------



## holly2234

I cant imagine not having a bath! Though people say to me that they cant imagine not having hot water. I dont even notice that anymore


----------



## lauram_92

I used to have a bath with the shower joined in it, but then no one ever used the bath & we got our bathroom redecorated so the parents decided to just get a shower.. Then I got pregnant & thought 'oh, oh, where am I gonna bath the baby when it gets too big for the baby bath?'


----------



## holly2234

Thats gonna be a tricky one! A tin bath!


----------



## lauram_92

Hahah, probably sit him in the bottom of the shower or something :S


----------



## holly2234

Yeah you'll find a way :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

I am more scared about giving birth this time than i was with Lily because i know what to expect :/


----------



## lauram_92

but atleast this time you will be more prepared. what painkillers did you take with your first labour?


----------



## Lilys mummy

I had gas and air at first and then i had an epidural. 

But this time i don't want anything except from gas and air :)


----------



## holly2234

Think you two can have yours first and then tell me about it before my turn? :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Have you guys done your hospital bags


----------



## Lilys mummy

holly2234 said:


> Think you two can have yours first and then tell me about it before my turn? :haha:

Haha :) I just want her to hurry up !



Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Have you guys done your hospital bags

No, well i have put 2 babygrows in the bag nothing else yet.


----------



## holly2234

I want to. But it feels a little bit too soon for some reason.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i WANT to do things... i just dont EVER feel up to it. like i WANT to get them ready, and i want to set up the nursery, i constantly feel ill lately


----------



## holly2234

Aww i hope you feel better! I dont know what to put in my hospital bag. Or what bag to use!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I dont know what to put in either.. ill start a thread whenever i do do it...
And i hope i feel better too :( its first tri all over again.. I feel dizzy, and like im about to throw up. then LO moves around and makes it worse, laying down makes it so much worse too :( i ate some crackers and it did nothing. I have a headache the size of ... something really big lol. 
im gunna use a bright yellow bag i have. so i know i wont lose it lol


----------



## holly2234

Good idea for the bag! Have you got flu or something or is it pregnancy related?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im not sure, my head is fairly hot, but ive felt like this since last night my bump went rock hard ( stil is ) and ive started to get nasty pains. where i had to squeeze something. and i had to be sitting up, then i suddenly felt grossly sick, like now, and the headache.. i hit my head this morning... on the wall. long story lol


----------



## holly2234

Oh no! Go and get checked! Are they contractions? Its quite common to be sick and ill before giving birth. Now if youre getting contractions too, they need to be stopped!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

The pain has gone away, just a few last night. Or i would have gone already, now i just feel sickly.. i cant stand without almost fallling. and i want to lay down :( but it makes it worse..


----------



## holly2234

Ohh no :( I really hope you get better soon


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:hugs: Thanks :)
Does your LO have a kicking pattern?


----------



## holly2234

She did. But recently ive been all over the place so she has been too :| But now i feel her several times throughout the day. Does yours?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Well, everynight he kicks when i try and sleep. he kicks me till hes comfy and im not lol. and when im in the bath he does, other than that he seems pretty quite he'll kick a few times but nothing on schedual


----------



## lauram_92

I have no idea what to put in the hospital bag.. :( I mean I don't know how many outfits for me or the LO.. & then there is all that random stuff you would never think of.. I am debating on taking my video camera *NOT* to video the birth, but for just after he is born..

Melissa, I hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Lilys mummy

I am going to ask my mum to help me do the hospital bag again. My mum took her video camera and videoed Lily just after she was born when she was passed to me, and she is taking it this time as well :)

Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah, that is when I would like it videoed too..

The midwife said to me to start packing my bag at 35 weeks, so I have a week and two days until I should start. I think I have already picked his coming home outfit. :D


----------



## holly2234

My midwife didnt really answer when i asked her. Her reply was "the health visitor will do a visit at 36 weeks" AND?! Im just gonna do mine when i feel like i need to. Or when i can find a bag to put it in! Theres a decent bag in the loft but people shout at me to stop climbing up there these days... Ive bought lots of stuff for it though.


----------



## lauram_92

I'm too scared to go up our loft because there is only certain places you can stand or you will fall through.. I have no idea what bag to take.. I have handbags but not any big ones.. :S Might just chuck it all in a black binliner :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Thanks guys, i feel a little better today :) Threw up all last night tho.. now i cant get enough sleep! i dont have a video camera, i wanted to tape the birth... then someone commented id have to mute it.. lol, so i decided not to. my mom is a photographer and offered to do pictures, no crotch shots lol just me pushing, holding OHs hand, things like that, when he first comes out, gets handed to me, i think it would be an amazing memory havent said yes or no yet.

4 MORE DAYS TILL CHRISTMAS!


----------



## holly2234

Thats a lovely idea! Im definitely not having mine videoed! Photos are fine though.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i was so sure i wanted it taped... then thought about it. lol. But i think pictures will be nice :) 
I always seem to crave something i dont have !


----------



## holly2234

I think thats the one rule of cravings! If you dont have it, youre gonna want it!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol yeah, and its something if i got the ingredients id royally screw it up!


----------



## holly2234

Whats everyone craving then? :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Chilli&rice <3!!!!
And Eggs Benedict 
Neither do i want to make lol
What aboutt you


----------



## holly2234

Today, nothing! Which is pretty odd for once. Im eating white chocolate though.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I LOVE white chocolate...
I crave indian food EVERYDAY. i have no indian places here :( !


----------



## holly2234

Aww theres loads here! But i dont like Indian food! Just polished off that chocolate. I think ive done quite well actually! It was the same bar from yesterday! (granted it was a 200g bar!)


----------



## lb

I knew I was forgetting something when I went to the store today. I really want some chocolate.


----------



## holly2234

Am i the only one who has a permanent supply in the cupboard?!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol i have a supply thats for sure. no white chocolate tho!


----------



## holly2234

Ive got every kind! Not dark chocolate though. That makes me too thirsty then my milk intake is upped...


----------



## lb

i can't have a supply sitting anywhere because my dog Sanchez will find a way to eat it all :(


----------



## holly2234

Aww but how can you say no to that face of his! (saw your photos earlier!) Sounds like youve got some pets that eat better than some humans :haha:


----------



## lb

lol i do! whenever i want to eat, i have to kick them out!


----------



## holly2234

Aww! Theyre both so cute!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I dont like dark chocolate! Lol. And yues lauren you have such cute pets !


----------



## lb

hehe thanks :))

i only like dark chocolate with mint. like ghiradelli squares. mmm


----------



## lauram_92

I really want some beetroot. Like the stuff from a jar.. I usually hate it, but I want it so badly. I think there might be some in the cupboard..

I also craved salt & vinegar pringles last night I MADE my friend go to the shop for me :D


----------



## holly2234

I just like the smell of cleaning materials...


----------



## lauram_92

My friend has the nicest smelling detol.. :D


----------



## Lilys mummy

I love the smell of bleach !!


----------



## holly2234

Ive got this Witch face wash and i love the smell of it.. As well as lemon cleaner and washing powder


----------



## Lilys mummy

Oh yeh washing powder as well and clothes when they have just came out the washing machine and still wet !


----------



## lauram_92

I have reeeally good lemon shower gel.. Mmm, wanna eat it.


----------



## holly2234

Showering is starting to get dangerous for us all :p


----------



## lb

I think showering is dangerous because i almost fall over every time i want to shave my legs. I've given up. I can't reach :(


----------



## lauram_92

Haha, shaving is very, very hard.. :(


----------



## holly2234

I gave up! I use Veet In Shower now! :)


----------



## lauram_92

Thats a plan, I have it but never use it.. Weird smell..


----------



## holly2234

Yeah it does smell weird... But its way easier than shaving and about landing on my head every time


----------



## lb

Don't you have to be able to reach your legs to use Veet? I can't bend down far enough to even get the stuff on :(


----------



## holly2234

I sit on the toilet and put my foot on the side of the bath or lean it on my other leg while i put it on. If your bath isnt close you could stick your feet up on a box or something. Waaay easier than shaving!


----------



## lb

Hmm.. I'll have to try that. Before, I was trying to sit on the edge of the tub and nearly fell off the side. My bathroom is sooo tiny.


----------



## holly2234

Mines tiny too but i think that actually helps with this, always somewhere to put my feet while i put the stuff on! My toilets next to the bath and the sinks at the end of the bath. And the showers over it. Then theres about a foot and a half to stand in! And i burn my thigh on the radiator while on the toilet... That is NOT fun... :p


----------



## lb

Mine is just small in that no matter how I sit, something is jabbing into me. If i sit on the toilet and put my leg on the bathtub, then the sink is in my back. but i did just take a shower and find that i can use the towel rack that's IN the bath to hang off of. I have nice smooth legs now :)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh good! I dont! :haha: Couldnt be bothered for like a week. Nobody sees anyway. The post man and woman (two parcels delivered separately and they say they have no money!) saw this morning when i opened the door in my OH's shorts and top. As did the police man at the door. Neither of which im likely to see again :p


----------



## lb

Well it's still warm enough here to wear shorts and tanks, so I have to be sure not to leave my legs unruly or it's a huge embarrassment. it's too hot for me to wear jeans comfortably.


----------



## lb

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs122.ash2/39437_475138528025_529798025_5781815_5046857_n.jpg

Ok, so i posted this in the bump thread, but i couldn't resist posting here too :)))


----------



## holly2234

You have a lovely bump! Yeah i get what you mean on the legs! I went to Amsterdam once and all the women had hairy legs and they didnt seem to care.


----------



## Marlarky

Hi guys sorry I havent been back.... Again..!! :dohh:

I got my nursing bras at Walmart actually!! And they have other bras that are really comfy that arent maternity but are sooo comfy anyway and those go up into the E n F sizes. Ill probably be an E once all my milk comes in- Im a 38 DD right now. 36 C before I got pregnant.

YES BEDREST SUCKSSSSSSS so hard, i swear. I went to the mall for 2 hours the other day because I wasnt taking it seriously and got REAL contractions for over an hour but labor ward said that as long as they werent regular to not worry. They would start in my back like hell and then wrap to my bump and get really really tight. I didnt like them at all!! But I think I was just in so much pain more because I was scared since Im still so early! 

But ummm well Im not supposed to walk for more than 10 mins straight at a time, or be on my feet for more than 10 mins at a time. No stairs. No dancing or jumping. He said I can do all my housework as like as Im not stressing and stretching a lot and I take a break every 10 mins. So 5 to 6 more weeks of that UGGGGHHHHH its killing me.

I had contractions again last night but they went away after 2 hours and then got one realllllllyy bad one again and then not anymore all night or all day today. Surprisingly, because hubby was putting in our new bathtub last night from about 1 to 6 am. It was a pain in the ass because there is like no room in our bathroom and we didnt realize this tub was a little bigger than the last one so we had to move pipes around and cut the flooring and stuff. oh it was just aggravating and I had to help him and I was standing a lot and getting nervous they were going to start back up again. But its hard when its just you and hubby remodeling a whole house by yourselves and one of you is pregnant and the other works 6 long days a week. 
But I set up the Bassinet!!! My cat jumped in it and was laying down :haha: I hurried up and took a few pics and got her outta there ASAP because I know its not good for her to get used to it! I am going to have to buy her a kitty bed nw so she will leave the bassinet alone. Shes such a curious cat shes going to want to be all cute and cuddly with that baby and I will have to monitor them like crazy!! Shes trouble hahaha but shes a sweetheart. Only hurts bugs! :haha: Ill post pics in a min let me upload them!! :)


----------



## Marlarky

Kitty boo <3
 



Attached Files:







bassinet again.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2









playing with the mobile.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2









more bassiner.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 1









more basinet.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 2









laying in the bassinet.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lb

Awww... your kitty is so cute :)) Mine likes to chill in the stroller, which annoys me to no end. 

That sucks about your contractions and bed rest though :( Just take it easy and your LO will be full term before you know it. 

James and I are moving to another apartment mid-January. It was either then or wait until at least February 9, and I was NOT having that. That's after my leave starts, and I'm only taking leave 3 weeks early because I'm med-risk for early labor. I don't want to be huge and unpack the house.

Do they really all have hairy legs in Amsterdam? I can't imagine O.O


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I keep trying to add my pictures but they hate me i wont work, you all have me on facebook though, so youve seen the new ones :) But two uploaded :)
 



Attached Files:







growing.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









Ediit 2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I probly comlpain SOOO much about my dr.
But yesterday i went for an appt, and he said i was two pounds up from three weeks ago, and to stop gaining weight :/ Uhm thanks. Ive gained MAYBE 20 so far
When i first got there he ran in the room, and ran out and ran in, asked me how far along i was, OMG look at the damn files!!!!
He lost what my original weight was on his stupid laptop, so i told him to look at paper filies, he said NOTHING in there was about this pregnancy, oh awesome, hes lost sooo many of my results.
I finally know my glucose test results, 4.8 so nice and low
I am o- blood, so im supposed to get a shot REGARDLESS right after birth, same with baby, and he refuses to WASTE the stuff, he says he'll test baby first, and then wait a few hours for results, ugh.. no!!!
Hes supposed to be seeing me weekly now, but says its okay he'll see me in 3.. at 36 weeks.. and do a group B test, i asked him to explian it to me and he said oh dont worry its on the internet...!!! My blood pressure was 110 over 70 and has been creeping up now its 120 over 80 and he tells me its fine... and he doesnt think he will keep a close look on it.. thanks!!!
he annoys the crap ouut of me
the receptionists told me i cant switch prenatal drs, we have two in town... they said the lady isnt taking new patients, a few days after they told me this, georgina, a friend here, got pregnant, and got in with her!!
Oh and another thing i foiund out is they arent supposed to be working with patients under 18 for prenatal , we get sent to saskatoon
good thing the NEVER asked me age,.


----------



## lauram_92

What prettyful bumps.. Can't believe I only have six weeks left to go now.. 34 weeks has creeped up so fast..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

34 weeks!! Oh my ! are you ready?!
32 weeks deff creeped up on me, idk what ill do with only 8 weeks


----------



## holly2234

Yes they mostly all have hairy legs! Its enough for you to actually notice and keep seeing it around! Although i walked into the hotel and some girl comes running downstairs and said to the receptionist "where can i get condoms". The receptionist obviously saw me look a bit odd and he said "its Amsterdam! you can say anything! here, take an apple".

Marlarky your bed rest sounds horrible! Not long to go now though :)

Melissa your doctor...is insane. He needs to retire!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yes, hes a useless tit!!
Whats everyone doing for Christmas eve/Christmas?


----------



## holly2234

Not a lot really. Peeling the veg for saturday tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Going to my moms tomoro around 2, with my OH and my brother is coming into town, and my grandma will be there, and we'll play wii for a bit :) Eat cookies, were making chilli for dinner tomor, and idk what else we'll do
Christmas day my mom will pick me and luke up at like 7am. we'll go open presents. eat fruit and pancakes :)
Mom and i will make appetizers for the day, make lunch, and make the turkey and ham and stuff for that night. And then more family will be coming over around 3 that day


----------



## holly2234

Ohh sounds good :) Not much happens on christmas for us. There will only be me and my mum here in the morning until everyone else arrives around 1ish then we can have presents. We'll have done dinner too for about 1:30-2ish


----------



## lauram_92

I always have Xmas with my family & my auntie, uncle and two cousins but they are going to Glasgow because my cousin is now living there and can't get time of work so it will just be me, my mum, my dad & my brother. :(
I'll probably get up like ten, open presents then shower & get ready. Then help my mum with the food (ooh yum yum) then eat it at like two.. Then sit & watch dvds all night. There is always a 'disco' thing in the pub on Christmas.. But I don't see the point in going. It's so cold & I'll be bored, everyone will be drunk & fighting.


----------



## holly2234

Sounds like we all have an eventful day :p Is everyone having turkey?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think turkey tastes dry, so maybe if there is really good gravy, but i usually stick with ham :)


----------



## holly2234

Yeah it is a bit. Can be nice though depending how its cooked. Weve got turkey and lamb just for a bit of variety


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ive never had lamb, is it good


----------



## holly2234

Lamb is amazing! My OH had hardly eaten lamb before he came over here cause its really expensive in the US. Now he loves it :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hmm im going to have to try it !!
Lets see if i can buy it here lol


----------



## holly2234

Its very expensive from what i hear! Not so much here though. All meat is expensive here :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Here too, we have one butcher shop. so they can price it at whatever they want, im not to sure if they sell lamb tho. and id have not a clue how to cook it lol


----------



## holly2234

Low temperature for about 4 hours. About 170/180c in the oven.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ill take a look tomor :)


----------



## lb

I dunno what we're having. I think I'm going with James for Christmas and I have no clue what they eat for Christmas. But my Gramma is making her homemade beef chili for Christmas Eve (which is when we celebrate :) ) 

The only time I've ever had lamb was eating a gyro sandwich. Mmmmmmm. It's pretty cheap just to get a gyro here, but expensive to actually buy some lamb!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh sounds fun! Weve got a whole lamb leg and a big turkey breast joint. But now theres only 5 of us so we dont need that much! :dohh: Gonna be eating leftovers for days!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Left overs are good tho !


----------



## lb

I looooove leftovers!


----------



## lauram_92

I am having turkey, always have done.. I have never eaten lamb but thats because my dad owns sheep & it just can't eat it.. :thumbup: They are too cute.. 

Whats everyone getting from santa? I am getting curlers :D :D :D


----------



## holly2234

I agree they are cute but they taste so damn good! I couldnt go and eat one that id seen running in the field though. Bit different when its already in tesco. 

My mum got me a bread maker to keep me occupied :p Nothing like home made bread!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My OH got me heating massaging slipper!!! And a heating blanket, im always cold!
I started to take up painting again, so he bought be paints, and canvas's. A polka doted housecoat, a HUGE chocolate bar, i dont remember what else he got me, its all wrapped and under the tree, cant open them till tomoro! And my mom got me a whole crap-load, she is a shop-o-holic, thats probly where i get it from, i only know she got Me a crock pot :) the rest is a surprise!! 
Idk what i got from santa yet tho!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh sounds good :) Im terrible at keeping surprises so i told my OH what i got for him :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol Me too, OH and i shoppeed together lol, we had to go into the city to shop and thats and hr away so why make more than 1 trip!
He was going to get me a turtle, but we have a no pet thing in out apt, so we didnt know if a turtle would classify lol


----------



## holly2234

Wow a turtle for christmas! I got my OH an Xbox. One of the old ones though. Some American cereal and a few other bits and pieces which are more necessary items than anything else. And a couple of things from the baby to him :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I got OH Call of duty black ops! *rolls eyes* He's going to play it ALL the time... 
A jar that says "bingo" since he turned 18, he really likes gettin lottery tickets, so i put 15$ in there to start off
3 t shirts.
5 undershirts
LOTS of socks and underwear
A game called jenga
I dont remember what else, baby brain :)


----------



## holly2234

We all love Jenga! Ive got it shoved under my drawers in the living room :p Along with Monopoly and Chess. Does every man get socks for christmas?! I got some for my OH too :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lol. they seem to lose them very often! and ive never played, he tells me its really fun. and i am lame, and i could sit and play games all night. :)


----------



## holly2234

Me too. My OH and i always play monopoly and ps2 and stuff  Gonna be Xbox this year!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I could sit and play crib and cards and such all night, i love board games, i cheat without knowing it, so i only play with him HA!


----------



## holly2234

My OH always wins! I dunno how he does it :p


----------



## lauram_92

I played monopoly tonight & I won :D Just seeing as you were talking about board games, I always usually loose so I am chuffed. :) Spent so much on peoples christmases this year.. Damn.


----------



## lb

I spent a lot this year on Christmas gifts too. We don't usually play board games as a family (except for Trivial Pursuit) because we usually end up fighting over who's winning and who cheated and whatnot.


----------



## holly2234

I didnt spend too much really. I did spend more on my OH but a lot of it is just essentials wrapped up! I made a lot of presents too. Like my grandmas is a basket full of little things she likes. Shes impossible to buy for because if she doesnt like something she just throws it away so ive bought things ive seen in her house before or things she uses regularly and just dressed them up a bit.


----------



## lauram_92

I bought :

My mum - perfume, 2 dvds & sweeties
My dad - 2 dvds
My brother - designer t shirt
Friend - a mug, pyjamas, slippers
Friend - t shirt & chocolate santa that is mooning
Friends baby - 2 t shirts
Friend - perfume & willy shot glasses ;)
Friend - willy shaped egg frier, nail varnish & perfume


----------



## lb

I made my parents and grandparents frames that say "Miss Kayla" on them, have real pressed flowers glued on two corners, and a 4D scan picture in them :) I'd show you pictures, but they're receiving them tonight and my mom is on my fb. I'll post pictures after tonight :)


----------



## lauram_92

Aww cute. I wish I got a 4D scan.


----------



## lb

Mine was free from the hospital!


----------



## lauram_92

Reaaally? We have to pay over here.. It is usually like £100 - £250 depending on the package you get.


----------



## holly2234

I wish they were cheaper!


----------



## lauram_92

Me too, but I would also have to travel like a zillion miles to get to a place that does it..


----------



## holly2234

Theres a few places around here but theyre just so much. Plus scans later on are less clear and theres much less to see so i wouldnt bother now really.


----------



## lauram_92

& I want a surprise of what he looks like :D


----------



## holly2234

Aww what do you think hes gonna look like? Like hair and eye colour etc?


----------



## lauram_92

When I was little I had blonde hair & blue eyes, the 'sperm donor' :haha: has brown hair & brown eyes. So I am hoping he takes after me & not that idiot. Although dark haired babies are adourableeeee :D I hope he has hair anyways. What about you?


----------



## holly2234

We both have brown hair so thats a very likely one! Mines thick and straight and Chads is fine and curly. So thick brown curly hair would be lovely. Also i have blue eyes and Chad has brown. So im guessing brown eyes too.


----------



## lb

Usually we have to pay for our 4D scans, but this was a nice surprise from the sonographer. :)

What all did ya'll get for Christmas? 
James and I got everything needed to move out of this house :) And 1000 ct Egyptian cotton sheets and a handmade quilt from my Gramma and Mom!


----------



## lauram_92

I got curlers, a dvd, a couple of tops, pyjama bottoms, slippers, pants ;) & this box of handmade soap & stuff from my brother, I sat in my room for over an hour just smelling it. Can't leave it alone, totally obsessed.. :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ill update what i got later on tonight, not alot of time right now, just wanted to say 
Holly - my mom didnt like the tape on all the slips of paper to find out the name, she thanks you ;)

Name is Mikah Eli James Doerksen


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> I got curlers, a dvd, a couple of tops, pyjama bottoms, slippers, pants ;) & this box of handmade soap & stuff from my brother, I sat in my room for over an hour just smelling it. Can't leave it alone, totally obsessed.. :headspin: :wohoo:

Aww sounds lovely! My grandma made this amazing lemon cake... Could eat it all day!


----------



## holly2234

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Ill update what i got later on tonight, not alot of time right now, just wanted to say
> Holly - my mom didnt like the tape on all the slips of paper to find out the name, she thanks you ;)
> 
> Name is Mikah Eli James Doerksen

Aww im sorry! Bet it was fun though  Thats a lovely name. Though my LO's name is still secret! I got the cutest dress for her last night. Went to the shop right before it closed for a few last things and it was being discounted so i had to :p


----------



## lauram_92

holly2234 said:


> Aww im sorry! Bet it was fun though  Thats a lovely name. Though my LO's name is still secret! *I got the cutest dress for her* last night. Went to the shop right before it closed for a few last things and it was being discounted so i had to :p

Upload a picture, upload a picture :hissy: :juggle: :wohoo:


----------



## lauram_92

P.S cutee name Melissa.
I seen someone who said if they had a boy they are calling him Oliver, was like oh noo thats my favourite name so far :(


----------



## holly2234

I hate when people mention using the name ive chosen :p Im like NOOOOOO thats my name! But ive only seen one so far so its not too bad!

Laura ill get photos later :)


----------



## holly2234

Omg just noticed my ticker moved up a box! :happydance:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i simply couldnt keep it a secret anymore!! to hard when i have painted his name on canvas's for the nursery, to hard to hide things. and i refer to him as Mikah, so i have to catch myself and call him baby around people, so might as well!!Im still not home to update what i got for xmas, i will when i get there and will go threw it so i dont forget! ill upload a picture of our exploding tree too!
Hope everyone had/having a wonderful christmas!


----------



## lb

Hooray for the second to last box in the ticker!!! :D Now I'm very very nervous. :O


----------



## holly2234

Im not really nervous yet  Maybe i will be soon


----------



## lizardbreath

Hey Ladies Quick question have any of you started to Lose your Plug? I didnt Lose mine til I was already in Labour with Jaymee, But Last Night i Lost some of my Plug with this baby.


----------



## holly2234

I havent yet as far as im aware! Whats it look like when you do lose it? Cause i dont really know! I have heard of people losing it around 32ish weeks though.


----------



## joanneNbabyx

hey ladies!!hope everyones pregnancies are well:) WHOOOOHOOOO WE ARE ALL GETTING CLOSE TO THE DD:)
is anyone else feeling the LO pressing against your hips?coz i think i am, and if it isnt the baby, dunno what is:/ lol


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i get either hips or ribs! Whichever of most inconvenient at the time she does :p Wow i cant believe we're all so close to the end


----------



## lb

I haven't lost any plug yet. But I def get poked in the hips and ribs a lot. I've been getting a ton of pelvic pressure today though with lots of cramping in my back.


----------



## lauram_92

I haven't lost my plug. But I go get lots of kicking and pressure in my hips!


----------



## Lilys mummy

I haven't lost my plug yet either, and she kicks and presses against my ribs and hips all the time ! :)


----------



## lauram_92

I am so sick of my friends moaning about the baby names I like. Why do they think it concerns them so much? :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

I hate the awkward silences the most when people dont like the name! Only family knows though and its the ones i dont really see who acted like that.


----------



## lauram_92

At the meal for my birthday my friend turned and said 'Oh god, you're not still calling him Oliver are you?' I was so mad, I mean why does she think it concerns her? Then she said 'I like the name Summer', well thats great considering I am having a boy. Then she said 'I wish you were having a girl'.. :growlmad: Should it not be more important the name I like & the sex I wanted? I wanted a boy, so I am happy..

Oliver has never been a definate name, but it is my favourite. I don't see why they have to try & wreck it the whole time? Like 'Oh Oliver, where is twist?' I mean you could think of a catchphrase for any name in the world.. Idiots :shrug::growlmad:


----------



## holly2234

It shouldnt matter to them! I think Oliver is a nice name. It seems non pregnant friends always make the least helpful comments!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Its your baby so you can call him what you want and if you like it then it has nothing to do with them !!

If our baby was a boy we was going to call her Oliver Lyric :)


----------



## lauram_92

Even if my friend said they liked the name Jimmybobinob for their kid, I wouldn't act like that. I would say it wasn't my favourite name but it would still be cute cause baby names always are cute. I mean the child could be called feet & you would still be like aww.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Yeh i know wat you mean :)

Haha that made me laugh :D


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hey guys!! 
Sorry i havent been on lately, in laws are here, no time to get to the computer! 33 weeks now!!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello :)
How are you ??
Ooh not long now :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im good, soooo frustrated. Wbu


----------



## Lilys mummy

I am ok thanks :) , just feel like i am going to pop anytime soon haha :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My dr says i wont go to term, but if you read back hes a right tool. so i dont listen to him. I think ill be early tho


----------



## Lilys mummy

Ah i don't listen to my doctor either :) I think i will be early too


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

And he'll be a beast lol


----------



## Lilys mummy

Who will be a beast ? :D


----------



## lizardbreath

Thanks ladies . I looked it up with your second you can some plug earlier then with your first. makes me not as scared


----------



## holly2234

My midwife doesnt say anything! I dont think she will either just in case shes wrong!


----------



## lizardbreath

I was told I was going to be Over due with Jaymee , as I had an apt 4 days prior and there was No signs of her coming on her own , So they booked me an apt for her due date , and she ended up coming a Day early , I was also told if She was 6 pounds that would be BIG , so i was expecting to be Induced and have this tiny baby and she came early and was 7.8 So I never listen to the doctor they will come when they come and they will weigh what they will weigh


----------



## holly2234

Yeah exactly! I think thats why my midwife doesnt say anything on it. She knows first hand a baby will arrive when he/she is ready


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lilys mummy said:


> Who will be a beast ? :D

 My LO mikah :)
He will be huge, i was 8 12 when i was born!


----------



## lb

hello, sorry it's been a while for me. 
James and I just found out that he wasn't approved to be leased an apartment, so we're stuck here until this summer, which SCARES me so much. I've been crying about it for most of today. I'm absolutely terrified of our roommates' dogs and I hide in my room all day to avoid them. I do NOT want those people around my baby at all, but we have nowhere else to go. :(
Anyways, I think my LO will be here early too. We have a family history of really big preemies (my brother was 6 weeks early and weighed almost 7 lbs!).


----------



## holly2234

Nooooo! Thats terrible :( Is there any way you could move into another shared house?


----------



## lb

Nope :( We're living with his brother and his brother's fiancee. We're still technically on the lease here, and if we moved somewhere else without approval, our rental history will go to crap. So we're waiting for tax season in March to get our returns, pay off his rental credit, and wait out this lease until August. So maybe my birthday present will be a new place :)


----------



## charlene7828

due 17th of feb!!!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Lilys mummy said:
> 
> 
> Who will be a beast ? :D
> 
> My LO mikah :)
> He will be huge, i was 8 12 when i was born!Click to expand...

Oh haha :) Aaawww , Love his name !


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> Nope :( We're living with his brother and his brother's fiancee. We're still technically on the lease here, and if we moved somewhere else without approval, our rental history will go to crap. So we're waiting for tax season in March to get our returns, pay off his rental credit, and wait out this lease until August. So maybe my birthday present will be a new place :)

Thats really crappy. Hopefully it will happen in time for your birthday :)


----------



## holly2234

charlene7828 said:


> due 17th of feb!!!

Congrats! Ill add you. Do you know if youre having a boy or girl?


----------



## lauram_92

I had a growth scan & baby is measuring about a week big. I think I am going to have a big baby, who will probably be late because thats what my family history is like :dohh:
I want to reach my due date though :thumbup:


----------



## Lilys mummy

They told me Lily was going to be a big baby and she was born the day before her due date weighing 5lb 1oz :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Aw wow, she must have been tiny! I get so annoyed trying to guess the size of clothes to buy, I don't want to spend all my money on newborn if he is gunna be a chunker & not fit them!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

lauram_92 said:


> Aw wow, she must have been tiny! I get so annoyed trying to guess the size of clothes to buy, I don't want to spend all my money on newborn if he is gunna be a chunker & not fit them!

My midwife said buy 0-3 it may look a little big on them to start with but they grow out of newborn stuff pretty quickly anyways, so ive bought more 0-3 stuff. but id rather buy a little big because at least they will grow into them at some point hun! xx


----------



## lauram_92

I think I have roughly the same amount of newborn & 0-3 things.. I am done clothes shopping now anyway, if he needs more I can always order it nearer the time. :thumbup:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah thats too true hun. ive got a few more bits and bobs i need to get like more sleepsuits as i dont thik ihave anywhere near enpugh for little man! Ive had flu for the past week so i havent been up for going out much, just staying in and eating, its all i ever seem to do now. food is my best friend! xxx


----------



## Lilys mummy

lauram_92 said:


> Aw wow, she must have been tiny! I get so annoyed trying to guess the size of clothes to buy, I don't want to spend all my money on newborn if he is gunna be a chunker & not fit them!

She was, she was like a little doll. soon grew up though !


----------



## lauram_92

She is so pretty as well.. I don't know if it is just me, but I think she looks completely different in your avatar & your signature.. It is the same girl right? Haha..


----------



## holly2234

I have the same amount of newborn and 0-3 too but nearly all of the newborn i got second hand and it looks new because its been used so little.


----------



## Lilys mummy

lauram_92 said:


> She is so pretty as well.. I don't know if it is just me, but I think she looks completely different in your avatar & your signature.. It is the same girl right? Haha..

Thank you :) Yeh they are both Lily, maybe because the one in signature is in back and white and it was in june and the one in my avatar was the beginning of november :flower:
 



Attached Files:







6500_234512020563_897990563_7995028_6796272_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## holly2234

Lilys mummy said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> She is so pretty as well.. I don't know if it is just me, but I think she looks completely different in your avatar & your signature.. It is the same girl right? Haha..
> 
> Thank you :) Yeh they are both Lily, maybe because the one in signature is in back and white and it was in june and the one in my avatar was the beginning of november :flower:Click to expand...

She has an identical shape face in both photos! I think its because shes got a little older. Kids change so much so fast dont they :flower:


----------



## Lilys mummy

Yeh she has changed so much :)


----------



## lauram_92

Maybe I am just a freak then! Hahaha.  I am actually looking forward to going into labour, just so I can get it over & done with.. But I don't want doctors poking & prodding me.. :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i honestly havent thought about labor, itll come when it comes, and ill kill whoever gets in my way lol,no, i just figure itll hurt alot, but itll be worth it, i kinda wish i could get it over with now, but i want him to keep cookin!


----------



## holly2234

A valentines baby would be nice!


----------



## lauram_92

As soon as I hit 37 weeks the hot curry & pineapple is coming out! Haha :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Im gonna get one of those gym balls!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im going to get one of the gym balls too :) and i eat so much pineapple as it is, Mikah really doesnt like it lol


----------



## holly2234

I keep eating cheese and chocolate and stuff... I eat fruit every night but thats nothing compared to the unhealthy stuff...


----------



## lb

My mom is letting me use her gym ball. I get it tomorrow. I'm excited because I've been having a lot of pressure and back pain lately. Stupid Braxton Hicks STILL aren't letting up.


----------



## holly2234

Dont go having a 2010 baby on us Lauren! Cross your legs :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I have the worse pain when i walk now, it feels like his head is soooo low! even when i move i feel something down there.


----------



## lauram_92

My back is sore, but thats about it. I sometimes get pelvic pain which can be pretty painful. I am just sick of being pregnant now, want him to come out already!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Me too , but i think he should prob cook longer!


----------



## holly2234

Some days i feel like she would fall out if i bent over! Shes been head down for about 4 weeks now just growing heavier and heavier and wedging her feet further into my ribs :p Had a lot of pelvic pain too and i cant lift my legs very far one at a time. I feel about 110!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

When i walk i wabble LOL, so it doesnt hurt so much and i dont feel what i think is his head banging against my bone! when i roll over in bed it hurts, i feel old too holly! We should all just give up moving for while ;)


----------



## holly2234

Its moving after being still for a while that hurts the most! I had a dream last night that she was born early on the 4th feb


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I have dreams all the time that hes early, and HUGE, and i have horrible dreams that i dont hear him crying at night, or i drop him :(


----------



## holly2234

Aww. I dont dream about anything very often. But sometimes it actually happens!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Maybe youll have an early baby!


----------



## holly2234

Maybe! Not too early though. Bot of my grandmas were early. Both of my mums were late. Maybe mine will be on time!


----------



## lauram_92

I never have serious dreams, always ones where I have like five babies..


----------



## holly2234

You never know! Maybe you will have 5


----------



## joanneNbabyx

talking bout dreams all i dream bout every night is that my bf cheats on me:/


----------



## lauram_92

Thats not a very good dream to have, are you paranoid about him cheating on you or think he is?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Our babies are officially due next month!


----------



## lauram_92

Woohoo, I have a month & two days to go..


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I have 6w +1d


----------



## lauram_92

I have 33 days or four weeks & five days.. :D


----------



## holly2234

I have 7 weeks 6 days!


----------



## lauram_92

Anyone else think it has started to draaag?


----------



## Lilys mummy

I have got 7 weeks and 2 days :)


----------



## holly2234

Not really. I think it dragged most from about 20 to 27 weeks!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Not really, but your also ahead of us, maybe it will at 4 weeks!


----------



## lauram_92

I think it drags soo much, I have reached a new stage of uncomfortableness. You's should look forward to it.. Not.


----------



## holly2234

Not long to go now :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

you can get more uncomfortable than this?!
Its to the point i cannot sleep for longer than 30 minutes, then i have to roll over and wait another 30 minutes to fall asleep, i cannot get comfy in bed anymore! and when i walk it feels like hes going to fall out! and heartburn now makes me sick! It gets worse!!? Lol
On a lighter note, im getting my hair cut&died on Wednesday and getting my Mat pictures done :)


----------



## lauram_92

It's got worse for me recently, I can't sleep & I keep getting sharp pains in my belly that aren't sore but are annoying! It hurts soo bad to get out of bed in the morning, my bump seems to go hard so often & push into me.. Hard to explain but makes it hard to move when you are sitting..

I haven't had bad heartburn, only once.. Maybe I'll have a bald baby!


----------



## Lilys mummy

I get really tired but when i go to bed i can't get to sleep, and then just as i am falling to sleep she will start kicking !

And heartburn !! ........ I have it all the time, it actually feels like it is going to burn out of my chest !!


----------



## holly2234

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> you can get more uncomfortable than this?!
> Its to the point i cannot sleep for longer than 30 minutes, then i have to roll over and wait another 30 minutes to fall asleep, i cannot get comfy in bed anymore! and when i walk it feels like hes going to fall out! and heartburn now makes me sick! It gets worse!!? Lol
> On a lighter note, im getting my hair cut&died on Wednesday and getting my Mat pictures done :)

I get the same with sleeping! Must wake up at least 15 times in the night. Heartburn isnt too bad though. I had it bad for a few days once but now its easily sorted with some pills and then its gone for the next few days


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

How bad are your Nipples ladies?! Mine leak like a waterfall!


----------



## holly2234

My left one leaks loads... I used to have it pierced so i think maybe thats why. My right one does too but not nearly as much.


----------



## Lilys mummy

Mine havent even started leaking yet.


----------



## holly2234

Lilys mummy said:


> Mine havent even started leaking yet.

Thats what i thought until one day when i had my arms folded (must have squashed them!) and suddenly my top was soaked! After that it never stopped.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Mine have been for over a month, and it just keeps getting worse, i was just sitting here, and leaked threw nursing pads ( its so bad i had to get some!) and my bra and shirt it was evreywhere


----------



## Lilys mummy

I am dreading it, I don't want them to start until she is born :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

its just yellow and clear stuff, but loads of it


----------



## holly2234

Same with mine. Theres sometimes loads! only out the left side. Right side theres not that much.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think my are both equal.


----------



## holly2234

Ive got 4 piercings holes in my left though. Only 2 of them leak which is odd


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

do any of you get a really strong pain when you pee?:blush:


----------



## lb

I do. It feels like a cramping feeling but then it goes away after i walk around a bit.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah, its not even a little pain its a i want to swear pain lol


----------



## lb

Oh. It's not that bad with me :\ I do get shooting pains on my sides while I'm at work. 

I'm wondering if anyone else is getting 'boob rash'? My skin has turned red and scaly under and between both my breasts. I shower every day and have been braless today to air it out. I've had it for a few weeks now, but today it's REALLY bothering me, and my dr refuses to take a look at me.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hmm, no i dont have a rash, my Nipples and breasts get really dry, But it goes away w/ water or lotion


----------



## lb

Yeah, my nipples have been getting dry and cracked, too, so I have lansinoh for that. But that had been happening since around 16 weeks.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Oh mine just started 3ish weeks ago.
And your dr wont look!? Why not!
My dr looks at my breasts every appt :/ He have me nipple exercises to do before the baby is here and he checks for lumps he said its routine :/


----------



## lb

the only time my dr even checked my breasts were at the first appointment when I got my blood drawn and pap smear. And you know how that went down


----------



## lb

i just realized.. we're all going to be mommies next months. NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Our doctors suck


----------



## holly2234

I get the pain if ive held it for too long then finally go. 
Lauren the rash, is it from heat? I imagine its really hot at work! That could have caused it.


----------



## lauram_92

I have never had my boobs checked, or a smear..
My boobs do leak though, not much now but they used to! I also get dry nipples :haha:


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> I have never had my boobs checked, or a smear..
> My boobs do leak though, not much now but they used to! I also get dry nipples :haha:

Same! Dont think its routine to do that stuff here though.


----------



## joanneNbabyx

my boobs havent leaked or anything. is it normal?:?


----------



## holly2234

Yeah its normal for them not to up until the birth ive heard :)

Has anyone else been feeling really sick recently? Like first tri complaints ontop of third tri ones!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yes holly!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

yeah sometimes i do, sometimes when the baby moves i start feeling like im gonna be sick


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

It gets worse when Mikah moves, but i wake up and feel like im going to throw up, and it lasts all day, naps,food,baths nothing help


----------



## holly2234

Im getting it just like first tri again.. I was never actually sick, just felt it all the time and my stomachs making odd noises and stuff...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im not sure if my tummys ever made weird noises.. what kind ?


----------



## 20Mommy

I am due Feb 17th 2011 with a baby boy!! :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

20Mommy said:


> I am due Feb 17th 2011 with a baby boy!! :)

congrats!..woohoo not that far!lol


----------



## lauram_92

I quite often get the feeling of sickness too. Mainly in the morning & night though - like I had my morning sickness..
My stomach makes weird noises, but I think it is hunger noises :blush:


----------



## holly2234

20Mommy said:


> I am due Feb 17th 2011 with a baby boy!! :)

Congrats! Have added you. 

Looks like 17th and 25th are gonna be busy! Wonder who will go first!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i have a feeling my little boy will be early, ive already dropped a little bit i think, he was all up in the ribs until yesterday now i feel like a duck when i walk.. ive always said i think he will be here before his due date though im hoping only by a couple of days though not weeks. ive also been feeling really sick but feeling like i need more food. ive ate so much this past week and a half. finally feeling better though, flu has almost gone and the toothache is subsiding again, im hoping that wont come back until after he's born as the dentist wont treat me until ive had the baby! ( i cant wait to meet him now!!) xxx


----------



## lb

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs002.snc6/165270_472607393025_529798025_5739338_6396230_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs749.ash1/164017_480111133025_529798025_5881198_6344176_n.jpg

I've got a huge difference in the past two weeks. First is 30 weeks, second is 32.
Also, I lost my plug yesterday. It was icky. Ewwww.


----------



## holly2234

I feel like im gonna go way over due. I really hope not though! Everyones getting signs that im not! I cant really tell that much with my bump cause shes been head down for weeks now so not a lot is changing apart from moving outwards! I measured 31cm at my appointment at 31+5 which was apparently just right. Whats everyone else measuring if youve been measured?


----------



## lb

My OB doesn't tell me my measurements. And if I ask, she'll say "oh, it's very good!". So, apparently I'm measuring very good. My next appointment is tomorrow morning!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Youve dropped Lauren!!


----------



## lb

I was wondering if that was the case. I can breathe!!!


----------



## lauram_92

Wow Lauren, what a difference!
I haven't had my mucus plug going or anything, no cramping.. :( So not fair, I am supposed to get the signs before all of you's. :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

holly2234 said:


> I feel like im gonna go way over due. I really hope not though! Everyones getting signs that im not! I cant really tell that much with my bump cause shes been head down for weeks now so not a lot is changing apart from moving outwards! I measured 31cm at my appointment at 31+5 which was apparently just right. Whats everyone else measuring if youve been measured?

ive always been the same according to what week i am, except at my 32w i was 33cm, i go back at almost 36w


----------



## holly2234

How many weeks are you now Melissa? I get an appointment every 2 weeks now.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im 34w today, i go back at 35w + 3d
I thought i should be getting bi weekly appts


----------



## holly2234

Surely you should be by now! Theyre usually 31, 33, 35 etc weeks here but mine are 32, 34, 36 cause a couple of appointments got messed up when she was ill and there was snow and stuff.


----------



## lauram_92

Mine are the opposite weeks too because they are only here every two weeks so I just go when they are here rather than when I am meant to..
31 days to go, just one more month :wohoo:


----------



## holly2234

53 days to go for me! Still seems like a long time though for some reason.


----------



## lauram_92

50 odd seems so much longer than 30 odd.. I never realised how late it was.. :dohh: I need to sleep. Haha.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah, he said he'll see how engaged he is at that appt and do a group b test and go from there


----------



## holly2234

Wow we do need to sleep! Got some organising to do tomorrow.
Ohh i need to remember to ask for the strep b test. Do they routinely do it here anyone know?


----------



## lb

There's no way I can sleep tonight now. Rozie (kayleighdaisy) is in L&D right now. Pinny might be on her way tonight.


----------



## holly2234

I hope shes ok! Did have the steroid injections last time?


----------



## lb

I dunno. She never told me if she did. I know she did have to be sutured closed though. The other thread is updated.


----------



## holly2234

Wow 7cm! Looks like shes really coming tonight. Our first February baby born! Im sure she will be fine at 35 weeks.


----------



## lb

Yep. They made the final decision that Pinny is coming tonight! She's progressing a lot faster than she thought she would.


----------



## holly2234

Wow hopefully its a quick and easy birth and she comes out healthy :)


----------



## lb

She's getting a C-section right now. Looks like you'll have to update the list tonight! Also, I saw on the 3rd tri board that ReRe is also in labor.


----------



## holly2234

Omg i didnt think id be updating any time soon! ReRe is due the same day as us isnt she?


----------



## lb

Yep! Last i heard she had gone into L&D, but since she's only 32+3 they'll probably stop it. I'm waiting to hear from Rozie about Pinny! I'm like... excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## holly2234

I just went and found the thread and no updates from ReRe yet! Im sure Pinny and Rozie will both be fine :) Hopefully not long until you hear.


----------



## lb

Yep. Her friend Britteny just texted me. Rozie is in the operating room right now.


----------



## holly2234

Definitely a January 2nd baby then! Its January 3rd for me though!


----------



## lb

it's Jan 2nd for her too :) She's an hour ahead of me.


----------



## holly2234

So shes in Eastern time? 10:50?


----------



## lb

yep. 

And oy vey, I'm having some not-so-fun sympathy contractions. This happened last time she was in labor. :\ Mine are BHs though.


----------



## holly2234

Well thats some serious coincidence! Im cramping up loads too! Just BH though.


----------



## lb

The anticipation is killing me! I know Pinny must be born by now, but I haven't heard anything yet! Neither has Britteny, and she's at the hospital with her!


----------



## holly2234

They do say the operation takes an hour. Most of it is stitching up so she will probably update after that :)

Are your BH's painful? Mine are at the moment.


----------



## lb

Mine have always been really painful. James can tell because my bump goes triangle-shaped and my face goes funny.


----------



## lb

She's here! Sapharee Jade was born at 10:58pm weighing 5 lb 14 oz and 19 in long!


----------



## holly2234

Yaaay! Ill go update! Thats a great weight. Are they both doing ok so far?


----------



## holly2234

Hope the details i added are right! If not just let me know :)


----------



## lb

Those details look right to me :)
Pinny is in the NICU right now with some breathing problems (there's a picture of her in the other thread)
and Rozie is getting ready to be put in a recovery room. They're both doing pretty well :)


----------



## holly2234

Glad theyre ok. Hopefully going home in no time :)


----------



## lb

yup yup. In the meantime, I'll be finishing my hospital bag because I'm really really nervous. She's our first February baby turned January!


----------



## holly2234

I think id better get mine finished too. Or at least properly started :haha:


----------



## lb

Haha. James even went as far to get me some cheap undies and socks that I can get dirty at the hospital.
I think I'm going to get my diaper bag packed too. It came with a BIG diaper bag and a smaller one, too! I thought it was odd, but awesome for the price! It was only $20 at Walmart. AND it came with a changing pad and bottle cooler! None of the other diaper bags for sale came with those!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh thats a good price. Mine came with those too but it was pretty expensive. It was a birthday present from my mum and it also looks like a handbag too. I didnt want to carry two bags!

Owwwwwwwwwww! Painful BH again. I had completely painless ones when i first started getting them. Then gradually over the last few weeks theyre got a bit painful. Now theyre really painful!


----------



## lb

I'm going to use the two different bags for different occasions. One looks like a diaper bag, and one looks like a handbag. James had wanted a bag for himself and his car, so I guess he'll be getting the handbag looking one haha. 

I don't think my BHs have ever been painless. If they have been, then I didn't notice them at all, but I've getting them for as long as I remember (my memory is crap these days). Time to get on that red raspberry leaf to tone this uterus! It's supposed to make it less painful :\ At least, that's what the packet my hospital gave me says.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Does anyone feel like they are gettin smaller ? I used to feel huge, now i feel like im getting smaller, and the bottom of my bump doesnt feel like bump anymore feels like jello. ive been throwing up for the last 4 days, and feel faint, and have a constant headache, and was told i should go get checked out at the hospital, but they always look at me funny becuase i dont really know whats going on, and i dont know what IS wrong if anything.


----------



## lb

Sorry :( You know my take. Just make sure you make it to the hospital today to make sure everything is ok. If they send you home, and you still feel poorly, then demand to be seen! You know that something is wrong, and you know your body best.

I can't believe I'm measuring so big! I'm really nervous because of my blood sugar and my blood pressure :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah i suppose ill go, idk what to say tho, i have to go to the front desk and explain why im there. 
Can you be monitored for your bp? or do u have to wait for ur growth scan


----------



## lauram_92

Sorry, I am a little slow but I can't believe we have our first February baby! My braxton hicks aren't painful, but I have had like sharp period sort of pain coming three times in the last two days? It is pretty sore. No idea what it is. My braxton hicks just make my belly go hard & uncomfy..


----------



## holly2234

What are these raspberry leaf things? Ive heard all about them but ive never really had all the details about how much youre meant to have and from when.


----------



## lauram_92

From what I have heard it is like tea bags, & you can have it from 34 weeks I think? I was going to get some but would have to order them online :dohh:


----------



## lb

they won't keep monitoring my bp, i just have to wait. Until then, I'm trying to drink enough water to keep from getting dehydrated and eating less salty foods. 

I heard we can start drinking red raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks, so James is getting some tonight. I think that plus regular kegels will make for a lovely delivery :)


----------



## holly2234

I bought a gym ball today to hopefully help! :)


----------



## lb

yay! i can't wait till i get my mommy's gym ball.


----------



## holly2234

When are you gonna start using it? I have no idea when im meant to!


----------



## lb

I see my mom on Thursday and will probably be using it asap considering it's very uncomfortable to sit on my bed or sofa now :(


----------



## holly2234

Id better get it pumped up then :)


----------



## lauram_92

I order a ball online :thumbup: I think you can use it during pregnancy for pelvic floor exercises & such, so you could probaby start using it anytime.. i never remember to do them though.. :dohh:


----------



## Lilys mummy

I have a ball :) Havent pumped it up yet though


----------



## lauram_92

Mine was a cheap £4 one for yoga or something.. & it comes with a pump :D


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I had a ball, but never used it. I had her before I had a chance to get it pumped up. lol


----------



## lauram_92

Congrats kayleighdaisy, she's gorgeous! Can't believe she turned into a January baby!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Thank you! And me either! I was expecting to go before her due date, but not THIS early. Im glad she is doing good though. She is so much better in real life.


----------



## lauram_92

How is she? Do you know how long you'll be in hospital for? :flower:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I am staying in the visiting ''house'', so I can stay with her in the hospital until tomorrow when I take her home.
And she is great. Eating and breathing fine. She also has a nice grasp.. I love to hold her hand.


----------



## lauram_92

Aww, lovelyy :D I am so jealous.. Can't wait to meet my little man!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

He will be here soon enough, dont get too jelous.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Congrats on your LO :) Glad she is doing well

What is everyone doing tonight? I have my first prenatal class. then my mom is dying my hair and im gettin it cut in the morning and after im getting maternity pictures done!


----------



## holly2234

Congrats! Im glad you're both doing well. Never thought id have to update the thread with a birth so soon!

Melissa that sounds good! Enjoy your evening. Im doing nothing now apart from slowly making my way to bed. Went to visit my grandma earlier and am really tired now.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My grade 8 teacher (man) was in my prenatal class with his wife tonight :/


----------



## lauram_92

I don't have prenatal classes, I just see the midwife when I have appointments  Last night I couldn't sleep at all, then my granny was in this morning & woke me up :dohh: I have the midwife tomorrow though, fingers crossed I remember..


----------



## holly2234

I dont have classes either. There are some but i never put in the application to go! Got to find out about hospital tours though because i want to go and see it first. Ive seen all of the other maternity sections but not delivery suite.


----------



## lauram_92

I have never even been to a hospital apart from the small one where I get my scans.. :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah all we did last night, was introduce ourselves, i was never good at talking to people so it wasnt easy, answering the questions for the group as instructed. then we watched some of a video, and went threw the stages of labor, next Tuesday its about the drugs our hospital doesnt offer:dohh:
and the tuesday after is about breastfeeding and the one after is postpartum info. 
I find it weird that my grade 8 teacher is there with his wife, makes this awkward, and im by far the youngest!! and im due the first.


----------



## holly2234

Aww sounds like it wasnt TOO bad Melissa!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

holly2234 said:


> Congrats! Im glad you're both doing well. Never thought id have to update the thread with a birth so soon!




> Melissa: Congrats on your LO Glad she is doing well

Thanks! and I didnt think you would be either! Im glad she is doing so well. We got home not too long ago. She is asleep in her carseat still. Im a ittle afraid to wake her up by trying to get her out. lol


----------



## holly2234

Hows Sapharee doing today? Hopefully managed to get her out of her car seat eventually :haha: :)


----------



## lb

I had my scan this morning and she is huuuuge. My uterus is measuring full term, and kayla is measuring at 36 weeks at 5 and a half lbs!!! No fun pictures today, though :( She was turned around and in my pelvis. Oh, well :) Not long till she's here!!!


----------



## holly2234

Wow! Shes gonna be here really soon!


----------



## lb

I know!!! I feel like everything has been moved up a month! I'm seriously rushing to get things done now! My last day of work is Sunday. Eek!


----------



## holly2234

Wow i bet youre gonna be so happy to leave work!

What do you have left to do now?


----------



## lb

I have blankets to wash, my childbirth class/L&D tour, and I've got to find a place for Kayla to sleep! I wish things weren't so expensive. I just keep pondering the idea of a January baby, which means I would miss my baby shower and not have a mattress >.<


----------



## lauram_92

Lauren, seeing as she is measuring big do they think they got your dates wrong or just that she is a big baby?


----------



## holly2234

Well the only thing thats 100% essential is somewhere for her to sleep. Even if you do have her before Feb im sure whoever was going to buy it for you would get it quick and bring it over before you got home from hospital :)


----------



## lb

They're thinking my dates are wrong. They're saying early February now. :\


----------



## holly2234

Wow no keeping your little girl in when she doesnt want to be :p


----------



## lb

Nope. Rush, rush, rushing right now. I'm surrounded by nice clean clothes and blankets right now haha.


----------



## holly2234

Ohh theres nothing nicer than all of your babies stuff smelling lovely :) I washed mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## lb

I freaked out because I found one of my roommate's cats sleeping on the white cart with all the clothes in it. I keep the door closed, but it's hard to close and she was showing the room off to one of her friends (without my permission, grrr) and didn't close it all the way. The cats LOVE it in there. I hate hate hate finding her cats in the clothes, stroller, and high chair.


----------



## holly2234

Ahh i dont blame you! Id go mad if i found someone else's cat on my babies clothes! Not to mention if it happens when the baby is actually in the stroller or crib or anything.


----------



## lb

All of her animals are huge problems. That's why I wanted to move so badly. None of the animals ever come near my room though because I terrorize them >:D


----------



## holly2234

Haha keep them far away! I dont have any pets to worry about.


----------



## lb

Lucky! My cat and dog are pretty gentle and know when they're not wanted around. Their animals on the other hand... ugh. I rant about them a LOT. The rottweiler puppy (that they got halfway through my pregnancy, knowing I was going to live here) howls randomly in the middle of the night. I'm afraid that'll wake Kayla up and contribute to not getting any sleep at ALL. I can't waaaaaait until August to move out O.O


----------



## holly2234

That sounds horrible! Theres only space for so many animals surely?!


----------



## lb

We definitely don't have the space for 3 big dogs, and 3 cats! We were okay without the puppy, except for their dog was/is violent, but now there's a rottweiler who eats poop. uggh >.<


----------



## holly2234

Lovely! I dont envy you sharing a house with that lot at all!


----------



## lb

Lol don't blame you! My roommates are leaving the house to go drink now, so I'm off to bed. I have 9 hours to sleep before my class. Eek! I'm slightly nervous because everyone is going to be so much older!


----------



## holly2234

Aww itll be fine! Enjoy it :) Goodnight


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lauren you cant have kayla before i have Mikah! Id be sooo jealous!
What day are they saying in early feb?
Had my Ultrasound this morning., heart-rate was a steady 141, i am 34w+6d, Mikah already weighs 6lbs 1oz. His head is down in my pelvic bone, hand above head, spine is on my left side up to my ribs where his bum is and his legs are down on my right side nearly down to his head, hes going to be soooo tall like Luke! ( and that does NOT sound comfy!)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

doe anyone else feel like the LO is trying to go into your back?coz i feel her ontop of my hips, then it feels like she' trying to go in my back.its so wierd!


----------



## lauram_92

I feel like pressure on my hips quite a lot.. I wouldn't say it felt like he was trying to go into my back though.. :shrug:

Lauren - on your scans before did your dates not add up? My 9, 12 & 20 week scans all showed he was the right size. But at my 33 weeks one he was a bit big I think.. Midwife said a week bigger than he was meant to be, but his stomach measured right, his legs were 4 days too big & I never got a proper week date of his head.. But I think it was his head that measured big.. :shrug:


----------



## holly2234

Ive been getting pressure in my hips too. Sometimes in my back but usually only when ive been asleep and in one place for too long


----------



## lauram_92

I can't even sit for long on the sofa because my back gets so sore.. :(


----------



## holly2234

Same :/ Ive got pains through my bump and into my hips right now


----------



## lauram_92

I just get them all in my back, & the midwife told me he was back to back the other day so that is probably why


----------



## holly2234

Ohh yeah probably. Ive got to see a different midwife this week because mines on holiday. dreading that one! Everyone i see apart from her seems to be an idiot!


----------



## lauram_92

Aww, fingers crossed she won't be an idiot! :haha:


----------



## lb

No, my dates didn't match up with my date of conception. Being 36 weeks does add up though. (that would make me 36+5... O.O) Doesn't really help that a lot of my appointments were rescheduled or never scheduled at all, so I wasn't seen regularly. My uterus and everything on baby was measuring about 36 weeks. I go back to my OB Jan 16 to see what's going on.


----------



## holly2234

Wow thats quite a while for them to be wrong by! Didnt they ever notice at your scans?


----------



## joanneNbabyx

ggrr does anyone else feel extremely bored of being pregnant now?its going toooo slow! I HAVENT GOT PATIENCE ANYMORE!!lol


----------



## holly2234

Just a bit! Im a way i do but i know once shes out im going to really miss my bump!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

35 weeks !


----------



## holly2234

Ohhh! Not long to go now. 47 days for me (its after midnight! 4am now)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ahhhhh! i have 35! 
Dr is talking about inducing me early as Mikah is already 6lbs 1oz. and very very long, if you read my post yesterday about the ultrasound, i have a appt on wednesday to see what Dr wants to do


----------



## lauram_92

I am super sick of being pregnant, just want all the pains to go away & my little man to be here :)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh do you want to be induced? Or just gonna go with whatever he says? I dont be induced unless theres something wrong with me or i go oo to 42 weeks. Which im really hoping doesnt happen!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i dont want to be induced, but i dont want something to be wrong with him, someone said that if hes to big for my body to labor he could have cerebral palsey (sp)


----------



## lb

I hear that being induced is noooo fun. That's why I'm hoping I'll go on my own, whether Kayla is a big baby or not. 

Also.. we have snow in Texas!!! I've slipped like 5 times today! Luckily, I had either James to catch me or a stair railing. I don't know how ya'll do it in those colder places.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I fall ALL the time, and i usually just sit there for a minute then i get up, lol


----------



## lauram_92

I don't think I have ever fallen.. Haha.. I don't go out much because it is so slippy.. One day I was going down the steps & I literally couldn't tell the steps apart, it was just a slope. Uncool..


----------



## holly2234

Ive not fallen either! Though i also dont go out much :p


----------



## joanneNbabyx

ive falln!while trying to get up from a chair, and fell right back down!lol
ggrr does anyone else not have like any energy? i always wanna clean but got no energy to do it!i cant even shop anymore!!>:/


----------



## lauram_92

I have no energy, & when I do go to do something my back is always really sore so it slows me down & everything takes ten times longer.. I really should start on my hospital bag.. :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

I walk like a constipated duck so everything takes 10 times longer to do! Really tired all the time as well.


----------



## lauram_92

A constipated duck, hahaha :laugh2: :headspin:

I am trying to pack my hospital bag atm, but some of the clothes I want to take I wear now because they are comfy & fit me.. Then there is stuff like my ipod that I use everyday so I can hardly pack it.. :dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Ive started on my bag and it has bare essentials in it just in case. My list is on my journal :)


----------



## lauram_92

I am going to sort out the babys stuff some other time.. I just took about fifteen minutes trying to close the bag & I still have a nightie (or big top) to put in it, shampoo & conditioner, slippers, my ipod, camera, spray & other stuff. Haha.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I Always want to clean, but have to energy, i always want to get things done and ready and i am either to tired or sore :(
My little sister told me i waddle like a penguin :/
I havent started my bag yet, i know what bag ill use tho!


----------



## holly2234

I bought a spare deodorant for my hospital bag today. Figured its not likely ill remember to pick up my normal one on the way out!

Also had to go to hospital.. Story is on page 3 of my journal cause its pretty long.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I think ill have to buy another one of everything for my bag, ill end of forgetting my toothbrush and deodorant and stuff!
My drs appt is moved up to tomoro at 130 (Tuesday)


----------



## lauram_92

I bought extra stuff like a toothbrush to put in my bag :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Had my appt today, hes not to concerned about size, now that blood pressure is an issue, it is 125 over 90 ( he did it twice same result each time one at beginning of appt and one at the end) He told me to come back friday, but hes gone friday monday tuesday, so i have an appt on wednesday.. if its the same then he wants to start me on blood pressure pills, and induce me in saskatoon (an hr away) at 38w. 
Mikah's heatbeat is ALWAYS between 137-142. and its 170 today, and im worried, i dont think thats normal, and he doesnt think anything of it...


----------



## kaleighdaisy

holly2234 said:


> Hows Sapharee doing today? Hopefully managed to get her out of her car seat eventually :haha: :)

She is good, and she did eventually want out. She is getting so much bigger. She has the most beautiful eyes. I need to post a new picture soon.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

That was Brittenys carseat. She and Brylee came over for a visit.
 



Attached Files:







1 week old (2).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lauram_92

kayleighdaisy - Aww she is soo cute :D :flower:

Melissa - My wee man is usually about 150.. Don't know how high it is to be normal, but babies have a lot faster heartbeats than us.


----------



## lb

LO's hb is supposed to gradually go down as they get bigger, so I think it's a little odd. Kayla started out in the 160s and is down to 142 at the last appt. 

Aw, Rozie, Pinny is adorable! You and Tylor did a good job hehe. :)

Anyone else's boobs balloon this close to their due date? I've grown a full cup size in just a couple days!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

my boobs are finally starting to grow.they grew heaps before i had to go hospital, and coz i wasnt eating THEY SHRUNK!!they were tiny!i had never seen them so small since the start of puberty!!LOL but good thing they're comming back


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I find it odd too, its always been the same (within like 4) and now right up to 170 and my BP high, i called the hospital ( that went well last night....) this lady was better and said on heartrate was on the high side, but if i felt baby moving everything should be ok


----------



## lauram_92

I have always had pretty big boobs, & I don't think they have grown much.. I am happy about it :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey girlies! getting close to feb now! 6 weeks untill im due! anyone else really getting nervous now about birth?

melissa my sister had high blood pressure throughout both her pregnancies, not sure on all the details of her LO's heartbeats at the time but the induced her both times at 36 weeks and they were both healthy and i know her blood pressure was really high hope everything goes well for you :) xx


----------



## lauram_92

I just have 22 days (3 weeks & one day) until I am due.. Not nervous, I am actually looking forward to it. In so much pain moving about, & severe lack of energy! But I know when I go into labour I will regret looking forward to it!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

im looking forward to it too, just not looking forward to the pain, its starting to get uncomfortable now especially at night when trying to sleep, he feels heavyish now and i find it hard to turn from side to side, and getting a lot of pressure now he's head down, i know once hes here though im gonna miss my bump and his kicks, which makes me feel sad! xxxx


----------



## lauram_92

yeah, i am kinda scared about the pain.. i have had a few sharp pains, which i think are contractions but i have only had a handful & they've been very spaced out.. they are not very nice though..

i can't wait to be able to sleep through the night without getting up to pee! i hate, hate, hate waking up to pee. it really annoys me :(


----------



## kaleighdaisy

laurenburch said:


> LO's hb is supposed to gradually go down as they get bigger, so I think it's a little odd. Kayla started out in the 160s and is down to 142 at the last appt.
> 
> *Aw, Rozie, Pinny is adorable! You and Tylor did a good job hehe. *
> 
> Anyone else's boobs balloon this close to their due date? I've grown a full cup size in just a couple days!

Haha, Thanks! She is so Much bigger now than even when she was born,... in my opinion at least. haha. If only you could see her in real life! Pictures dont do her justice.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah ive been getting up loads in the night lately to go the loo or have a drink, feels like i dont sleep properly at night anymore.. i feel ill today really sick and that.. and really hormonal, i actually dont want to be pregnant anymore, only got another 6 weeksish left though so i can get through it! xx


----------



## lauram_92

Yeah, I feel the same. Just sick of being pregnant. I have been feeling nauceous (spelt wrong) & things too.. Oh well, I am full term today :D :haha:


----------



## holly2234

Congrats on full term Laura! On the pain thing, the doctors told me kidney stones are worse than labour pains and i took one paracetamol for the first one and none for the second one. I think theres another one now but ive taken 4 paracetamol and cant feel it that much. So they are either telling lies or you can cut my arm off without me knowing :haha: Granted i did feel like i was going to die...


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Everyones so quite! How is everyone doing


----------



## Lilys mummy

My nephew was born yesterday morning, weighing 6 pound 9 and he is absolutely gorgeous. Now i want my baby here now !!!


----------



## holly2234

Aww congrats on your nephew! Not long to go now for the rest of us


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Yeah. It will be here soon enough. believe me. Pinny is 2 weeks old and a day, and it feels like it has gone so fast.


----------



## holly2234

Wow its been 2 weeks already?! I bet shes changed so much already.


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Yeah! Its going so fast, andshe has grown. She now fits in to most newborn stuff. At birth she fit in bigger preemie and smaller newborn. She is great.


----------



## holly2234

Aww sounds lovely :) Cant wait for february to come around and have a lot more updates and new babies!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I know! I wanna see everybodys Babys! Hopefully I didnt jinx people and everyone goes overdue.


----------



## holly2234

Haha its a tiny bit early still to be seeing any more babies. Next week though when people start reaching about 38 weeks!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Yeah. I would have been full term today. This is my cousin, Cynthia with Pinny yesterday. Her mom stopped to drop me off daipers. I ran out and had to call her.
 



Attached Files:







cyn&Pinn.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## holly2234

Aww shes beautiful! Grown so much too!


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I know. Im glad she is laid back. She is nothing near a fussy baby. lol.


----------



## BryleeandMe

Brylee is a good baby to. She isnt a fusser.


----------



## Lilys mummy

holly2234 said:


> Aww congrats on your nephew! Not long to go now for the rest of us

Thank you :)


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Congrats!


----------



## Lilys mummy

Thanks :)


----------



## lauram_92

What are all the old wives tales about things to speed up labour? I am definately going to try some out! :ninja:


----------



## lb

Whatever you do, don't do castor oil! haha. but i hear that walking and bouncing on a ball and dtd all help :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

Pineapple, Hot curry, Rasperry leaf tea, Lots of walking ! :)


----------



## lauram_92

Raspberry tea doesn't sound appealing to me.. 
But I am going to buy a tin of pineapple, & bounce on my birthing ball with it :D
Also going to do more walking, going into town on Saturday which is like 70 miles there & 70 back.. Not looking forward to sitting on a train!


----------



## holly2234

Train might do some good! :)


----------



## holly2234

Is anyone getting any signs yet?!


----------



## Monkei

Can i joing the feb teen mummys ?
Im due Feb 14th :pink:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Of course! Hello and welcome! Are you expecting a boy or a girl? Im Rozie and I was due Feb 7th, but my little girl has already been born.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey ive looked up a few natural induction techniques for when and if i go overdue, which im preparing myself for, so if i do i wont be too down about not meeting my little man for another couple of weeks after my due date, they say one really good one is accupressure points, theres a couple on the hands in between your thumb and index finger if you massage there for 1 - 2 minutes then do it on the other hand for the same amount of time and keep alternating. or putting pressure on the centre of your thumb for 3 mins and keep switching thumbs its meant to produce sa hormone, oxytocine i think but unsure, if not try looking up reflexology, they do only work if your bodys ready which is good, but also they are worth trying as even if they dont work they are super relaxing which is a bonus! oo and kneeling on all fours and rocking back and forth is meant to help baby get ready for birth too, so that may help. its a full moon tonight too, thats meant to help some women go into labour apparently it affects the waters of the earth, including pregnant womens waters or something.. gosh this shows ive had too much time on my minds lately lol xxxx


----------



## Monkei

Little girl can't wait to meet her :) xx


----------



## holly2234

Have added you Monkei :)

SarahhhLouise theyre some interesting techniques! Its about time some of the people due early Feb had their babies now!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah, i really want my little man here now! but i know ive got to wait a little bit longer at least 2 weeks or more, gonna try and keep busy. me and OH having big problems and i spent all night crying last night and most of today. i dont want to cry because it makes my little man kick so much i feel like its upsetting him, so im trying to be strong and mature for him! dont know what to do though, my heart feels like its shattered and my world feels like its falling apart. xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Aww im sorry youre having problems :( Feel free to PM me any time if you want to talk about it! I dont post much anymore but i do check on here every day


----------



## SarahhhLouise

thanks hun, might take you up on that offer when i have more time, proberly be over the weekend when i get home.. thank you so much xxx


----------



## lauram_92

Chin up :flower: I am not with the 'sperm donor' to my baby, & him & his family want no contact. So I am always here to talk to :)


----------



## lb

Wow, it's been slow here o.o nothing in three days! My baby showers are today. I don't want to go -__-


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Mine is too. I dont want to go either lol


----------



## lb

I need to hide my diapers. She wants to use mine for the chocolate game.. the one game i don't want to play.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

That is so stupid, diapers are expensive!! Hide them in your trunk!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

good luck with your showers:)


----------



## holly2234

Ohh no! Makes me glad im not having one! Take lots of photos for us! I hope it doesnt go too badly for you Lauren and Melissa.


----------



## lb

Ahhhh!!! I can't post pictures!!! I have a double chin in every photo!!! I didn't know I'd gotten that big >.<

But ahhhhh. The first shower was awesome. The second one was... mostly good haha. Of course, the girl who threw the shower made a fool of herself lol.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I talked to all my friends this week over a dozen promised theyd come... One showed up....
I feel bad for OH as i had a meltdown after.


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> Ahhhh!!! I can't post pictures!!! I have a double chin in every photo!!! I didn't know I'd gotten that big >.<
> 
> But ahhhhh. The first shower was awesome. The second one was... mostly good haha. Of course, the girl who threw the shower made a fool of herself lol.

Aww ive grown double everything too! Put them up! Glad you had a good time :)


----------



## holly2234

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> I talked to all my friends this week over a dozen promised theyd come... One showed up....
> I feel bad for OH as i had a meltdown after.

Aww thats horrible! Cant believe they'd do that :( Makes me glad ive not got any close friends in real life (wow i sound so sad). The only one ive got talks to Chad and not me now! Have to say its best this way. They arent going to let me down. :hugs:


----------



## Monkei

Im actually quite glad im not having a shower i'd only embaress myself and all my friends life 3 hours away so no one would be able to come :(


----------



## holly2234

Monkei said:


> Im actually quite glad im not having a shower i'd only embaress myself and all my friends life 3 hours away so no one would be able to come :(

I wouldnt even know what to do for one! Nevermind who to invite


----------



## lauram_92

laurenburch said:


> I need to hide my diapers. She wants to use mine for the chocolate game.. the one game i don't want to play.

What is the chocolate game?


----------



## holly2234

Not sure exactly but i think its got something to do with melted chocolate in nappies...


----------



## lb

Yep. She melted chocolate in a bunch of diapers and we had to guess what was in each one. I didn't even look inside. I just passed them on the next person and wrote down a random chocolate bar on my paper. And I still got 4 right! ahah.


----------



## holly2234

Haha lucky guess! Though shame it uses two of the most expensive items...


----------



## SarahhhLouise

worked things out with OH now, had a really long talk and spent the entire weekend together and were good again, thank god. didnt need the stress, hes just really nervous and got really self concious atm, i thought they say us girl are bad at putting ourselves down, not sure why and where it all came from but we got through it.. and think im loosing my plug tmi.. rang my midwife and from what i explained she thinks i am too but she said could be a few weeks off yet... as much as i want him here now, id rather wait the extra week and he be full term! but hes definately getting ready i think!! xxx


----------



## holly2234

Glad you got everything sorted :)

Does anyone know how engaged their baby was at their last appointment? Mine was 1/5th engaged :happydance: Midwife wrote 4/5ths in my notes though so she must write whats still palpable rather than whats engaged.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i want to find out this, she didnt write anything like that, she left the engaged bit blank but hes ceph, so hes heading the right way and i think hes dropped so hopefully hes a little engaged now. im guessing because she elft it blank that means hes not engaged though, was 3 weeks ago now.. do you know if and when they check for dialation? or do you think my midwife will check me now im loosing my plug.. and do they test in the uk for strep b as my midwifes not mentioned it and i want to be checked to be on the safe side especially with loosing my plug xxx


----------



## Char.due.jan

They don't usually check for dilation in the uk until you go into labour :) and group b strep isn't a routine test so you don't get it on the NHS, I think you can pay for a private test though :)

Sorry to gatecrash feb babies.. January babies is so quiet now :(


----------



## lb

Group B strep testing is standard in texas. I also get checked for dilation every week starting next monday (at my 36 week appt).

Does anyone else have a numb bump? I have a few numb patches, and some patches where it itches, but when I scratch it burns!!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Hey Ladies how are you all feeling? its almost our turn :S not sure if im excited or scared because I know whats coming .


----------



## joanneNbabyx

my baby still hasnt dropped, the doc said hopefully by my next week appointment she will be. how do u know if you lose your plug?lol, feel stupid but i guess i am lol


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Going to the specialist today, they said they'll induce today if my BP is really bad, and they arent going to keep him in longer than this week if they have something to do with it


----------



## holly2234

Ohh good luck Melissa!

Im not sure about plug either.. Last week i had a weird blob of jelly like stuff but nothing since so i just passed it off as weird discharge...

We're all getting pretty close now :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

its the blob of weird jelly stuff but i had loads of it with a little pink blood in it but spoke to midwife and she said its my plug and it could be weeks yet but things are preparing :) bubs is been very active over the past 24 hours bless him! i put my hand on my bump and it felt like he was trying to curl up in it :) im so ready for him to be here now! but i know its gonna be up to him when he wants to come! OH is being really sweet and getting all excited now! xxxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

He doesnt think ill be able to deliver naturally, his head is to big and isnt engaging :( 
I dont want a c section
I was sent in for pre e and high bp, nd he said hes much more worried about the size of baby, and thinks if he tried to induce today it would cause problems. they did a whole bunch of tests told me to come back monday and we will try something then . today my cervix he said was unfavorable.


----------



## joanneNbabyx

is anyone else getting scared of labour?its only starting to hit me now..i dont wanna feel pain!:'(..i know its worth it but i just cant


----------



## lizardbreath

joanneNbabyx said:


> is anyone else getting scared of labour?its only starting to hit me now..i dont wanna feel pain!:'(..i know its worth it but i just cant

Trust me on this one it is the worst pain you will ever feel BUT it is worth it. just try and listen to the doctors when they say push push , when they say stop stop . I listened to them and I didnt even tear with my daughter. The contractions are the worst Part for sure Im dreading them the pushing its self Not even half as bad


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i was scared of labour until i decided whats the point, its inevitable now, its going to be so worth it! like they say no pain no gain! just try to relax about it hun and look up hypno birthing too.. its relaxation techniques are really good. dont get too nervous though hun! it will be okay, you should try watching natural birth videos, they have them on baby centre and some on youtube xxxx


----------



## holly2234

I hope things go ok on monday Melissa!

Im not scared of labour anymore i think due to the kidney stones a couple of weeks ago. The doctors told me its the closest pain to labour and i did fine! So i HOPE things go as well when the time comes.


----------



## DazedConfused

I'm not afraid of labour at all. Hmmm.

Baby still not dropped yet =/ midwife just said it might not happen til I'm in labour sigh


----------



## holly2234

Will hopefully happen soon! As long as the midwife is happy im sure everything is ok :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

seen my midwife today, my little man is 2/5 engaged :) which got me all excited. and see her again monday to do my birth plan, anyone else done theirs yet... i havent got a clue what i want to put in it anymore xx


----------



## joanneNbabyx

im still pissed i hate my midwifes/docs...they said 2 appointments ago that its a special one and we will sort out my birth plan etc..NOTHING! i feel unorganised:/


----------



## holly2234

Ive got a health visitor coming over on tuesday before my midwife appointment and shes meant to go through hospital bag and birth plan etc with me. But we'll see if she actually does!


----------



## lizardbreath

SarahhhLouise said:


> seen my midwife today, my little man is 2/5 engaged :) which got me all excited. and see her again monday to do my birth plan, anyone else done theirs yet... i havent got a clue what i want to put in it anymore xx

I have the same Plan as with my Daughter , No epidural but drugs , and Clean baby off before putting him or her on me, I had a horrible reaction to my Daughter because they didnt listen to me. I more or less go with the Flow that way im not disapointed


----------



## lauram_92

I had to do my birth plan myself, & I did my hospital bag & showed the midwife a list of what I had in it, she skimmed through it & said it was fine.. She didn't suggest anything, & then I had to point out I had a question mark next to whether I needed to take bottles & formula (just in case) & she said I didn't.. You would think she would have told me not to bother when she read through it.

6 days until he is due. :D :wohoo:


----------



## Monkei

I'm having baby on the 8th now :) booked in for a section as she's been breech sinse 30 weeks xx


----------



## joanneNbabyx

nnaw see thats the good thing bout c-section, you can see your LO earlier!LOL 
GOSH! am i the only one not feeling BH?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im not either!


----------



## holly2234

Im feeling them :( Theyve been really painful recently when ive got them!


----------



## Lilys mummy

I am getting them really bad ! :( Last weekend i thought i was actually going into labour


----------



## joanneNbabyx

must suck, but in a way, you's are lucky!think my LO likes it too much in there lol


----------



## holly2234

Last night i was getting period like cramps and painful BH's but today theyre gone! Still getting a few cramps though.


----------



## lizardbreath

I never got BH with Jaymee but Ive been having them scince like 30 weeks with this baby, and Ive been losing Parts of my Plug for about 5 weeks now. Im hoping to get this baby out soon I havent slept in almost 2 weeks :(


----------



## holly2234

Aww i hope baby comes soon for you!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

i swear waiting for these babies is like a count down till christmas LOL


----------



## holly2234

Hopefully there isnt another 11 months to go for the babies!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

holly2234 said:


> Hopefully there isnt another 11 months to go for the babies!

haha true true:haha:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Looks like my LO will probably be a February baby :( can I be added to the list if I go to feb?? 

I want my baby NOW :cry:


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Char.due.jan said:


> Looks like my LO will probably be a February baby :( can I be added to the list if I go to feb??
> 
> I want my baby NOW :cry:

naaw i hope it happens for you soon:flower:


----------



## holly2234

Char.due.jan said:


> Looks like my LO will probably be a February baby :( can I be added to the list if I go to feb??
> 
> I want my baby NOW :cry:

Ive added you! Now lets hope you pop in the next 4 1/2 hours and i have to take it off :flower:


----------



## lb

Ahhhh my dr surprised me with a sweep today. O.O I thought it'd be fun waiting afterwards, but now I'm bleeding with lots of cramping and contractions. :\


----------



## Char.due.jan

holly2234 said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Looks like my LO will probably be a February baby :( can I be added to the list if I go to feb??
> 
> I want my baby NOW :cry:
> 
> Ive added you! Now lets hope you pop in the next 4 1/2 hours and i have to take it off :flower:Click to expand...

Well he's going to be a Feb baby now!!


----------



## holly2234

Lauras little boy arrived this morning :)


----------



## kandyfloss

Had a m/w appointment this morning, and baby has un-engaged himself... didnt even know that could happen :( now feel like poop. I want him out already, originally didnt think we'd make it til february as baby was very much up for escaping and now he seems to have decided he likes it after all :( 

Hurry up and do something baby.... please :) xxx


----------



## SarahhhLouise

cant believe its feb! Congratulations laura! anyone having any signs that your baby could be on its way soon, ive been having the feeling like im about to come on my period on and off for 4 days now! midwife said thats a good sign that the bodys getting ready! xxx


----------



## divershona

holly2234 said:


> Lauras little boy arrived this morning :)

is this Laura who's little boy was going to be called Oliver?


----------



## joanneNbabyx

aahh have docs appointment in 8hours, hopefully LO is engaged..doubt it though, coz i cant feel her head


----------



## holly2234

divershona said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Lauras little boy arrived this morning :)
> 
> is this Laura who's little boy was going to be called Oliver?Click to expand...

Yeah but she wasnt 100% sure what she was going to call him still! Ive texted her to ask what he is called but no reply yet! She must be busy with him :)


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> Ahhhh my dr surprised me with a sweep today. O.O I thought it'd be fun waiting afterwards, but now I'm bleeding with lots of cramping and contractions. :\

:o How come they did it so soon? Youre not full term yet! My midwife does sweeps at 41 weeks :(


----------



## lizardbreath

holly2234 said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh my dr surprised me with a sweep today. O.O I thought it'd be fun waiting afterwards, but now I'm bleeding with lots of cramping and contractions. :\
> 
> :o How come they did it so soon? Youre not full term yet! My midwife does sweeps at 41 weeks :(Click to expand...

I was wondering this too. I never had a Sweep with my daughter and I made it to 39+6 with her. wasnt even offered one. 

I had my first team apt today Excited but Not. Im hoping I dont get the Bitchy one Might have to tell her where to go and how to get there, Ugh shes so mean. Hoping I get the same guy who delivered Jaymee, Hes very Jamaican and hard to understand but The worlds BEST doctor


----------



## holly2234

Just seen my midwife too and all is well :) Head slightly more engaged than before


----------



## lb

lizardbreath said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> Ahhhh my dr surprised me with a sweep today. O.O I thought it'd be fun waiting afterwards, but now I'm bleeding with lots of cramping and contractions. :\
> 
> :o How come they did it so soon? Youre not full term yet! My midwife does sweeps at 41 weeks :(Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering this too. I never had a Sweep with my daughter and I made it to 39+6 with her. wasnt even offered one.
> 
> I had my first team apt today Excited but Not. Im hoping I dont get the Bitchy one Might have to tell her where to go and how to get there, Ugh shes so mean. Hoping I get the same guy who delivered Jaymee, Hes very Jamaican and hard to understand but The worlds BEST doctorClick to expand...

Apparently OBs here are very impatient. My friend Kalin (who's on BnB here somewhere) had her first at 36 weeks and my friend Ashley who had the same OB had her first at 36 weeks. Meh. The bleeding stopped last night, but I passed a plug this morning that had blood in it, so i dunno if that was my bloody show or blood from the sweep. 
This would definitely not be the time to go into labor! We have 6 inches of snow and the iciest roads I've ever seen. (I know I shouldn't complain about the amount of snow we have, but I live in Texas where it NEVER snows).


----------



## lb

Ohmygoodness. It's Feb 1. It's our month!!!!


----------



## holly2234

Yeah its our month! Felt like it would never come. Now it has it doesnt feel like its time!


----------



## Marlarky

:rofl: Laurenburch, I live in Chicago and my area is estimated between 1 and 2 FEET!!!

I had some brown blood in my underwear last night. Tiny tiny tiny little bit, but it was sure noticeable! Then later I had a slight pink/brown discharge but it was barely colored. Nothing so far today and no BH or any tightenings or pains except the normal ones in my back but hopefully its starting!!!


----------



## Marlarky

And hey what is the difference between a sweep and an internal exam??
I got an internal at 34+2 and getting one tomorrow at 37+2.

Thats not a sweep though is it?


----------



## lb

An internal is where they check your cervix and see how you're progressing. A sweep is where they separate your membranes from your cervix to help stimulate labor. My mom told me today that they do it so that maybe you'll lose your plug and dilate some more.  which apparently worked for me so far.


----------



## joanneNbabyx

woohoo! my LO's head is down!:) finally!!:)


----------



## lizardbreath

Had my first team apt today and the lady I hate Is on holidays for the next two weeks :D So I hope I go before she gets back. Im almost full term too :D and I havent even had an internal :( oh well not too concerned the less they are up there the better


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Officially full term today! So could be anytime now, I can't believe it's so close! Xx


----------



## Inicia

Im booked in for a sweep on monday. I will be 38+4. anyone know the chances of success? :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm booked in for a sweep on Friday I'll be 40+6 my midwife wouldn't do one until then.. I think the success rate is fairly low though so I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## holly2234

Not sure on the success rate but i was born after a sweep so who knows! My midwife wont do one until around 41 weeks :(


----------



## DazedConfused

My midwife would never do a sweep! She's just like relax your baby knows when to come...

bloody hippies :dohh:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Not sure if and when my midwife will give a sweep but I think the success rate can depend on how ready your body is at that point. Anyone feel like baby is really stretching your tummy now? I'm pretty sure he's dropped abit more as my appetite is getting better and can eat more, plus I can breathe proerly again, but around my belly button is really tight and stretched, I have my first stretch mark there now, anyone know any cream to help with it as it getting super itchy too, I already use bio oil.. But that seems to irritate it now! Xxx


----------



## holly2234

Try baby oil for the itching. But unfortunately nothing helps with the stretch marks :(

Ive been getting really bad pains in my right hip and front right of my bump since last night. No idea what it is but i cant seem to get comfortable at all.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I've got that too Hun, and period type aching pain, in bottom on my stomach, I just wish something would happen if it's going to happen, I've found only way to get comfy in bed with my hips hurting is put a pillow under your hips and bump, takes the pressure off a bit Hun, and walking up and down the stairs helps stretch my hips but as soon as I've stopped it hurts again! I can't wait for him to be born now! He's getting too big for my belly now! Lol xxxx


----------



## Inicia

Yeah i knowmost places dont like doing them until you are over due. I luckily found someone who doesnt care much at all, as long as im past 38 weeks they said its fine :) but they wont do it unless my cervix is 'favourable' so fxd! I guess we will find out monday!

My belly has been like that too! So tight around my belly button. I have SOOO many stretch marks though and unfortunately havent found any creams that work. I tried bio oil but it just dried my skin out. Luckily i live in QLD in Australia and its a really hot summer here now, so i have been sunbathing in my bikini every day and its starting to fade my stretch marks. So if its not too cold where you are, try to get a bit of vitamin c! :)


----------



## holly2234

Its pretty cold here at the moment so no sunbathing for us unfortunately :(
Ive got some cream thats called mum to be by sanctuary. I got it in boots and its lovely. Doesnt fade anything but it helps the itching loads.
I had really bad constant pains last night but theyve gone a little but still there. Not sure if theyve gone because ive taken paracetamol though but i can definitely still feel them, theyre just dulled.
Full term tomorrow too!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Inicia said:


> Yeah i knowmost places dont like doing them until you are over due. I luckily found someone who doesnt care much at all, as long as im past 38 weeks they said its fine :) but they wont do it unless my cervix is 'favourable' so fxd! I guess we will find out monday!
> 
> My belly has been like that too! So tight around my belly button. I have SOOO many stretch marks though and unfortunately havent found any creams that work. I tried bio oil but it just dried my skin out. Luckily i live in QLD in Australia and its a really hot summer here now, so i have been sunbathing in my bikini every day and its starting to fade my stretch marks. So if its not too cold where you are, try to get a bit of vitamin c! :)

oh u live in qld..are you near where the cyclone was?


----------



## lizardbreath

Just got a call from my hospital team and Im being sent for urgent bloodwork because they dont like the results , and Im being sent for an emergency scan. :( appearently they think Im all of a sudden measuring small and my fulids might be low. because this happened to my sister at 36 weeks and her daughter was born with Health problems. now im all worried stupid hospital


----------



## holly2234

I hope everything goes ok and that baby is ok! Thankfully youre full term today!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Hope everything is okay for you Hun, and I only have one stretch mark so I've been really lucky since both my sisters got them real bad, itching isn't too bad now, I think he dropped again last night, so maybe it's not so tight where he is now, I'm not sure though if that's what it was or not! I'm in pain aroung my his constantly now, the dullish ache as you said holly, and in lower back, got some period pain in the front, but that's not as constant. Something has just felt different the past couple of days too, keep saying to my oh its different, can't sleep very well, and woke up at 6 this morning, getting the urge to nest a bit too now but not sure if it's because I'm looking for signs that I could go into labour, because I want to so much! I hope it is the start of something, I want him here so bad now! Xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Ive felt really odd the past couple of days too. A bit less pain now but a lot still in my back and hips. Bump is definitely lower too, i fit into a pre-pregnancy top today! It was a size too big when i bought it.. But it still fit!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Due in exactly one week <3


----------



## joanneNbabyx

yaay full term today!:)


----------



## Inicia

joanneNbabyx said:


> Inicia said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i knowmost places dont like doing them until you are over due. I luckily found someone who doesnt care much at all, as long as im past 38 weeks they said its fine :) but they wont do it unless my cervix is 'favourable' so fxd! I guess we will find out monday!
> 
> My belly has been like that too! So tight around my belly button. I have SOOO many stretch marks though and unfortunately havent found any creams that work. I tried bio oil but it just dried my skin out. Luckily i live in QLD in Australia and its a really hot summer here now, so i have been sunbathing in my bikini every day and its starting to fade my stretch marks. So if its not too cold where you are, try to get a bit of vitamin c! :)
> 
> oh u live in qld..are you near where the cyclone was?Click to expand...

No luckily! We live in brisbane so just got flooding. But nothing in our area. OHs parents live in townsville so they got caught in the cyclone but everything is alright apparently, just no power. Scary stuff!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Inicia said:


> joanneNbabyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inicia said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i knowmost places dont like doing them until you are over due. I luckily found someone who doesnt care much at all, as long as im past 38 weeks they said its fine :) but they wont do it unless my cervix is 'favourable' so fxd! I guess we will find out monday!
> 
> My belly has been like that too! So tight around my belly button. I have SOOO many stretch marks though and unfortunately havent found any creams that work. I tried bio oil but it just dried my skin out. Luckily i live in QLD in Australia and its a really hot summer here now, so i have been sunbathing in my bikini every day and its starting to fade my stretch marks. So if its not too cold where you are, try to get a bit of vitamin c! :)
> 
> oh u live in qld..are you near where the cyclone was?Click to expand...
> 
> No luckily! We live in brisbane so just got flooding. But nothing in our area. OHs parents live in townsville so they got caught in the cyclone but everything is alright apparently, just no power. Scary stuff!Click to expand...

i know so scary.my mums in brisbane too, was scared shitless for her.feel sorry as for qld, as if the floods wernt enough.!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

GOSH! im fed up wanna have the baby already!even though just this morning just with the bh i was like no im not ready lol but pregnancy is just too long!lol
and i wanna drink a redbull already!!miss all that caffeine!..
oh wait can u drink like redbull n stuff while breastfeeding?hmmm


----------



## holly2234

You can drink a red bull now! Theres a certain amount of caffeine you can have in a day. You can find it if you google it. But one can of red bull is fine if you dont have anything else like tea, coffee, chocolate etc that puts you over the limit.


----------



## lb

I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver. 

Anybody else feel like they're having a Charlie Horse in their back and tummy? It's way different from the intense tightenings that I was having when I went to L&D the other night. 

Oh, and I'm reminding everyone to drink lots and lots of water. Don't want to get dehydrated like I did. Es no bueno.


----------



## lizardbreath

> laurenburch: I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver

I already Have one bought lol, I miss them so so so Much. Monster is my favorite energy drink its sooo good. I have to admit I have had one or two while pregnant both times but Im usually so good. 

Now I want bubs to be born so I can drink it. And because I want to know if its a Katherine or a Joshua lol


----------



## lb

lizardbreath said:


> laurenburch: I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver
> 
> I already Have one bought lol, I miss them so so so Much. Monster is my favorite energy drink its sooo good. I have to admit I have had one or two while pregnant both times but Im usually so good.
> 
> Now I want bubs to be born so I can drink it. And because I want to know if its a Katherine or a Joshua lolClick to expand...

I sometimes snuck a sip from James' Monster at work. But never more than a sip a day because I was so paranoid, and I loved my daily Dr Pepper lol. Now I'm all water and 7up because that's all I can really stomach.


----------



## lizardbreath

laurenburch said:


> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch: I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver
> 
> I already Have one bought lol, I miss them so so so Much. Monster is my favorite energy drink its sooo good. I have to admit I have had one or two while pregnant both times but Im usually so good.
> 
> Now I want bubs to be born so I can drink it. And because I want to know if its a Katherine or a Joshua lolClick to expand...
> 
> I sometimes snuck a sip from James' Monster at work. But never more than a sip a day because I was so paranoid, and I loved my daily Dr Pepper lol. Now I'm all water and 7up because that's all I can really stomach.Click to expand...

Thats actually funny , I craved dr pepper for like 2 months straight lol


----------



## lb

lizardbreath said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizardbreath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch: I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver
> 
> I already Have one bought lol, I miss them so so so Much. Monster is my favorite energy drink its sooo good. I have to admit I have had one or two while pregnant both times but Im usually so good.
> 
> Now I want bubs to be born so I can drink it. And because I want to know if its a Katherine or a Joshua lolClick to expand...
> 
> I sometimes snuck a sip from James' Monster at work. But never more than a sip a day because I was so paranoid, and I loved my daily Dr Pepper lol. Now I'm all water and 7up because that's all I can really stomach.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats actually funny , I craved dr pepper for like 2 months straight lolClick to expand...

I couldn't go a day without drinking a dr pepper! Didn't help that we sold dr pepper at the pizza hut i work at.


----------



## holly2234

laurenburch said:


> I miss energy drinks too. I told James I wanted to drink a Monster before I go to the hospital to deliver.
> 
> Anybody else feel like they're having a Charlie Horse in their back and tummy? It's way different from the intense tightenings that I was having when I went to L&D the other night.
> 
> Oh, and I'm reminding everyone to drink lots and lots of water. Don't want to get dehydrated like I did. Es no bueno.

Ive been getting that in the bottom of my bump and my right side of my back and hip. I know thats where shes leaning though so im not sure if shes on a nerve or something. Been getting a lot of BH recently too


----------



## lb

Alright, it looks like this is it. I've only been able to sleep in between contractions for about an hour since yesterday. I went up to L&D last night because they were down to 3-5 minutes apart. As soon as I got there, they spaced out a tiny bit, but were showing up strong on the monitor. After given lots of water and told to walk around for a bit, I had dilated to 3 cm and am now 100% effaced. :) So they said Congrats, you're in early labor. I asked to be sent home because James needed his sleep and work 13 hours today, but I have a feeling he'll be called out of work. They told me I'll most likely be back in 24 hours and have her either today or tomorrow. I'M SO EXCITED. But also scared out of my mind.


----------



## lauram_92

Hey guys, my wee man was born two days early at 6am exactly on the 1st of February weighing a whopping 8lbs 9 and a half oz. :D 53cm long. He is called Oliver George Murray :baby: Going to try & do a birth story soon, so I will let you's know.

Holly, cause I won't be on much you gotta keep me updated on everyone :D


----------



## holly2234

I sure will! He's lovely :) Congrats. Ill update his name now :flower:


----------



## Lilys mummy

Hello :D My baby Maddison Ava Grace Costello was born on 2nd of February, 20 days early at 10:25am. She weighed 5lb 10oz and 40.5 cm long.
 



Attached Files:







8926_158997696696_661986696_3219352_4179448_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## holly2234

Aww so cute! Have added her on :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

LAUREN HAD BABY KAYLA !!! 
Feb 6th ( not sure what time )
7lb 9oz 20 in :)
Will post the URL when its on facebook :)
Wifi is horrible in the hospital!
Congrats Lauren!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/p...798025&theater

that is the album im not sure who can see because she is tagged!
Lauren she is beautiful!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

What's a Charlie horse btw? I feel dumb for not knowing.. I have lots of Braxton hicks too, like most of the day, I'll get them regular but in no pattern iykwim? Keep dreaming that I'm gonna go into labour too! Past 2 nights been waking up thinking why am I not in labour yet? Weird.. I want my little boy now!! I'm gonna try and get things moving soon, lots of walking and maybe dtd, hot spicy food etc! Been nesting really bad all weekend... All I want to do is organise! Congratulations on all the births! Xxx


----------



## holly2234

Congrats Lauren!

A charlie horse is a cramp. I think only Americans say it. I was so confused the first time my OH said it to me!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Ahh thanks hun, I haven't had any cramps, unless I try to cross my legs to fast or move my hips too quick, but I think that's just because of his position! 15 days to go now til he's due, never thought I'd be here, seemed forever away! Xxx


----------



## Inicia

Lilys mummy said:


> Hello :D My baby Maddison Ava Grace Costello was born on 2nd of February, 20 days early at 10:25am. She weighed 5lb 10oz and 40.5 cm long.

What a beautiful baby! Congrats! Hope you are doing well and recovering :) xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

When your water breaks, is it clear?
and what if there is no gush? Just trickles...
I went pee, and stood up and some water came out... And so i sat back down and if i tried to pee again kinda with a little push more CLEAR wateryy stuff... so i got up and got a paper cup and tried over that, and it was clear, didnt smeell like much but didnt smeell like urine at all! 
39w + 3d


----------



## Inicia

Definitely sounds like your waters!! I would call my midwife! Good luck, keep us posted :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Yeah, sounds like waters Hun, always Best to get them checked, As their babies protection hun, keep us updated! Xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Sounds like your Waters , Im not a 100 % sure though as they had to break my water so I never got to see what it looks like or feels like when it breaks on its own. I know when they break it its a HUGE gush


----------



## Lilys mummy

holly2234 said:


> Aww so cute! Have added her on :)




Inicia said:


> Lilys mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello :D My baby Maddison Ava Grace Costello was born on 2nd of February, 20 days early at 10:25am. She weighed 5lb 10oz and 40.5 cm long.
> 
> What a beautiful baby! Congrats! Hope you are doing well and recovering :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you :) xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

It was my "pre" waters :(


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

And, they kept me there for 8 hours (in the hospital) contractions got up to 8 minutes apart. Upto 80 on the monitor. but only one cm dialted :(


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Awww at least your on your way there now Hun! So close now! Xx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Since i was refereed for a specialist a few weeks ago, he doesnt let people go overdue, due to the reasons they were sent in, mine were my age(16), Pre eclamptic. (sp) And Hypertention(sp) ( high blood pressure) . My due date is saturday, he is pretty sure Mikah will make an appearance by then, if not i am being induced Monday the 14th. Valentines day... Lol what is everyone else doing on valentines ?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Not sure yet Hun, proberly a night with a movie and a takeaway, something quiet and relaxing anyways hun, my oh doesn't like to go out for meals and it's too close to due date to go cinema! Would be nice to have my baby by then though! Good luck btw Hun! Xxx


----------



## holly2234

*Hopefully* a trip to labour suite for valentines?! Or is that wishful thinking? :haha:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Ahh I wish holly! It is possible though hun! You may be lucky enough to meet your princess then, that would be a perfect valentines for you and you OH this year! xxx


----------



## holly2234

It would but i dont see it happening! Just seen the health visitor who said the midwife needs to answer the questions i had. But the midwife said the health visitor would answer them! I dont see her until the 15th so im half hoping it doesnt happen now :p


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I've just seen the midwife Hun, I've been having painful but bearable period cramps and lower back ache, but irregular contractions all morning, I'm hoping this is the start of something but I'm not getting my hopes up! As it proberly will be nothing in the end! My midwife booked ny next appointment for the 24th of feb, I was like hoping to not be pregnant or at least in labour by then I'm due the 23rd! Oh well it's always there if I go over I suppose xxx


----------



## lizardbreath

Updating my bloodwork and U/S that I had to go for and was very stressed about 

Bloodwork came back with Better results which was a HUGE weight off my cheast because it was the Glucous test I failed. 

and had my U/S today and my fluid levels are Perfect im 100% baby. Baby is about 6.13 right now they said this baby will be roughly the same size as Jaymee when he or she is born. Oh and I still dont know the sex which makes me happy :D the U/S lady was super nice when I told her I didnt want to know. Baby is also Engaged she said. The only thing is We had to wait 15 minutes for her to go to a radiologist she spent a lot of time looking at the heart. but Im sure it cant be too serious as they said my doctors would talk to me tuesday but the results


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> I've just seen the midwife Hun, I've been having painful but bearable period cramps and lower back ache, but irregular contractions all morning, I'm hoping this is the start of something but I'm not getting my hopes up! As it proberly will be nothing in the end! My midwife booked ny next appointment for the 24th of feb, I was like hoping to not be pregnant or at least in labour by then I'm due the 23rd! Oh well it's always there if I go over I suppose xxx

Ive got someone coming to the house tomorrow now to discuss the things nobody seemed to want to answer! I hope you dont make your next appointment. I hope i dont make it either :haha:



lizardbreath said:


> Updating my bloodwork and U/S that I had to go for and was very stressed about
> 
> Bloodwork came back with Better results which was a HUGE weight off my cheast because it was the Glucous test I failed.
> 
> and had my U/S today and my fluid levels are Perfect im 100% baby. Baby is about 6.13 right now they said this baby will be roughly the same size as Jaymee when he or she is born. Oh and I still dont know the sex which makes me happy :D the U/S lady was super nice when I told her I didnt want to know. Baby is also Engaged she said. The only thing is We had to wait 15 minutes for her to go to a radiologist she spent a lot of time looking at the heart. but Im sure it cant be too serious as they said my doctors would talk to me tuesday but the results

Im glad it went ok :) Hope your appointment tuesday goes well too, im sure it will all be fine :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Glad your getting your questions answered finally Hun! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! After all that cramping I decided to take a nap and when I woke up it was gone, came back very mildly when I was up and about again but not as half as bad, had trouble sleeping last night too, couldn't get comfy and felt all odd again! But I don't feel like I'm getting anywhere with all these symptoms! I've decided to sit back and relax and just wait as it will happen when he's ready! Glad everythings okay lizardbreath! Keep us updated about Tuesday xxx


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

My contractions are so much worse when im sitting up :( and i have horrible back contractions! :( im due in 22 hours and twenty minutes!


----------



## holly2234

i had contractions 15 mins apart in the night for about 3 hours but nothing became of them. They stopped and had nothing since apart from a weird grating type feeling like her head is pushing on my cervix


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I hate that grating feeling!!!!
8 hours and 45 minutes till DD!!! ( im not counting tho ;)
My contractions have been steady 8-9 minutes apart since tuesday at 11am. Pre waters went at 4am.(tuesday) Oh baby come soonn!


----------



## holly2234

It wont be long now surely!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i sure hope not!


----------



## holly2234

If we're going by UK time youre due in 21 minutes :p


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I wish!!! still 3 hrs 45 mins!


----------



## DazedConfused

Ohh hope you don't go over. It's pretty sucky:wacko:
:coffee:


----------



## holly2234

Happy due date Melissa!
Cree ive not seen you around here for ages! Hows you and baby?


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> I wish!!! still 3 hrs 45 mins!

Happy due date to you & bump. :)


----------



## kandyfloss

Randomly butting in.

Only 4 more days for me ! :) Well 3 in 1 hour
I am so so bored of waiting now, really didnt think he was going to ever make it to be a february baby so its like torture for me... please do not let me go over due, may have to get my OH to perform a c sec himself haha 

Hows everybody else ?? xxx


----------



## lizardbreath

Hey Ladies just dropping in Really board today Dont know what to do with myself as my Jaymeroo went to grandmas for the Night Not that I'm Complaining its just Now I dont know what to do with myself Anyone else not sleeping at all ? I'm lucky if I get 4 hours in a night. bubs isnt even here and I cant sleep. 
Ive been having a lot of BH so im hoping something happens soon as I really dont want bubs to do what Jaymee did to me. Make me wait til the Day before his or her due date I want to meet him or her now I want to know if the baby is a Katherine or a Joshua already lol Sorry Im ranting just really board.


----------



## DazedConfused

Oh we're fine :coffee:

Have been having BH, pain, dialated to 2cms and everything for WEEKS OF MY LIFE.

Sitting now with constant period pain. No hopes up though


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I just went for a half hour jog with OH! i have so much energy where the hell did it come from!!

Happy due date Mikah <3


----------



## lizardbreath

It could be a sign melissa.feb12 I know I got a burst of energy a couple days before I had Jaymee 

So I had my bloody show today , and had some pretty painful BH. Its weird I keep trying to compare how things went with Jaymee and its hard because I never had BH once with her , she Dropped , engaged and I had my show with her All the same day that I went into Labour , and with this baby its completly different


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

All pregnancy's are different, to bad we cant compare lol
Im getting pretty painful contractions, but irregular . 
Lost some stringy stuff??


----------



## DazedConfused

It is so frustrating that we can't compare! I wish there was just one way to go into labour and it was all the same! Like your left foot goes green 3 days before, then 2 hours before you get a bad cough then labour!
:coffee::coffee:


----------



## lizardbreath

wouldnt that be great. Im tired of waiting. I wish Due dates were sure things. 

I feel bad for you DazedConfused Id be going stir crazy


----------



## DazedConfused

lizardbreath said:


> wouldnt that be great. Im tired of waiting. I wish Due dates were sure things.
> 
> I feel bad for you DazedConfused Id be going stir crazy

It's HORRIBLE!!!

I feel like a bit of a failure tbh. Like a REAL woman would be able to go into labour :cry:
Oh well, back to being happy to be in pain haha :coffee:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ok. so 18 minutes overdue. and ive had over 60 ppl ask where baby is. im going to shoot someone.


----------



## DazedConfused

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Ok. so 18 minutes overdue. and ive had over 60 ppl ask where baby is. im going to shoot someone.

Just you wait.

I hope your burst of energy is a sign! I've had burst of energy days about 3 times and flase labour 020348i459048309589350495607tuerj times blah :dohh:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im being induced monday due to pre e and hypertention if he isnt here by then. i am so close to throwing my computer and cell outside, i am done hearing is he here..
"oh yeah, im just hiding him....:dohh:"


----------



## Inicia

I had my baby :)
Conan Mitchell was born on the 10th of feb at 0600 and weighed 3770g and 53cm long. So beautiful! Just got home from hospital, was kept for extended stay due to extreme swelling which was worse than my 28 hour labour. Lol. But anyways everything is perfect now :) he was born at exactly 39 weeks and it was so unexpected, just woke up at 2am on the wednesday, went to sit up and my waters just decided to break. Hope you girls arent waiting too much longer! Will post photos later :)

Xx


----------



## holly2234

Aww congrats! 
Hope things speed up for everyone thats over due


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

induction tomor mornin


----------



## holly2234

Good luck! Keep us posted if you can :flower:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Ill try :) Callie or Lauren might do my updates as i text them!


----------



## holly2234

Ohh good :) Ill keep a look out for updates! Hope it all goes well


----------



## lizardbreath

holly2234 said:


> Ohh good :) Ill keep a look out for updates! Hope it all goes well

Im the same ive been stocking
on another note I go see my team tomorrow from the results of my ultrasound. hoping all is well. cant believe its 9 days til my due date if bubs chooses to be like his or her sister 8 days :wacko:


----------



## amylou1992

Good luck girlies!! 

Currently been rushed 2 hosp by ambo, passed a clot this mornin an turned out im already 7cms.

Not the ideal birth i wanted but as long as me n baby are fine then i dont care. Plus side is no pain meds as ov yet :D


----------



## lizardbreath

Any updates on Anyone?

So i had my doctors apt today and found out why they were looking at the bubs heart so much. It turns out on my 21 week ultrasound there was a shadow or something on one of the heart valves , which upsets me that My doctor Never looked more into it but all in all just really glad its Nothing more then a shadow and bubs has a healthy heart. 
Was also told today that baby is very engaged which im feeling my hips are killing me and I have to much pressure when I walk I feel like Im going to burst. So hoping something happens soon. Was also Told that if by my next apt tuesday the 22nd I havent had the baby then we are going to start talking about induction options , which I really dont want to happen. I want to have my baby Naturally, like I did with Jaymee and by naturally I mean not being induced because I really want my nubain. 

Im hoping People start updating soon I want to know whats happening lol


----------



## holly2234

Im glad everything is ok Stefani. (I hope i got the spelling right :p) Its shocking that they didnt pay more attention to what they saw!

I think Amy has had her baby from what i saw on facebook! Congrats! :happydance: Will update with details when she manages to get on here :)

I had a midwife appointment today and baby is apparently fully engaged! :)


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Been crying all day. Was called this morning before i was supposed to leave. APPARENTLY im not high enough priority they pushed me back till tomoor.


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Im sorry to hear that Melissa.Feb12 soon though you will see your bubs soon. 

Thanks for updating Holly2234 
and Yeah you got the spelling right its like Gwen Stefani Thats how I get people to remember the spelling


----------



## DazedConfused

You can refuse induction if you want to. I have an appointment on Tuesday so I'm going to allow monitoring but refuse induction :)

Taking the most disgusting tonic today to get baby out.

And congrats on fully engaged! Not long now!!!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Am i supposed to be bleeding bright red blood?!


----------



## Monkei

I had my little girl on the 5th February after i developed pre eclampsia i'll post birth story and pics. Sorry it took so long for me to update but Maisie ended up back in hospital with jaundice on a drip and under lights :( xx


----------



## amylou1992

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Am i supposed to be bleeding bright red blood?!

it sounds like your plug hun, that happened 2 me on the mornin of the 15th, turned out i was 7cm's dialated! Just ring labour ward up an see what they reccomend you do. Sometimes they ask you to go in and other times 2 stay home til you can no longer take the pain. 

Have you felt baby move at all?


----------



## amylou1992

Had my baby boy on 15th feb @ 9.36am! Weighting a shocking 9 pound 10 ! 

Will write up a birth story shortly, just about to take a nap while both kids are sleeping peacefully.


Good luck to those due their babies any day, its not as painful as some people say, i did it all natural with no pain relief apart from birthing pool this time round and can say its the best feeling ever been in control and feeling every movement of babys entrance into the big world :D


----------



## holly2234

amylou1992 said:


> Had my baby boy on 15th feb @ 9.36am! Weighting a shocking 9 pound 10 !
> 
> Will write up a birth story shortly, just about to take a nap while both kids are sleeping peacefully.
> 
> 
> Good luck to those due their babies any day, its not as painful as some people say, i did it all natural with no pain relief apart from birthing pool this time round and can say its the best feeling ever been in control and feeling every movement of babys entrance into the big world :D

Congrats! Sounds like a lovely birth. Thats what im hoping for :)


----------



## holly2234

Monkei said:


> I had my little girl on the 5th February after i developed pre eclampsia i'll post birth story and pics. Sorry it took so long for me to update but Maisie ended up back in hospital with jaundice on a drip and under lights :( xx

Congrats! I hope she is doing better :hugs:


----------



## holly2234

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> Am i supposed to be bleeding bright red blood?!

Try giving your hospital a ring. I hope they do your induction soon!


----------



## holly2234

My blood pressure is high so theyre coming to take it every few days to make sure it doesnt develop into pre-eclampsia. No signs of it so far because i only have swelling and the high BP. Also been losing plug for 4 days. Hopefully not long now!


----------



## lauram_92

all this feb babies popping out is exciting :D


----------



## DazedConfused

lauram_92 said:


> all this feb babies popping out is exciting :D

Or not popping out >_>


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Hey everyone:)havent been on for ages due to laptop problems!so sad...im 39 weeks officially since its just turned midnight a few mins ago.lol wow looks like heaps of feb babies have been born:)..just wondering..who else is left?lol!


----------



## lizardbreath

Im still around ..... 6 ish days to go hopefully this baby comes soon or decided to be like his or her sister Because Im really starting to wonder if this bubs is a Boy or Girl its killing me but so worth the wait. Hard to believe how many have had their bubs , and how many are due any day


----------



## holly2234

Im still here. 7 days til due date :o


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Cool:) good to know im not like the only one lol..but gosh!i cant wait till this babies born.i feel all old, sore and cripple!but my pregnancy feels delayed!my tummy aint dropped yet, and my boobies only started leaking yesturday!


----------



## holly2234

I dropped about a week ago and i look tiny now! Had leaking boobs since about 28ish weeks. Still bet you'll go before me :p


----------



## lauram_92

I don't think my belly ever dropped tbh! Unless it did during labour when I wasn't really paying attention  My boobs started leaking about 16 weeks :| But only a little bit during the night. Now they're like waterfalls :(


----------



## lizardbreath

My bump dropped the Day I had Jaymee. It hasnt really dropped at all with this baby Im not really concerned.


----------



## kandyfloss

Im 4 days over due now, and still showing no signs of labour :( Booked in for a stretch and sweep' monday at 9:30... was curious what one of those was, now I know not sure I want it done tbh lol. Ahh well anything to get baby out :) xx


----------



## joanneNbabyx

holly2234 said:


> I dropped about a week ago and i look tiny now! Had leaking boobs since about 28ish weeks. Still bet you'll go before me :p

Lol!nah doubt it :p


----------



## joanneNbabyx

kandyfloss said:


> Im 4 days over due now, and still showing no signs of labour :( Booked in for a stretch and sweep' monday at 9:30... was curious what one of those was, now I know not sure I want it done tbh lol. Ahh well anything to get baby out :) xx

Goodluck!hope it goes well for u:)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

3 days to go for me! been nesting like crazy today, rewashed all his clothes and sorted them out in size order oin drawers, sorted out nappy box, set up pram, cleaned bedroom, washed curtains and changed bed, put moses basket up! Ohs practiced putting car seat in so he can defo put it in at hospital lol! been having loads of braxton hicks.. does that mean anything?! i cant wait now, it seems like its gone so quick though! xxx


----------



## lb

SarahhhLouise said:


> 3 days to go for me! been nesting like crazy today, rewashed all his clothes and sorted them out in size order oin drawers, sorted out nappy box, set up pram, cleaned bedroom, washed curtains and changed bed, put moses basket up! Ohs practiced putting car seat in so he can defo put it in at hospital lol! been having loads of braxton hicks.. does that mean anything?! i cant wait now, it seems like its gone so quick though! xxx

Sounds like you're getting really close! I was in major nesting mode a few days before I delivered. In fact, I was cleaning the day before inbetween contractions!


----------



## lauram_92

I got lots of braxton hicks & then my real contractions started.. :)

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## kandyfloss

I havent had any nesting... although I have washed and rewashed everything loads, re organised everything, think that was sheer boredom though tbh. 

Im having very bad pains in back which radiate into my legs and bum :( but no stomach pains as of yet. Pleas hurry up baby :) xxx


----------



## holly2234

Ive been organising with my OH today. Her crib and moses basket are set up and all her lotions etc are in a basket and the house is clean. Hospital bag is done too all apart from a few things which ive put on top... Been getting painful BH but nothing regular and period like pains low down. It has to be time soon!


----------



## Marlarky

holly2234 said:


> Ive been organising with my OH today. Her crib and moses basket are set up and all her lotions etc are in a basket and the house is clean. Hospital bag is done too all apart from a few things which ive put on top... Been getting painful BH but nothing regular and period like pains low down. It has to be time soon!

Sounds like its time soon Holly!! I get pains like that too, and low in my back urghhh. Is your little girl pushing down hard on your cervix? I feel like my little guy is trying to come out so bad but my body isnt letting him yet! Hopefully something definite starts soon for both of us!!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Anyone else sick of waiting?i keep trying acupressure n hopes it starts something..but noooo


----------



## holly2234

Marlarky said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been organising with my OH today. Her crib and moses basket are set up and all her lotions etc are in a basket and the house is clean. Hospital bag is done too all apart from a few things which ive put on top... Been getting painful BH but nothing regular and period like pains low down. It has to be time soon!
> 
> Sounds like its time soon Holly!! I get pains like that too, and low in my back urghhh. Is your little girl pushing down hard on your cervix? I feel like my little guy is trying to come out so bad but my body isnt letting him yet! Hopefully something definite starts soon for both of us!!Click to expand...

Yeah im getting the same thing! But she just seems waaay too comfortable in there.


----------



## lizardbreath

Well today I had a sweep , and got an induction date, I have to say a Sweep is so FLIPPING painful. Im 2 cm and fully thinned so who knows what is going to happen between here and there. If baby doesnt make an appearence soon March 3rd im set for an induction , ill be 41 weeks on the dot So I dont have alot to go over if i do go over.


----------



## holly2234

Hopefully he/she will come before that :) Im hoping i dont have to have a sweep. Had an internal a few weeks ago and that really hurt too!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I'm officially due today! I'm fed up of Braxton hicks, I want the real thing now! I'm so emotional too, i want to meet him now! Let's hope I go into labour soon, got midwife Thursday, if I make it to then will she book an induction? I just want to know when he'll come! Xxxx


----------



## Marlarky

I have BH for the first time out of my whole pregnancy so Im hoping that kinda means something. Im also having horrible lower back pain for the second day in a row and since today is my due date, im hoping i will be going in the next couple of days!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Good Luck ladies wishing labour dust for all


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Ahh still nothing even tho im not due till sat so i shouldnt be complaining.lol.im still always worrying my water has broken n i dont realise.coz my pad was pretty wet but i donknow if its sweat.sorry if i grosed anyone else lol!


----------



## holly2234

I have a midwife appointment later and i really hope its gonna be my last! I hope we have some more feb babies born soon!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow too! Didn't want to make it but I have done, oh well it won't be long now anyways xxx


----------



## lb

labor dust for everyone!!!!


----------



## lizardbreath

:cry:Well its my due date in 2 and a half hours looks like im an over due mommy
Oh well At least I know that in 1 week I will have my baby no matter what


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Gah!its my due date the day after tomorrow!!:)


----------



## holly2234

Booked in for a sweep on 4th March. Really hope i dont make it though. Been having regular BH's every 5 minutes this evening and had them all night too but it calmed down in the day. Hopefully they will turn into real contractions soon! Its my due date tomorrow so would be a perfect day for her to come!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I've been having regular Braxton hicks for days now! Wish they would turn into painful ones soon! Hope yours do hun, yours seem to have more of a pattern than mine ATM, I litterally ache from my lower back down to the bottom of my bum into my thighs constantly! My sweeps next Thursday! Dreading it though! Xxx


----------



## holly2234

My BH's start and carry on for a bit then totally stop! I just wish they would turn into something.


----------



## DazedConfused

Hey guys, fingers crossed you pop soon!

I had my son Te Ariki on February 20th, 12 days late!!!! he was 9lbs 6.5oz :O but gorgeous. No stitches either!

We got him home and after 2 days he started throwing up green bile and not eating. We were calling hospital to take him in when a massive 6.3 earthquake struck and the world collapsed.

My midwife was with us at the time so we called hospital again and were told to go in. My mum tried to drive us across the city through the devastation, cracked roads, buildings falling down around us and aftershocks rocking us every 10 minutes causing more and more buildings to crumble around us. I was a bit of a mess obviously less than 48 hours after giving birth, no sleep and a very sick baby.

The roads were gridlocked but we got to hospital after an hour and I had to be wheel chaired across a few streets with Ari in my lap. We got up and the doctor assessed he had a blocked digestive tract and needed surgery for a membrane covering his anus.

Off to intensive care with a tube down his nose to drain his stomach to await surgery. All the premmie babies on life support were getting airlifted out to somewhere safer.

He had surgery and after 3 days in hospital is fine and perfect and the worlds hungriest baby and best BFer ever!

We're staying with my parents now as they have power and water. My house still stands but has no water and I'm so not ready to be alone there right now with just baby and OH. It's also just up the road for the hotel which is about to fall and cause another quake.

Theres my novel of my babies first days of life. Hope you guys are going well :kiss:


----------



## holly2234

Wow Cree what a week! Firstly, congratulations! Did you manage to get your home birth in the end? Im sorry youve had to go through so much right after giving birth, it must have been horrible! Glad you and LO are safe and well now. He has a lovely name! What does it mean?


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Oh gosh im too damn worried babys meausuring small n gotta go hospital im scared she wont survive


----------



## holly2234

How small is she measuring? :hugs:


----------



## joanneNbabyx

holly2234 said:


> How small is she measuring? :hugs:

Shes measuring at 32.but yeah found out she is small but the lack of fliud is the problem:(


----------



## lizardbreath

@JoanneNbaby: This Happened to My sister. and her little girl was born Small but no real health problems , Now you would never know Brooklynn was small.
They even told my sister prepare to lose your daughter as we dont expect her to make it through the hour , then it was through the night Now she is a 2 and a half year old and smart as anything. So I hope this makes you feel better that they arent always right and that Medicine has come along way Im hooping for your sake and your little girls that everything works out Good luck


----------



## holly2234

Still impatiently waiting! Has anyone heard from anyone on the list who hasnt updated recently?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I'm still here too holly, been for a long walk today, dtd 2wice yesterday, ate a curry for tea.. Nothing is really happening, Braxton hicks starting and stopping, everyday I wake up in agony in my hips from lying down at night, so I feel exhausted after tossing and turning all night every night! Got a sweep Thursday, so I'm hoping that will do something, if not should be induced Monday or Tuesday next week! So may miss pancake day! Lol I'm not bothered though, I'm more than ready to meet my baby now! He's so active at the mo! Xxxx


----------



## lizardbreath

Well Ladies I had my baby and it turns out my Yellow Bump was really all along a Pink bump. Katherine Michelle Fletcher Born Feb 27th 2011, weighing 7 pounds 13 ounces, and 19 and a half inches Long , Her birth was Very fast and unexpected. Ill post a birth story after. Im still in shock. Shes sadly in the hospital still but I am home. I havent gotten to even hold her for more then 20 minutes in total scince birth , and we havent been allowed to feed or change her. But im hoping my baby girl comes home soon


----------



## holly2234

Congrats Stefani! I hope she's home with you soon :)


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> I'm still here too holly, been for a long walk today, dtd 2wice yesterday, ate a curry for tea.. Nothing is really happening, Braxton hicks starting and stopping, everyday I wake up in agony in my hips from lying down at night, so I feel exhausted after tossing and turning all night every night! Got a sweep Thursday, so I'm hoping that will do something, if not should be induced Monday or Tuesday next week! So may miss pancake day! Lol I'm not bothered though, I'm more than ready to meet my baby now! He's so active at the mo! Xxxx

Ive been getting weird stinging pains down there... Had cramps for 24 hours but they seem to have slowed down. Been on long walks and on my birthing ball all the time. Still nothing real though. I hope she surprises me and comes soon!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/549969-my-yellow-bump-pics.html#post9418468

Birth story of baby Kat


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Congratz on your little girl lizardbreath! 

Holly I've been have them stinging pains down there too, lost some more of my plug this morning, but I've been slowly loosing that for 6 weeks, but it was clear in colour now sorry tmi, I've had odd twinges and some cramping but nothing regular, it's so dissappointing, I really don't want to be induced! But have a feeling he's gonna make me wait, they say our pieses (sp) babies are water babies maybe that's why they are enjoying it in there so much! Xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Im so fed up of waiting! It looks like theres only two of us left (that are regularly on this thread). Have you been booked for a sweep? Sorry i think youve already told me but i cant remember anything at the moment!


----------



## holly2234

Getting contractions after having a sweep yesterday so hopefully she will arrive soon!


----------



## lauram_92

:dust:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Hope your in labour holly! Had my sweep today, but am also booked in for induction on Tuesday! But hopefully I go into labour, I'm 1.5 cm dialated and 75% effaced, so may have to have the gel on Tuesday but hopefully I might have at least progressed more so they might be able to just break my waters instead, so it shouldn't take as long as with the gel! But he should be here by next week! Fingers crossed the sweep had worked though, and I go into labour within 48 hours now, gonna have a spicy curry tonight also, see if that helps and also had a long walk after my sweep! Xxx


----------



## holly2234

I was 1cm yesterday but my contractions keep coming between 8 and 20 minutes!
Using this https://contractionmaster.com/ to time them. Its making it way easier because the clocks are different all around the house. I hope your sweep works!


----------



## holly2234

Baby Erin was born today, 4th March at 2:30am weighing 7lb 11.5oz and 19 inches long. We're both home again :)


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations!!


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Congrats !!


----------



## kandyfloss

Congratulations :) 

Home the same day ? :O wow... Although I was home the next morning with a ceasarean much to my familys dissapproval lol xxx


----------



## kandyfloss

Aww it looks so cute now, everyones starting to have their babies details there too :) 

Congratulations everyone :) 
And good luck if anyones still due :) xxx


----------



## holly2234

kandyfloss said:


> Congratulations :)
> 
> Home the same day ? :O wow... Although I was home the next morning with a ceasarean much to my familys dissapproval lol xxx

I was allowed out 3 hours 45 minutes after the birth!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Baby robert was born on 4th of march at 11.50am weighing 8lb 15 and 1/2 oz 53 cm long :) went into labour after my sweep, was quite shocked didnt think i was in labour untill they were 4 mins apart, but had back labour. used the birthing pool. i was discharged at 5pm as he was feeding well, and i felt well enough to go home, i found it was more relaxing being at home and being able to recover at home. Pics to come soon

Birth story is here https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...071-late-arrival-baby-robert.html#post9534885 xxx


----------



## holly2234

Congrats!


----------



## Marlarky

Congrats Holly and SarahhhLouise!!!

Baby Aaron was born Feb 23 at 11:31pm weighing 7lb 13oz and 20.5" long with a 12.5cm head. It was a 9hour epidural-free labor!! :D


----------



## holly2234

Aww congrats! :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Congratz girls. hows everyone finding life with a newborn? all robert is really doing is sleeping bless him, hes only awake for a feed and nappy change, which is really good! atm im waiting for the midwife to come, she rang me at half one to tell me she was coming to me next and could she have directions as i live in the middle of nowhere and she would ring me if she got lost and so far its half four and ive not even had a phonecall, i cant even get much done as if i start sorting through all his clothes which i had planned on doing shes bound to turn up. xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Aww i hate when they do home visits because theyre always late! Mine says "morning" and she means like a 4 hour space of time where she will just turn up. She's coming again on monday to us. 
Erin basically sleeps, farts like a trooper and eats at the moment.


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Well u guys r lucky they come to u.i have to go to them!n it sux coz i have to walk and babies pram is crap!>:/
But good thing is babies put on 700grams!!:)


----------



## holly2234

They come to us a couple of times after the birth which is handy. Id hate trailing out with the pram when shes a couple of days old. Took her in the pram for the first time today though to tesco :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Te Ariki slept for the first 2 weeks too, enjoy it!

My midwife just comes to us, or wherever. Homebirth midwives ftw


----------



## SarahhhLouise

robert does the same holly, eats sleeps then farts which usually means poo, but at least i an now put a change a nappy pretty quick the amount ive changed in the past 10 days. on thursday when the midwife came and weighed him he'd lost 2 and a half oz, but when midwife visited today he has put back on 9 oz, i didnt think they could put weight on so quick tbh, i did noticed he was feeding lots more and i suppose they're growing while they sleep, but my god i was so shocked ths morning when midwife said that! hes growing far too quick, he hasnt even got wrinkley hands anymore! robert hasnt really been in his pram much only when we took him to get registered, so he was a week old by that time. xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Aww :) Erin lost 3oz when she was weighed but the midwife was meant to come today but things got changed and they forgot to tell us! So will hopefully find out how much she weighs tomorrow.


----------



## lb

Ahhh just wait till they're where Kayla is now! She's so attentive and is awake a lot more. She's following voices and actually held her rattle a couple days ago AND SHOOK IT!! Eek! I'm so proud. Never really realized how much newborns like black and white. I'll have her laying on the floor next to our fireplace (which is black and white) and she'll just stare at it for ages. 

Poor baby has cradle cap. Hope it doesn't last too long :(


----------



## holly2234

Erin always tries to hold a bottle herself but cant really hold it so we have to get her hands out the way just so we can feed her and shes screaming because she cant get the food fast enough!


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I'm getting robbie weighed again on Monday, see how much he's put on again, health visitor said that the smiles that I thought were wind smiles are genuine.. I thought it was too early for him to smile.. He doesn't do them very often though.. But she said he was a week overdue so he could start doing things earlier? I dont know? I don't want to write it in his baby book if it's not the real thing iykwim? He's growing too fast.. Makes me sad! Xx


----------



## vinteenage

laurenburch said:


> Poor baby has cradle cap. Hope it doesn't last too long :(

Cradle crap does not leave any time soon. Finn's had it for 2 months. We've used oil, bathed him daily, bathed him weekly...It does not want to leave.

I just keep myself occupied by picking at it. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> Poor baby has cradle cap. Hope it doesn't last too long :(
> 
> Cradle crap does not leave any time soon. Finn's had it for 2 months. We've used oil, bathed him daily, bathed him weekly...It does not want to leave.
> 
> I just keep myself occupied by picking at it. :haha:Click to expand...

Ditto. Tori has cradle cap as well. It's not as awful as it used to be but it's so strange and weird looking! :lol:


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> I'm getting robbie weighed again on Monday, see how much he's put on again, health visitor said that the smiles that I thought were wind smiles are genuine.. I thought it was too early for him to smile.. He doesn't do them very often though.. But she said he was a week overdue so he could start doing things earlier? I dont know? I don't want to write it in his baby book if it's not the real thing iykwim? He's growing too fast.. Makes me sad! Xx

Theyre two weeks old today! Erins got into 0-3 clothes because her feet are too big! The rest of the clothes drown her but her feet are curled in the newborn clothes now.


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> SarahhhLouise said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting robbie weighed again on Monday, see how much he's put on again, health visitor said that the smiles that I thought were wind smiles are genuine.. I thought it was too early for him to smile.. He doesn't do them very often though.. But she said he was a week overdue so he could start doing things earlier? I dont know? I don't want to write it in his baby book if it's not the real thing iykwim? He's growing too fast.. Makes me sad! Xx
> 
> Theyre two weeks old today! Erins got into 0-3 clothes because her feet are too big! The rest of the clothes drown her but her feet are curled in the newborn clothes now.Click to expand...

Snap on the feet! he's in 1yo socks and 3 to 6 clothes cause hes so big!:dohh:


----------



## holly2234

Glad we're not the only ones! Im thankful i got her newborn clothes second hand because theyve not even had two weeks wear yet!


----------



## DazedConfused

holly2234 said:


> Glad we're not the only ones! Im thankful i got her newborn clothes second hand because theyve not even had two weeks wear yet!

Jealous! He didn't fit newborn :( 0-3 lasted almost 2 weeks. I'm so depressed because after 0-3 the clothes become more gender specific and everyone thinks he's 4 months old :dohh:

Hopefully he'll start to get chubby soon and stop getting longer!


----------



## holly2234

Aww! Yeah i noticed the clothes make them look so much older. Erins got this cute little double chin thing going on now. I think we're gonna take her to get weighed on wednesday and see how much shes gained. We measured her and she's now 21 inches. Was 19 at birth


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Roberts 10lb now! He's putting on the weight so easy ATM, he's completely in 0-3 now, his feet didn't fit newborn at all! I can't believe they're 2 weeks old already, he is becoming more alert now! following me with his eyes and watching his dad lots more! I'm dreading going back to college now! Don't know how I will keep up breastfeeding while I'm in college, I'm going to need to pump whilst at college according to my health visitor! I don't want to leave my baby and go to college, but I will be qualified in July so it's worth it for a couple of weeks! Xx


----------



## holly2234

I dont pump that regularly throughout the day. Its been 9 hours since i have right now and when i leave it that long im able to pump 2 feeds at once. When i pump every 3-4 hours, by the end of the day i struggle to get enough. I use a combination of formula and pumped milk though so maybe thats an option for you? I use about 1 bottle of formula and 6 breast milk a day.
I need to get Erin weighed soon. Really want to know what shes at now :)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I might do top ups with formula while I'm at college as it's only for a few weeks, as I finish when I pass my assessments which shouldn't take me long as I only have 7 left and I have at least 3 clients per week! So 3 - 4 weeks tops as I've got 2 exams too! Can't wait to get it sorted and out the way! Sorted income support out today, but planning on looking for a part time job after I finish college as I'm going to wait a year before I go back to do my level 3! And they worked out at the job centre that I'd be better off get a job 16 hours a week, I need all the money I can get if I want to move out soon! I feel like things are falling into place now! It feels so good to get thongs organized, I might even sort through all Robbies clothes tomorrow! Bag all the clothes that are too small and give them away! I had a proud mummy moment tonight! When I was kissing his chin, he gave me the biggest smile ever! It was a real one too as he didn't have any wind! And he did it again when I kissed his chin! Health visitor must have been right after all! Xxxx


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurenburch said:
> 
> 
> Poor baby has cradle cap. Hope it doesn't last too long :(
> 
> Cradle crap does not leave any time soon. Finn's had it for 2 months. We've used oil, bathed him daily, bathed him weekly...It does not want to leave.
> 
> I just keep myself occupied by picking at it. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. Tori has cradle cap as well. It's not as awful as it used to be but it's so strange and weird looking! :lol:Click to expand...

I don't know if you guys get it in the US, but I use something called Dentinox cradle cap shampoo for Max and within a week it was 99% gone!


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> I might do top ups with formula while I'm at college as it's only for a few weeks, as I finish when I pass my assessments which shouldn't take me long as I only have 7 left and I have at least 3 clients per week! So 3 - 4 weeks tops as I've got 2 exams too! Can't wait to get it sorted and out the way! Sorted income support out today, but planning on looking for a part time job after I finish college as I'm going to wait a year before I go back to do my level 3! And they worked out at the job centre that I'd be better off get a job 16 hours a week, I need all the money I can get if I want to move out soon! I feel like things are falling into place now! It feels so good to get thongs organized, I might even sort through all Robbies clothes tomorrow! Bag all the clothes that are too small and give them away! I had a proud mummy moment tonight! When I was kissing his chin, he gave me the biggest smile ever! It was a real one too as he didn't have any wind! And he did it again when I kissed his chin! Health visitor must have been right after all! Xxxx

Aww thats lovely! Im meant to be going back to work now but my boss isnt getting back to me on any work as usual... So im looking for another job now too. What course do you do at college?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I'm doing my nvq level 2 hairdressing nearly completed my 2nd year now, so will be qualified in July, but most salons won't take on unless your nvq level 3 qualified, hiw much does Erin drink in a feed? As I've got to pump u don't know how much he's having ATM as he's being breastfed and need a rough idea on how much too pump? Wish I could see how much he was having do I knew? Xxxx


----------



## holly2234

Ohh nice :) I used to go to my local college and get my hair done cause it was way cheaper. Plus i found students make a better job than people who have worked in salons for years.

She has between 3 to 4oz every feed. Thats every 3-4 hours too. Also surestart centres can lend you a pump if you dont have one straight away. Ive borrowed one at the moment until one i bought off a lady on here arrives and its really good. Have you tried hand expressing? I did that for 2 weeks after she was born before i got the pump.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

ive got a pump i bought for when i go back to college hun, my health visitor said around 3 -4 oz but i thought id check with someone who knew and who had a baby around the same age, and well erin is the same age :) thanks hun, i might try expressing a bit begfore so i can see what hes like with bottles and that and so he can get used to them a bit before i just give him one lol. i find that at college too hun, you try harder as your tutor checks your work plus you dont tend to cut corners and do everything the proper way to pass assessments and is way cheaper, i love doing clients at college its really good to be able to do real clients and not just friends as it more like a salon then :) xxxx


----------



## holly2234

I bought a hand pump before Erin was born but it just doesnt work! I cant get anything from it at all. I can only do it by hand or with electric. Even the electric pumps dont get as much out as i can by hand for some reason.

I dont really get my hair done anymore because its either too expensive or i dont have time. But once in a salon they put red and blonde in my hair at once. I obviously ended up with weird pink bits scattered about and i looked like candy floss! I never did go back there.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

I tried my pump today and couldn't get anything out, so did it by hand and got an oz out, what a waste of 26 quid! Which one did you get? Mines the tomee tipee one. I need to get mine done but might have to wait until I go back to college as I can't leave Robert for long because of breast feeding and at the college salon a full head of highlights could take 5 hours and that's a long time to leave him really. Xxxx


----------



## holly2234

I had the Tommee Tippee one too. I couldnt get anything out either. When i first started hand expressing i could only get 1oz out too. Now i can get 7 or 8. It takes forever though. I bought a Medela Swing electric pump from someone on here. Its not as good as the one i borrowed from surestart but it works. So now i pump on one side and hand express on the other side at the same time so it doesnt take so long. Its just finding what works best for you to express i think. Keep trying :)


----------



## lauram_92

are you talking about the tommee tippee manual pump? thats the one i use..
woah, holly you get 7 or 8oz each time? how often do you pump?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

yeah thats the one ive got and it doesnt work.. i might get one with my maternity grant when i get it. i may see how it goes but my have to top up with formula. what formula do you use with your breast milk holly? Me and Oh are going through a real rough patch atm, but trying to make it work now, wish he wasnt so paranoid, i dont know how much time he thinks i have on my hands to do these things, robert takes up all my time, i get an hour here and there when hes sleeping,but in that time im either loading the washer,tidying up or having a bath and what not. i hop we can work things out soon though, i love him so much xx


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> are you talking about the tommee tippee manual pump? thats the one i use..
> woah, holly you get 7 or 8oz each time? how often do you pump?

Thats the pump i mean. Am i using it wrong or something?!
I pump 2 or 3 times a day now. Im doing pretty much 50/50 breast and formula now.


----------



## holly2234

SarahhhLouise said:


> yeah thats the one ive got and it doesnt work.. i might get one with my maternity grant when i get it. i may see how it goes but my have to top up with formula. what formula do you use with your breast milk holly? Me and Oh are going through a real rough patch atm, but trying to make it work now, wish he wasnt so paranoid, i dont know how much time he thinks i have on my hands to do these things, robert takes up all my time, i get an hour here and there when hes sleeping,but in that time im either loading the washer,tidying up or having a bath and what not. i hop we can work things out soon though, i love him so much xx

Mine doesnt work either :S
I use SMA just because it said suitable for combination feeding on the tin.
I hope things get better for you. Babies do take up a lot of time and when we do have 5 minutes we want it to do something normal like have a shower in peace :p Speaking of which... My bath broke! Its got a crack right through it so we cant use it. Getting a new one on saturday morning but having to shower at a neighbours house and its kind of awkward!


----------



## lauram_92

i am actually kinda excited for when my milk supply dries up, formula won't be such a pain in the butt because every feed he takes i have to express a bottle, where as formula i could make two or so at once!
did you remember to put the little white triangle shaped bit in? i always forget that bit & it just doesn't work without it.. sometimes i have to squeeze the pump & hold it squeezed for a few seconds at the start, must take your milk to the surface or something cause then it starts coming out..


----------



## holly2234

Yeah i remembered to put it in but no joy. The milk leaked out the front all over me! My supply has really reduced the past couple of days. I can only get 2ish feeds a day now so i think it will be formula only pretty soon. I bet pumping in the night for every feed is horrible :| How much is Oliver taking now?


----------



## lauram_92

I always get leaked on so I put a towel down over myself. "/
Sometimes my supply seems to reduce then it is normal, weird. It is all just a waiting game I think, but I've been pretty lucky so far.
Pumping in the night is horrible, I'm up for an hour with every bottle he takes because he needs winded for so long, then I have to express on top of that & sterilise the pump.
He takes 3-5oz. Hardly every 5oz though, only if he has a break and plays on his mat for a bit then takes some more of the bottle, used to always take 4oz but recently it's been 3½..


----------



## holly2234

Erins on about 3 1/2 to 4 as well. Shes been eating loads at the moment though. She now has all formula and one bottle of breast milk in the night. One thing i did notice is she doesnt poo half as much! Is that normal when they have mostly formula?
Laura im sorry i keep forgetting to text you back! I look at it then put my phone down to do something then completely forget. Ill try to be less of a muppet :haha: The hour long night feeds are horrible :| Since i started pumping a bottle before bed that can stay out for 5 hours for the first feed and making up one formula for the fridge for the second, the feeds take 20 minutes from feed to wind to change and back asleep. Anyway i have to go to work. Ive even managed to do the washing AND eat breakfast today before going out. I call that an achievement :p


----------



## lauram_92

last few days my milk supply is like gone. i struggle to get a bottles worth so himself will be on formula soon enough. what do you use formula wise?
yeah formula babies poo like one a day if not longer! so weird.
how are you finding working?


----------



## DazedConfused

Hey guys, if you want to try and improve your milk supply or get it back try loads of skin to skin with your LO and fenugreek tea.

If not what an awesome achievement, pumping for all that time! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

i used to worry abour robert pooing because my sister told me breastfed babies shouldnt poo very often and robbie poos at least 3 - 4 times a day, not very much iykwim but he still does, but my health visitor said its fine as hes obviously putting on weight like he should be doing. i read that breastfed babies could go for a week without pooing.. dont think robbie has even gone a day tbh. i think ill use sma then holly and my pump has the white triangle too, i might try it again like you said laura, got my money through now so if not i will buy an electric one. im worried about my milk drying up when i go back to college as i wont be able to pump during college, but its only 2 days a week, so it shouldnt right? hows everyones LO's now? robbies getting so big and starting to smile a bit more now when you tickle his chin or his nose! hes also not sleeping very good anymore, if i put him down when hes fell aslepp, he will sleep for like 20 mins on hs own before crying today is the first day i have put him down and hes slept for longer, hope it gets betetr as i dont want him in the routine of not being able to sleep unless hes cuddled up with me. also going to have to get him a cot very soon as his moses basket is getting too small! xxxx


----------



## lizardbreath

Hey how is everyones Little ones doing at night , Im having a Horrible Time with Katherine. I dont remember Jaymee being this bad at night. She wont sleep at all during the Night , Last night she was up from 12-130 2-3 4-5 630-9 Its killing me , because Jaymee gets up at 9 -930 everyday and goes and goes and goes , she only has an hour nap at 2 and Katherine has been getting up at 2. So im running on no sleep ,OH is not helping get up with her then has the nerve to tell me Hes tired.... Sorry I just needed to get this out Im so exaused Its really getting to me I can hardly Function anymore


----------



## lauram_92

oliver poops all the time! he had 5 bottles of formula in a row once & didn't poo for 24 hours. sarah, your milk shouldn't dry up if you pump before & after. i hate pumping so much! :\ takes soo long now.

lizardbreath, oliver isn't a fan of sleep. ever. he is using a size 1 teat atm, cause the size 2 for his new bottles (wind reducing) haven't arrived.. so it takes longer & he falls asleep during the night after 2/3 oz & wakes up every 2/3 hours. he takes ages to wind & on top i have to express. it's a pain! but your nights don't sound fun! especially when you have two kiddies!


----------



## DazedConfused

Make sure you're getting lots of skin to skin and BFing in when you are at home to keep supply up!

I rock/feed Ari to sleep, they're still so young! self soothing doesn't really happen until they're around 6 months anyway.

Can't help on the sleep thing :( Te Ariki has been good at sleeping at night really, 7 and a half hours straight atm, I'm very lucky!


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> last few days my milk supply is like gone. i struggle to get a bottles worth so himself will be on formula soon enough. what do you use formula wise?
> yeah formula babies poo like one a day if not longer! so weird.
> how are you finding working?

Mine too. I only express once a day now though and get 3-4oz. The rest is all SMA. Work is ok because its only a couple of hours a day but i need to find more hours so i can get tax credits.



SarahhhLouise said:


> i used to worry abour robert pooing because my sister told me breastfed babies shouldnt poo very often and robbie poos at least 3 - 4 times a day, not very much iykwim but he still does, but my health visitor said its fine as hes obviously putting on weight like he should be doing. i read that breastfed babies could go for a week without pooing.. dont think robbie has even gone a day tbh. i think ill use sma then holly and my pump has the white triangle too, i might try it again like you said laura, got my money through now so if not i will buy an electric one. im worried about my milk drying up when i go back to college as i wont be able to pump during college, but its only 2 days a week, so it shouldnt right? hows everyones LO's now? robbies getting so big and starting to smile a bit more now when you tickle his chin or his nose! hes also not sleeping very good anymore, if i put him down when hes fell aslepp, he will sleep for like 20 mins on hs own before crying today is the first day i have put him down and hes slept for longer, hope it gets betetr as i dont want him in the routine of not being able to sleep unless hes cuddled up with me. also going to have to get him a cot very soon as his moses basket is getting too small! xxxx

Im sure your supply will be fine. Im happy just to express once a day now plus i dont leak half as much so it saves a fortune in breast pads! So the cost of formula is covered from what i dont spend on those anymore.
Erin doesnt sleep much anymore either. In the day she hardly ever sleeps. Night isnt so bad but she goes to sleep late and wakes up early. How much is Robert weighing now? Erin was 8lb11oz at 3+5 weeks.



lizardbreath said:


> Hey how is everyones Little ones doing at night , Im having a Horrible Time with Katherine. I dont remember Jaymee being this bad at night. She wont sleep at all during the Night , Last night she was up from 12-130 2-3 4-5 630-9 Its killing me , because Jaymee gets up at 9 -930 everyday and goes and goes and goes , she only has an hour nap at 2 and Katherine has been getting up at 2. So im running on no sleep ,OH is not helping get up with her then has the nerve to tell me Hes tired.... Sorry I just needed to get this out Im so exaused Its really getting to me I can hardly Function anymore

Those nights sound terrible :( Erins up for 30mins to an hour around every 3 hours but after about 6 hours she wants to get up. They have to start sleeping better soon right?!


----------



## lauram_92

DazedConfused said:


> Make sure you're getting lots of skin to skin and BFing in when you are at home to keep supply up!
> 
> I rock/feed Ari to sleep, they're still so young! self soothing doesn't really happen until they're around 6 months anyway.
> 
> Can't help on the sleep thing :( Te Ariki has been good at sleeping at night really, 7 and a half hours straight atm, I'm very lucky!

I always feed Oliver to sleep, not even on purpose. He just falls asleep on the bottle everytime! Oliver usually does 5 hours at the most, but he takes in SO much wind when having a bottle that he doesn't settle well. (I do wind him!!)


----------



## holly2234

Laura have you tried gripe water? Erin was really gassy and i tried it and it worked well :)


----------



## lauram_92

tried everything i can think of.

gripe water, infacol, colief, dr browns bottles, winding on my shoulder/back/knees, lying flat then picking up to wind, winding after every oz, letting him drink as much as he wants then wind, keeping him upright half an hour after every bottle, changing my diet, formula...


----------



## holly2234

Must be horrible :( gassy babies arent easy! Have you been able to ask your health visitor if shes got any ideas?


----------



## lauram_92

yeaah, she said 'try getting all his wind up before you put him down'..

the fact is i *can't* get all his wind up. idiot.


----------



## holly2234

Aww :( I really dont know what you can do at all! I found two teeth in Erins mouth! Theyre just pushing through the gum. She was being very fussy for a week and drooling loads. I thought it was way too early for her to get teeth!

How are you and Oliver doing? Not heard from you in ages!


----------



## lauram_92

omg! two teeth? thats insane! i never knew they could get them this early. poor thing, has she got red cheeks? thats sometimes a symptom! was it obvious her teeth were coming through? sometimes i have a feel around in olivers mouth & thought i felt a hardish bit at one point but i think it is just the gum! where are the teeth?

i know, i've not spoke to you in ages! we are doing good, he is so big now. how are you & erin? is she in 0-3 month clothes?


----------



## holly2234

Not obvious at the time because i didnt think it was possible! But she drools loads and her cheeks are a bit red and she's hated being put down. 

How much does Oliver eat at a time now? Erins had about 11 3oz bottles today.. Its felt never ending.

We're good thanks. She was in 0-3 at 1 week 6 days. Now theyre starting to get too small on her feet! Is Oliver still in 0-3?


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Robert now weighs 11lb 4 1/2 oz but at 3 weeks he was 10lb on the dot, but he was a big baby born especially as my bump was smallish, 8lb 15 1/2 oz! He's starting to get to big for 0-3 too but 3 -6 drown him, my sister said to put him in 0-3 footless suits and just out socks on him! Well done Erin on the teeth! Robbie started cooing now! So cute! Also follows me and his daddy with his eyes bless him! He sleeps okay at night tbh, only wakes once at 2 for a feed and change, then around 6-7 am for another feed! He's so mummy mard though, he screams when daddy gets up with him at night! Or if he's crying only I can settle him, I like that he's like that but I also don't as sometimes need 5 mins to myself at times and also feel bad on OH as it makes him feel rubbish, he's getting better though! Is anyone elses baby like this? Xxxx


----------



## lauram_92

oliver is still in 0-3 but the sleepsuits are starting to get small on him so won't be long until he is in 3-6 months! it seems such a shame getting rid of all his clothes. i wish babies never grew up so fast!

aww robert was a big baby, so was oliver at 8lbs 9 1/2 oz! yeah there seemed to be like no difference between newborn & 0-3 clothes but a massive difference between 0-3 & 3-6! it is weird because some 0-3 month clothes don't fit him & others are too big. i think they should make them all the same size! it is so annoying. i have only got one footless sleepsuit, i wish i had thought about it before & got more.. i thought oliver was growing too fast, so glad everyone elses babies are about the same! he isn't clingy to me at all, i always am running in & out of rooms though..


----------



## holly2234

I love how Erin follows me with her eyes :) She seems to settle best for me too when shes being changed etc. Shes asleep next to me on Chads side of the bed at the moment :) 3-6 look huge compared to her too! Ive only got one 3-6 sleepsuit but never put it on her. Just measured it at the side and her feet only went half way down the legs! Ive put all of her clothes that are too small in a box that im gonna put in the loft for baby number 2.
I dont envy you two giving birth to big babies! I recall telling the midwife "i think i just tore myself a new arse hole" I hadnt but it certainly felt like it! A bigger baby must have felt much worse...


----------



## DazedConfused

Te Ariki is almost out of 3-6 :dohh: He was hhuugge though.

Sounds like all the babies are doing great and growing so fast! :thumbup: Very proud of myself for exclusive BF and Ari growing so well :) he weighs 14lbs now :flower:


----------



## lauram_92

holly, i forgot to say oliver usually takes 3-4oz each feed, every 3 hours. sometimes 4 and a half oz, but not often! you'd think at the size of him he would be taking more!

I WANNA SEE PICTURES OF EVERYONES BABIEEEES! oliver is ten weeks old today!

oliver weighed 14lbs when he was last measured & he is still in 0-3 month clothes! i think he is kinda shortish & chubby. lmao! how long were everyones babies? oliver has only ever been in a 3-6 month jacket (his 0-3 one was oddly shaped!?) and a 3-6 month top for mothers day cause it said my mummy rocks!

i don't think a big baby would make thaaat much difference unless it was like 11lbs tbh. cause i only got 3 stitches & thats because oliver came out with his hands at his face! otherwise i would have been okay! how easy it is pushing depends on the babies position, oliver was in a weird position so pushing for me sucked.. but i know someone who had a 11lbs or 12lbs baby, & they had to dislocate the babies shoulder to get him out cause they never realised how big he was because she was big herself..


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Yeah I know what you mean about 0-3 varying in size, i bought a pack of sleepsuits from primark in 0-3 when I was 19 weeks pregnant and there now getting snug on him, my mil brought him a pack of 0-3 sleepsuits also from primark after he was born and there huge on him! I don't know if it's because she bought boy sleepsuits and I bought neautral or what! Robbie giggled at me about half an hour ago! He'd just been fed he laid there and did a little giggle! I nearly cried it was so cute! I will add a pic at the weekend when I can find my computer lead will have a proper look this weekend though! I don't want to go back to college I have to back 2 weeks tomorrow, it makes me so sad to think I'm going to leave him two days a week! Only for a few weeks though! Especially after him giggling tonight, I don't want to miss anything he might do in the few weeks I'm there! Xxxxx


----------



## holly2234

Aww sounds so cute! Ill add some pictures when i got time. Erins kicking me in the side right now with her tongue stuck out. She's been eating loads today! As soon as one bottles empty she wants another one. 

Isnt it so strange to see how much theyve grown already?!


----------



## lauram_92

it is mad that they've grown so much because i haven't noticed it at all, it's like the clothes have all shrunk! lol.


----------



## holly2234

Her neck is so much stronger now and shes really alert and hardly sleeps in the day. Does Oliver sleep much in the day?

Baby sun cream! Use it to be on the safe side? Or just trust that keeping them out of the sun will be enough? Im not sure. Its apparently on sale in Tesco.


----------



## SarahhhLouise

holly i have the same question, im thinking on the safe side as id never forgive myself if he caught the sun too much! i always keep him in the shade though. also i cant find a sun hat for a younger baby. smallestive found is 9 - 12 months.. removed pics as dont wasnt hem online xxx


----------



## Lilys mummy

Heyy :) I haven't been on this thread since Maddison was first born so i thought i would update a little bit on my little lady :)

Maddison is 2 months 2 weeks and 2 days old today :) She was weighed on friday when she had her first injections :( and she weighs 9 pound 7 ounces. When she was first born she had a bit of trouble gaining weight but she is definetly catching up now :) I am breastfeeding her but when Maddison was 10 days old i got mastitis and had to stop for a little bit while i was on anti-biotics. 

Maddison sleeps from about 10pm until 8am, waking up just once at about 2am. So we are starting to get a bit of sleep :) I am actually missing all the night feeds though haha. I am going to jinx myself now aren't i !

1st - 4 weeks old. 2nd - 7 weeks. 3rd - 10 weeks, tiered after her bath :) . 4th - Friday.
 



Attached Files:







6833_1212945733378_1520833830_30552828_547473_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









8926_166352976696_661986696_3276523_7271504_n.jpg
File size: 117.7 KB
Views: 3









20477_243407456696_661986696_3783330_5089652_n.jpg
File size: 145.4 KB
Views: 2









20477_243407501696_661986696_3783334_6151702_n.jpg
File size: 104.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauram_92

omg layla, you actually came back to february babies! :haha: can't believe maddison is 9lbs 7oz already, considering she was just SO tiny..


----------



## lauram_92

and holly, as for baby sun tan lotion i'd use it if it was really sunny, but try to keep her in the shade rather than in the sun! oliver's only really in the sun if he is in the pram & i keep the hood up, but if the sun shines in i put a blanket over the hood covering him!


----------



## holly2234

lauram_92 said:


> and holly, as for baby sun tan lotion i'd use it if it was really sunny, but try to keep her in the shade rather than in the sun! oliver's only really in the sun if he is in the pram & i keep the hood up, but if the sun shines in i put a blanket over the hood covering him!

I do the same! I put the blanket over the hood and wedge it in the side so the sun doesnt get her.


----------



## holly2234

Sarah, ive got some sun hats in 3-6 but never really needed to use them. Plus she really isnt a fan of hats :haha: They were from tesco, maybe try in there?


----------



## holly2234

Layla she's so cute! Erin slept 7 hours in one go last night too :)


----------



## holly2234

First is about 3 days old. Second about 2 weeks i think. Got loads of new ones but not had chance to upload them from my camera and phone yet!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01914.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









DSC01959.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lilys mummy

lauram_92 said:


> omg layla, you actually came back to february babies! :haha: can't believe maddison is 9lbs 7oz already, considering she was just SO tiny..

:D I know she has grown so quickly !! She lost a bit when she was first born too. 



holly2234 said:


> Layla she's so cute! Erin slept 7 hours in one go last night too :)

Thank you :) It is soo good to get a little bit of sleep isn't it :haha:.....Erin is a little cutie !


----------



## holly2234

Problem is though once she goes to sleep i end up doing other stuff and not getting to bed for another 2 hours then i still get hardly any :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

^ I do the same, like right now I am mucking about on here & Oliver is snoring away!


----------



## holly2234

Same again here! Chads asleep, Erins asleep and im on here and watching Shameless series 2 :)


----------



## Lilys mummy

I do the same too :) When Lily, Maddison and Ric are asleep i go on msn and then don't end up going to sleep myself until midnight :)


----------



## lauram_92

layla, what did you make your signature picture thing on? it's so cute.


----------



## holly2234

Erin smiles loads now :) How is everyone?


----------



## lauram_92

oliver is always smiling.. weird to think just weeks ago he never..
i am good, oliver is in 3-6 month clothes now, although they have to be rolled up a bit at the sleeves & trouser ends. sleepsuits drown him. weird thing is he still fits some 0-3 months, but some 3-6 months are a bit tight?! sizing needs to be sorted out!!
how're you holly?


----------



## Lilys mummy

Laura, I made my signature on Picnik :) Thank you.

Maddison is smiling quite alot :) She always smiles when she is in the bath, She loves the bath. I am good :) How are you ?


----------



## lauram_92

how come i use picnik & i can't make something nice like that? :gun:


----------



## holly2234

Im good thanks. Erin wears 3-6 trousers and some tops now too. Sleepsuits are too big! But some of her 0-3's are way too small so we're just using the bigger ones now. Tesco ones seem to come up bigger and mamas and papas are tiny! Im working on weight loss now... Im huge still! My stomach is getting more flat but my hips are massive. Im 2 stone heavier than i was pre pregnancy. Ive lost about 5lb since i started weighing myself about 2 weeks ago though so ill get there eventually. None of my clothes fit though so ive acquired a few of my mums and they'll have to do for now :haha:
Erins taking 5oz at a time now, sometimes 6 if she's been asleep for a while. How much does oliver have now? Got to try a new formula after this tin, she's been getting quite gassy recently. Im thinking maybe cow and gate this time and see how it goes. 
Hope youre both doing ok :)
Its Erins bath time now!


----------



## lauram_92

she gets bathed at half ten? thats hardcore. oliver's a wee wimp and is in bed snoring.. :haha: his bath was at twenty past seven, usually at seven. clothing is so fucked up. oliver takes 4oz in the morning, then i usually try to make him take 6oz each time, he often refuses. takes like 30mins+ to give him a bottle. little poop.
i need to loose weight, so bad. think i might do the special k diet after i stop expressing.. it won't last. i love my junk food.. is she gassy as in burps or farting? oliver's wind has seemed to calm down a bit :D praise the lord.

i'm well going onto picnik now.


----------



## holly2234

She usually goes to bed somewhere between 10 and 11 and gets up at 8:30 but the night before we had a few issues! She went to bed at 10 and woke for a bottle around 2am. She didnt seem to be drinking and just crying. Turned out milk wasnt coming out of the bottle! Took us 4 hours to get her fed and back to sleep. Then she was up again at 8:30. She slept loads in the day so she didnt want to go to bed at normal bed time.
Special k thats an idea! Its so expensive though! Ive just been walking loads and eating more healthy stuff. But im finding sugary foods hard to stop eating...


----------



## lauram_92

i am so bad for snacking when oliver is sleeping, i can never be bothered having meals. like just now i am eating jelly babies, about to have a banana & actimel (but i did just eat chocolate biscuits) - thats for my lunch.. then i usually have normal food for dinner!
does she always wake up at 2am or was it a once off? sometimes when i have tried to test the milk on my wrist it doesn't seem to come out easily, thats avent bottles. the dr browns ones i have seem to come out a lot easier, the teat is *so* much thinner & floppier..
i don't have time to walk anywhere cause i spend most of my day taking care of my granny.. i'm just on here when i have lunch before i go back down.. 
are you still expressing holly?


----------



## holly2234

Ive been trying really hard to stop the snacking, its been working pretty well because i just stopped buying it!
She doesnt usually wake up until 5am. Most of the time its bed at 10, up for a feed at 5 then wake up time at 8:30. Other times she goes to bed at 10, up at 2 for a feed, then again at 6 then wake up at 8:30. The times she wakes up twice is when she's fallen asleep before shes had her feed before bed so i just let her sleep because she gets in a bit of a mood if i wake her up! 
It was a tommee tippee bottle. Theyre ok normally so it didnt occur to me straight away what was happening! What with being half asleep at the same time.
How is your granny doing now? I hope she's doing better.
No i stopped expressing at 4 weeks. I sometimes with i carried on, but other times im thankful im no longer leaking everywhere and dont have to worry about expressing in the night and stuff, that was horrible. Do you still express?


----------



## lauram_92

my granny isn't doing better. she is getting worse & worse. :(

i still express, but i think i am going to stop either the start of may or june. i hate it. it takes like half an hour to get enough, & on top of it i leak, i wake up with massssive boobs that hurt because of oliver sleeping through. i am going to my cousins tomorrow & all i can think is oh dear i am going to have to take the pump.. can't wait until he is on formula. only reason i am still expressing is because it apparently reduces eczema, & oliver has dry skin so i am hoping it doesn't turn into eczema! i think he has a bit of it. but apparently you should express for 4 months to reduce it.. :\ also i don't want to swap him milk around the time i am weaning him because it will be a big change. need to talk to the health visitor!


----------



## holly2234

Aww im sorry she isnt doing better :hugs:

Erin used to have dry skin when i was expressing but she doesnt anymore! :wacko:

It was times like those that made me start to stop expressing. When i would go out i couldnt pump so i gave her formula so i got less and less milk until she was getting one bottle of breast milk a day then i did it every other day then i stopped all together, just so that i didnt get too much pain from stopping completely.

When are you planning on weaning? Or just waiting for the right time whenever it is? I think im just gonna wait until i think she needs it and not really try at a certain time.

I finally got a photo of Erin smiling! Well, Chad did. Its so cute :) Ill have to put it on my facebook later.

Hows oliver been today? It doesnt seem like 5 minutes since we were all still pregnant. I miss it now!


----------



## lauram_92

he has patches on his hands which i think are eczema, there are a few other patches like on his knees, elbows, shoulder etc but they don't seem raised.. atm i use nothing in his bath but i'm going to start because i think he needs more than water for a good scrub.. i have simple moisturising bath stuff.. i used to pump every 3-4 hours, now it is like every 5.. i get about 7oz each time but it is a struggle, & just today he has taken the full 7oz, so i'll need to start putting in 8.. i think i am going to put him on formula on sunday! i think i'll express whenever i feel the need to, but not sure what to do with it, to give him it in a bottle, or to combine feed or just bin it!? i have aptamil formula which is the closest to breast milk; but i don't know if you can buy it here. i just don't have the time to express.

i plan on weaning at 4 months, but because he has just increased his bottle intake to 7oz every 4 hours i might do it slightly sooner. just depends how hungry he gets!

aww i want to see this photo, i'll keep a look out. it is so amazing when they smile :D

oliver's been good. watching the wedding, well he was up until kate got in the car to go to the church & he fell asleep! then woke up once it has all finished! he was wearing his tigger suit to mark the occasion.. 

you only miss being pregnant because you can't remember how awful it was :D


----------



## holly2234

Haha probably! I bet id curse it if i was pregnant again.

Aww cute! Erins got a winnie the pooh suit. Its the one shes wearing in the photo of her smiling. But youve seen it on facebook already now.

How is the feeding going?


----------



## lauram_92

still expressing.. forgot how full i was in the mornings, i dropped one bottle today, but he never got any formula - i keep a couple bottles in the fridge of bm so it didn't make much of a difference!


----------



## holly2234

The first few days were horrible for me. It was really painful and i leaked like crazy but it settled down after a few days of pain. 

Erin had her jabs today. She wasnt impressed! How was Oliver with his?


----------



## lauram_92

he screamed, it was horrible. the receptionist next door said she had to leave the room because she could hear him cry. he was fine afterwards, slightly grumpy from being tired. he has his next lot on monday, really dreading it now i know how awful it is. :cry:


----------



## SarahhhLouise

hey girls :) hows everyones LOs doing?! Robbies 2 months now! wow where has it all gone.. he had his jabs on the 3rd bless him he was soo hapy then the doctor jabbed him, i felt so bad :( he slept alot after them. Hes slept through the night the past couple of days! yay! i feel so much better for it. i hope he does again tonight as i have college early tomorrow all day and i need my energy! Gonna miss him loads! i could cry thinking about leaving him all day! he giggled last night!! it was so cute My OH was playing with him with the water in the bath and he just did a big giggle, i havent managed to get him to do it since though! xxxxx


----------



## Marlarky

Can you ladies believe its been just about a whole year since becoming pregnant?! Soon other teen ladies will be coming here for their Feb 2012 babies!!!


----------



## lauram_92

oliver's had two sets of his injections now.. this time it wasn't as bad, the first time it was horrible..

i can't believe it has been a year ago we all got pregnant, seems like forever ago; but still weird it was a whole year. oliver's 14 weeks tomorrow.. :cry: can't believe how fast time is going..


----------

